# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Official Flavours Support > New to Ubuntu >  The Beginner Team has started

## bodhi.zazen

The *Beginner Team* has started  :Razz: 

The goals of the Beginner Team is to assist new users to :
Evaluate Ubuntu to see if it will fit their needs.Obtain and boot Ubuntu.Install Ubuntu.Transition into Ubuntu.Become members of the Ubuntu community.
t

*New users* :

First, welcome to Ubuntu.

The Beginner Team is here to guide you, help you become familiar with a your new OS and the Ubuntu community.

Specific support questions are best directed to the Absolute Beginner Talk , General Help, or specific Main Support Categories. Within those forums you will receive assistance not only from the Beginners Team, but the Ubuntu Community as a whole.

If you have questions on how to use the Ubuntu forums, your user profile, PM, how to find the information you need quickly, how to become involved, etc feel free to post them in our sub-forum. Beginner Team

If you are interested in helping with the Beginner Team, please feel free to share you ideas with us on our sub-forum Beginner Team. If you are interested in joining the Beginners team it would be most helpful for you to start by becoming active on Absolute Beginner Talk.

*Joining the team* :

Well, to some extent, if you are active on the forums you are a part of the team. You are welcome to send me a join request, but please include as much specific information as possible with your request.

To those who have submitted a join request, please be patient. The Beginners Team is just starting and there is a strong general interest from within the Ubuntu community. It is my intent to build a knowledgeable and stable team. I anticipate the team will be both large and diverse, but it will take time to coordinate and develop.

~ Comments welcome ~

Peace be with you,

bodhi.zazen ~ Beginner Team Leader

----------


## Sbarton

Good Luck with this worthy project. I am sure it will be most helpful to new users and others.
regards

----------


## chebert

I just downloaded Ubuntu last week.  I need to get to servers that recongnize only Internet Explorer.  I tried to download wine from their web site but their first instruction is to open a terminal window.  How do I open a terminal window, what is a terminal window.  Also, do you just copy and paste their codes into the "terminal window"?
chebert :Confused:  http://ubuntuforums.org/images/smilies/confused.gif

----------


## Roger_Melly

Wow Hello and thanks,
I am a keen home user who is trying to to get to grips with stuff.  I'm finding just getting my head around simple things like downloading, where do files go, how to you  then activate the file/application.
One problem with the forum I think a lot of total noobs like me find is that there are lots of different levels of knowledge out there and a great variety of ways to fix things!
It's strange that part of me wants the simplicity of click and install Windows stuff and the other wants to get involved in the whole terminal thing.

A good place to start would be installing a 2nd Gen iPod Nano.  That would keep my wife happy and show her how good Ubuntu is!  I think I've just about done it but it was very long winded and I haven't a clue what I did?!? :Smile:

----------


## bks

Great idea! I'm greener than a sea sick lepricon when it comes to Linux, so I will take advantage of the help. Thanks!

----------


## ubuntu27

> I just downloaded Ubuntu last week.  I need to get to servers that recongnize only Internet Explorer.  I tried to download wine from their web site but their first instruction is to open a terminal window.  How do I open a terminal window, what is a terminal window.  Also, do you just copy and paste their codes into the "terminal window"?
> chebert http://ubuntuforums.org/images/smilies/confused.gif


Internet Explorers for Linux:
http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page

Wine:

https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine


You should open a new thread with a title of your problem by the way  :Smile:

----------


## Sklasko

This is a great idea! Just what we need for the community, more beginner help  :KDE Star: 

Good luck!

----------


## steve.horsley

> I just downloaded Ubuntu last week.  I need to get to servers that recongnize only Internet Explorer.  I tried to download wine from their web site but their first instruction is to open a terminal window.  How do I open a terminal window, what is a terminal window.  Also, do you just copy and paste their codes into the "terminal window"?
> chebert http://ubuntuforums.org/images/smilies/confused.gif


There is a plugin for Firefox called User Agent Switcher that lets you choose which browser it tells the web sites they are talking to. It won't help with malformed HTML or ActiveX, but it will help with a lot of sites that check for IE and then refusse to talk to you. In FF, go Tools->Add-ons and then get extensions (bottom right). 

To open a terminal, it's under Accessories->Terminal. Yes, you can copy/paste the commands which is much more reliable than re-typing them.

Welcome to Ubuntu everybody.

----------


## univremonster

Thank you, thank you, thank you.  I have spent about 10 hours a day for the past 3 days on Absolute Beginner Talk finding people who have had my same goals and frustrations so that I can fix things up.  The community for Ubuntu is amazing, especially for a n00b with a 64-bit processor trying to (among other trials and tribulations) communicate with a Lexmark printer... ouch!

----------


## igknighted

We (the beginner team) are starting a "beginner guide" wiki and would like input from all users (especially beginners) about what would be most helpful to new users.  Please visit our sub-forum here and post suggestions.

----------


## Darko Beta

This is a great idea!  I am glad you all have chosen to make this a specific goal, though I am sure you have already been helping us beginners a great deal already.

----------


## bwallum

Great, thats me, a New Beginner! 5 days in so far, lots of things running, lots not running. I would like to contribute to a 'Getting Started' Manual with lots of how do's. E.g.

How do I load a Shuttle iPod? 
How do I watch the BBC News stream?
How do I 'Skype' ?

AND... all to be done without a command line! (Yes, I know you Linux/Unix command line folks are very clever but you can't keep Ubuntu to just yourselves you know. It's too good for a niche market! Let the grey hairs have it too! We are a growing market!)

Kind Regards
Bob

----------


## bodhi.zazen

> ... AND... all to be done without a command line! (Yes, I know you Linux/Unix command line folks are very clever but you can't keep Ubuntu to just yourselves you know. It's too good for a niche market! Let the grey hairs have it too! We are a growing market!)
> 
> Kind Regards
> Bob


LOL , welcome bwallum !  :LOL: 

This is a common sentiment as you start Linux. For better (IMO) or worse, the CLI is here to stay.

There is good reason from this and I think you will find that it is better in the long run to accept the CLI and learn how to use it.

Although I am sure you will find most experienced and satisfied users make heavy use of the CLI, although I am also certain there is a minority of long time users who avoid the CLI at all costs.

Learning the CLI, however, well take some time and is part of the transition process. This is an issue that is high on my priority list and I anticipate most, if not all how-to's will include a CLI solution. Why ? Because gui tools have limits and change over time.

To get you started, find your terminal in your menu. Drag it to the top (or bottom) panel. Now you can open a terminal fast.

Second, customize the terminal. You can change the color or transparency. Look the the menu otpions  :Smile:  .

Third, start here : http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/CommandLineBeginners

Spend 5-10 minutes (daily, weekly ?) working through that document until you are comfortable the CLI.

One further tip : you can cut and paste commands from firefox to the terminal  :Twisted Evil: 

If you have questions, post in the Beginners Team sub forum.  I am sure "how to use the *&^% terminal" would be a popular thread and very helpful.

HTH

----------


## benfindlay

definitely would be interested in helping out anyway I can! Sent you an email bodhi, with a bit of info about myself and my "ubuntu experience"  :Wink:

----------


## Dan Kay

This is the place! This forum is truly unlike no other. Great success Beginner Team! (some of us nOOBs really need you. :Smile:

----------


## teaker1s

as part of the unanswered questions team, I think this is a great Idea-If it is possible to join more than one team I'd also join this one. 

One of the things that can be improved is we have lots of documentation, but in various places=fragmented.

I feel a section about finding these sources, would both cut down on new users fustration and also allow more time to deal with questions that require more intervention.
As currently the sticky on forum either doesn't contain enough information or people don't bother reading it?

eg. my wireless doesn't work
we could explain that this is linux and some hardware needs a driver/ndiswrapper and point to wilki or ubuntu doc's.

----------


## Sef

This Beginner Team is a great idea.

----------


## bwallum

I'm a noob! I'm a noob! Where's the forum??

----------


## igknighted

See the link in my sig or my above post.

----------


## beuno

I've just been approved, and wanted to send a quick *hi!* to everyone.

----------


## bwallum

How stable is Fiesty? I'm getting lots of probs with Flash in Edgy. No fun so might as well move on to Fiesty if not too difficult.

Rgds, Bob

----------


## teaker1s

if your only experiencing flash issue-I'd NOT upgrade to feisty yet as you will possibly have far worse breakage.

----------


## bwallum

I'd like to help. There are many setbacks to new users. Ubuntu is a rich 'pick n mix' OS and it is very easy to pick sour chews and marshmallows which definately do not mix. We should identify what most users want, I suspect they want the web to work as number 1. That means all the plugins have to be right and clearly identified. (Flash is currently giving me problems and I have no idea what is on my system and what is not). We need to get people up and running with a default that ensures the web at least works for them. Just offering new users a choice when they have no way of knowing which is the best choice is a cop out. We have to get new users running and fully understanding what they have (and how they can return to it if things go wrong). Just a thought....Bob

----------


## teaker1s

gnome add/remove the most basic way. If you fancy a little more info about things:- terminal


```
gksudo synaptic
```

----------


## bwallum

Thanks, will try it out. (I'm currently on my XP machine so can't do it just now). That was some lightning response! 

Rgds, Bob

----------


## teaker1s

with synaptic I would suggest 
settings>preferences>general
select 
show packages properties in main window

makes finding what and where something is installed, much easier

----------


## bwallum

Thanks, I'll give it a go. You're a great help.

----------


## Shadowfax13

Just starting Ubuntu myself but still using the Live CD. I run a home built  <3 years ago>  machine with W2K, do a lot of ******* repairs and have been looking @ Linux for a little while now. Finding the Live CD's of Ubuntu and Puppy have been a godsend and as soon as I can get a larger HDD I plan on a dual/multi-boot setup with a FAT partition to continue my tech work and learn Linux. Have given several friends Live CD versions hoping to gain some local learning curve issues support and if it promotes Linux, kewl. Thx for a great forum and as things get going I'm sure you'll be hearing from me.

----------


## teaker1s

:KDE Star:   :Popcorn:

----------


## jagannath

> Wow Hello and thanks,
> I am a keen home user who is trying to to get to grips with stuff.  I'm finding just getting my head around simple things like downloading, where do files go, how to you  then activate the file/application.
> One problem with the forum I think a lot of total noobs like me find is that there are lots of different levels of knowledge out there and a great variety of ways to fix things!
> It's strange that part of me wants the simplicity of click and install Windows stuff and the other wants to get involved in the whole terminal thing.


Couldn't agree with you more. Exactly identical thoughts. 
I, especially lked your "It's strange that part of me wants the simplicity of click and install Windows stuff and the other wants to get involved in the whole terminal thing." Very beautifully put.

I am sure the beginner's team would be a great help.

J

----------


## jagannath

> . There are many setbacks to new users. Ubuntu is a rich 'pick n mix' OS and it is very easy to pick sour chews and marshmallows which definately do not mix.


A list of  proven compatible devices like webcams, network cards, etc. would also be helpful.

J

----------


## pesach

Here is my ubuntu sob story:
I finished building my first computer last september.  Not wanting to spend $200 (or whatever) on windows, I decidd to use ubuntu.  I downloaded the cd, put it in, and,,,nothing.  I posted a question, and qiuckly got the BURN THE .ISO IMAGE response ( proves what a noob i am).  I burned another cd, and this time, I got ubuntu to start up.  The only problem was, that after I installed ubuntu and restarted the computer, Ubuntu wouldnot load.  I would have to boot from the live cd everytime I turned on the computer.  POstedmany questions, and got many responses, none of wich helped.  Soem where around this time, my power supply blew ( I was using th eone that came with the case) and shorted my mainboard.  I gave up on the computer for a couple months.
When I baught a new mainboard, I tried installing ubuntu again.  This time, it worked.  I was able to resart the compuetr as many times as I wanted, and Ubunytu would still be there.  The problems, however started form the first day.  I tried playing a dvd, and it didnt work.  I searched the forums, and it seemed others had the same problem as I , but there didint seem to be any real solution.  Then, another problem arose.  My computer had no sound.   I searched this too, and again otehrs had the same problem.  There were however, hundreds of solutions, whole websites dedicated to solving this problem.  For some reason however, after spending countless nights trying to hear something, no sound would exit my speakers.  I tried reloading the sound driver, but wonder of wonders, it was only compatible with windows.  
I then tried to install a wireless usb adapter.  And who would have thoguht, but it was also only compatible with windows.  I was then soundless, movieless, and internetless 
Well I could get internet, but only with snaking about 150 ft of wire around my house.  Sick of not bein gable to do anyhting, I searched for a copy of windows.  One of my freinds was nice enough to give me a copy of windows taht he baught.  I installed the drivers, and everything worked.  Sound, the dvd, and the wireless adapter.  Not wanting to ditch ubuntu entirelly, I decided to daul-boot. 
Ubuntu may be bugless, but is it really worth all that trouble? 
I am not really sure if this is the correct place to post this, but the first post said that this is were noobs can discuss the problems they foud with ubuntu.

----------


## bwallum

A good post and I would guess typical of the way Ubuntu can put people off. I have managed to get Ubuntu up and running but it has taken a couple of weeks and there are still problems doing it the Ubuntu way.

I do support it however as if offers a future free from monopoly (and exploitation) of personal computing. If you ever doubt that this is a paranoid perspective have a look at your index.dat file. It has logged every single site you have been to on the Internet, it has tracked all you logins info, including your bank account details if you do that stuff online. Now that index.dat has become known MS are moving on to real time monitoring stored on their servers.

If you want help getting Ubuntu running (and it is worth it for performance considerations alone) I would be delighted to assist. you will need a little patience. Not too much, I am in the process of getting an elderly lady to make the switch who just loves the ethos and the way it looks (not all users are techies!)

Kind Regards
Bob

----------


## texoma8

I feel your pain, all this you say has happened to me. I even asked a friend of mine to have his son show me about linux; he sat down at my computer went through a crash course like lightning fast and although most of my issues were solved I didn't learn a thing. As he left I said you sure type fast and thanks.
I think this forum is really going to help us who need things explained in slow motion.

----------


## Alfredo_973

> Here is my ubuntu sob story:
> I finished building my first computer last september.  Not wanting to spend $200 (or whatever) on windows, I decidd to use ubuntu.  I downloaded the cd, put it in, and,,,nothing.  I posted a question, and qiuckly got the BURN THE .ISO IMAGE response ( proves what a noob i am).  I burned another cd, and this time, I got ubuntu to start up.  The only problem was, that after I installed ubuntu and restarted the computer, Ubuntu wouldnot load.  I would have to boot from the live cd everytime I turned on the computer.  POstedmany questions, and got many responses, none of wich helped.  Soem where around this time, my power supply blew ( I was using th eone that came with the case) and shorted my mainboard.  I gave up on the computer for a couple months.
> When I baught a new mainboard, I tried installing ubuntu again.  This time, it worked.  I was able to resart the compuetr as many times as I wanted, and Ubunytu would still be there.  The problems, however started form the first day.  I tried playing a dvd, and it didnt work.  I searched the forums, and it seemed others had the same problem as I , but there didint seem to be any real solution.  Then, another problem arose.  My computer had no sound.   I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  searched this too, and again otehrs had the same problem.  There were however, hundreds of solutions, whole websites dedicated to solving this problem.  For some reason however, after spending countless nights trying to hear something, no sound would exit my speakers.  I tried reloading the sound driver, but wonder of wonders, it was only compatible with windows.  
> ...



Wow, I've been so lucky! My experience has been total opposite.
I pulled an old Toshiba Portege 7200 from the recycle pile put a Xubuntu CD in and been running fine from day one, wireless and all. I was so impressed that I pulled the old Mac that was next to the trash can and loaded Ubunto on it and it too has been ruining without problems.
I have not had to write a single line of code or even post a question on this great forum. All apps and drivers included in installation. I just read the instructions before I began.
I've used the web browser with great success as well as the mail app and the office app. I think I might need to install codecs in the Xubuntu copy but, I had to do it with windows too. No biggie!

I am not a techie nor I wish to be. I can not write code or have the patience to be troubleshooting PCs.  Have used Macs most of my life for that same reason.

I'm sticking with Ubuntu!

I hope you can too.

Alfredo

----------


## Lowva

Hi  :Smile: , i've always been an Linux enthusiast but did not want to put the time and effort in it. and that is  do to the much Windows products that i use and i am able to easily find, and i mean i can find anything and the installs don't require so much use of the command line, but now i am ready to sit down and play with Linux, i have tried different distros, which at 1st really confuse the mayhem noodle chicken out of me, specially trying to find the right distros which gave my head a psychological war fare, like watching a dog trying to hump a basketball, but it had thorns. I currently work in an IT world @ a hospital as a consultant all Windows base. I'm really in2 web development, specially with the cross platform RIA,  thats the area that i am most interested in, and with linux[ubuntu style baby] i hope i can achieve this. I have currently trashed Windows OS[which i gata tell you, i had the entire Windows OS running on 40 megs] I had it stripped down to performance level and thats how i want to get to know linux, i want to eat it, breath it like i did with windows, and more. So enough about that now down to the noobish stuff  :Smile: . 

1] How do i view drivers
2] Where do i go to learn about the command line [i mean like do stuff, like tutorials etc]
3] I am currently using gnome, i want to learn how to make it faster, i know about XFce which i tried [Xubuntu] but some stuff where not working, so i said let me start with ubuntu, i will keep ubuntu for 6 months then hopefully by that time i will be comfy installing/un-installing package
4] I want to learn more about pakages, rpms etc any-1 have anything in mind
5] Also the library stuff, connecting etc, how to make them better, more stable, effecient
6] Hardware, which one are best compatible with linux, with the next release of ubuntu, i read they are implementing their on video drivers, how will that affect Debian, i am currently also playing with it

Thank you guys, and let the linux revolution begin lol

----------


## akirksey

> Hi , i've always been an Linux enthusiast but did not want to put the time and effort in it. and that is  do to the much Windows products that i use and i am able to easily find, and i mean i can find anything and the installs don't require so much use of the command line,


I find that funny. Just because I migrated to ubuntu several months ago and lost mswindows in the procses (Dell for some reason chose not to send me a new windows disk with my laptop). After a recent reinstall I found windows more difficult to set up then ubuntu driver wise, mostly because ubuntu did a great job with identifying most of my drivers save my (god help me) dispicable Broadcom 4318 *shivers* wireless adapter, and my monitor res which is peculiar because my screen is like 11x14". I couldn't even connect to a wired internet connection with the over bloated leviathan windows is supposed to be, easy! Hah!

Ok speaking of which, after three months I've ultimately lost my battle with BCM4318, i know there are forums with guides about ndiswrapper, and yes I can quote them all the way through. I had my wireless  working for a long time in edgy eft, but i'll be bushwacked if after following the same guide that helped me set it up last time isn't working now. The setup I've been using is:

sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist

blacklist bcm43xx

I then install ndiswrapper 1.8 and ndiswrapper common

ndiswrapper -i bcmwl5.inf

ndiswrapper -l bcmwl5.inf  driver installed, hardware present (is what it reports)

and then i hit my wireless lan power button (which i'm sorry to say only lights up when the wireless card is communicating and sending packets and what not) and blam, network manager has a revelation, a dyed in the wool vision of what my computer doesn't have, and that is a wireless card.

I'm thinking the accompanying bcmwl5.sys file might need to be implimented in some way but i can't figure how, or if maybe i missed something. any help? I'm using the kernal that edgy was just upgraded with, .11 (generic).

thoughts?

----------


## bwallum

Hi Again

I now have a machine up and running on Ubuntu. I am about to convert the next one. My experience is that the bulk of the advice is Linux techy and does not address the user's needs as expressed in plain english. It is an alien language to the Windows migrant.

I suspect that there are a lot like me out there that would like to experiment with Linux using an old machine that has been recently replaced.

What do you think about me contributing some plain english 'how to's' starting from a Windows machine, downloading and burning the Ubuntu Live CD and then getting things running. On that list I could contribute:-

Overcoming the Why Ubunyu doesn't work straight out of the box - the legal constraints.
The Synaptic Package Manager - Application for installing and removing your programs.
How to set up for BBC News Streams
How to connect your iPod Shuttle
Office suite in Ubunu
Accounts in Ubuntu
CAD in Ubuntu
Running your old Windows programmes in Ubuntu
Problems with Macromedia Flash based sites
How to connect to Sources of Help
  The Community Forums - Absolute Beginner Talk 
  The Ubuntu Manual
  The Community Documents
  Online Chat Support
  The Support Encyclopedia - Ubuntu Wiki

I suspect that most of the above information exists already, somewhere in Ubuntu land. I would use (where I could find it) that advice and test it in a real setup.

If this sounds like a good idea then your support would be appreciated. In the first instance can we make a definitive list of all the help sources available?

Kind Regards
Bob

----------


## mahiyar

Hi All,
      I am just two months old in Ubuntu. When I saw "Beginning team" I was glad, since having experienced  the "growing up pangs", I am glad that there will be a special focus on new users. But I'am a bit confused maybe some clarification will help?
       How will this forum be different from the other "Absolute beginners talk" forum. One of the greatest frustration  is posting something and then having no replies. How will the Beginning team forum be any different.
         The goals listed are the logical steps to a full time Ubuntu user, like I am today (90% of the time  :Smile: ). But I had a lot of pain along the way, right from loading flash driver in firefox to printer install to breaking my head on scanner (finally found that no linux supports this, and of course the manufacturer is to blame).
        The problem is not that there is no information rather it is the other way, the information is diverse and scattered and not for any one user/ machine.  How will this forum deal with these things differently?
         Then again I do not understand the concept of the word team, will these team members be moderators in the forum? will these be the people  from whom feed back will be taken?
         IMHO operating system just provides the stage for other programmes to perform. It is a combination of both that counts.
          Anything  launched  with an  intention to help is laudable and should certainly be encouraged, my questions are just to help make things clear and certainly not a objection in any form.

----------


## king_rero

Oh My GOD great work
first off all I'm new beginner to the linux I've installed OpenSUSE 10.2 then Joatha 7 and now I'm gonna fix Ubuntu 6.10 and the main issue that making me to travel from distribution to another is email problem because I'm beginner so pleaze help me.

ho can I work with my email server like as I usually doing with outlook?

10x
king_rero
 :Confused:

----------


## bodhi.zazen

> Hi All,
>       I am just two months old in Ubuntu. When I saw "Beginning team" I was glad, since having experienced  the "growing up pangs", I am glad that there will be a special focus on new users. But I'am a bit confused maybe some clarification will help?
>        How will this forum be different from the other "Absolute beginners talk" forum. One of the greatest frustration  is posting something and then having no replies. How will the Beginning team forum be any different.


Good question  :Wink: 

The goal of this forum is to give new users a voice. How can the Beginners team help new users?

This is a place where ideas can be discussed and is already a wealth of suggestions. As the team comes on line we will look here for feedback on our efforts and additional suggestions.

Also we I am hoping to offer general support meaning help educate new users on their new OS. Where and how to find information on the forums & wiki. Help introduce Linux terminology. What is KDE, XFCE, Fluxbox ...?

Absolute Beginners Talk (ABT), IMO, is more for technical assistance with a specific hardware or software issue (how do I get my wireless card working ...). The advantage of ABT for these questions is the sheer number of users available to help ...

At the end of the day it is a gray line and threads may be moved to where the Ubuntu Moderators feel they will get the best and fastest response.




> The goals listed are the logical steps to a full time Ubuntu user, like I am today (90% of the time ). But I had a lot of pain along the way, right from loading flash driver in firefox to printer install to breaking my head on scanner (finally found that no linux supports this, and of course the manufacturer is to blame).
>         The problem is not that there is no information rather it is the other way, the information is diverse and scattered and not for any one user/ machine.  How will this forum deal with these things differently?


Another set of good questions. Yes "logical steps to a full time Ubuntu user" is what I think of as assisting new users transitioning into Ubuntu. I am building a core of both new and experienced users to try to not only ease the pain, but actually make the whole process fun (or at least as smooth as possible).




> Then again I do not understand the concept of the word team, will these team members be moderators in the forum? will these be the people  from whom feed back will be taken?


Team members will be active in the forums. At this time we are looking at FAQ from ABT and are starting to generate a set of solutions/answers.




> IMHO operating system just provides the stage for other programmes to perform. It is a combination of both that counts.
>           Anything  launched  with an  intention to help is laudable and should certainly be encouraged, my questions are just to help make things clear and certainly not a objection in any form.


Thank you for your time. I would invite all new users to give us input.

----------


## foxhelp

The goal of this forum is to give new users a voice. How can the Beginners team help new users?

This is a place where ideas can be discussed and is already a wealth of suggestions. As the team comes on line we will look here for feedback on our efforts and additional suggestions.

Also we I am hoping to offer general support meaning help educate new users on their new OS. Where and how to find information on the forums & wiki. Help introduce Linux terminology. What is KDE, XFCE, Fluxbox ...?

Absolute Beginners Talk (ABT), IMO, is more for technical assistance with a specific hardware or software issue (how do I get my wireless card working ...). The advantage of ABT for these questions is the sheer number of users available to help ...

----------


## benfindlay

I think there will be a lot of cross over between the Absolute Beginners Talk and the Beginner Team. Certainly the Absolute Beginners Talk section is more prominent on the forum, so this is an issue that might be worth adressing!

----------


## NoMoreVictoriaSecret

> A good post and I would guess typical of the way Ubuntu can put people off. I have managed to get Ubuntu up and running but it has taken a couple of weeks and there are still problems doing it the Ubuntu way.
> 
> I do support it however as if offers a future free from monopoly (and exploitation) of personal computing. If you ever doubt that this is a paranoid perspective have a look at your index.dat file. It has logged every single site you have been to on the Internet, it has tracked all you logins info, including your bank account details if you do that stuff online. Now that index.dat has become known MS are moving on to real time monitoring stored on their servers.
> 
> If you want help getting Ubuntu running (and it is worth it for performance considerations alone) I would be delighted to assist. you will need a little patience. Not too much, I am in the process of getting an elderly lady to make the switch who just loves the ethos and the way it looks (not all users are techies!)
> 
> Kind Regards
> Bob



this index.dat file whats the best way to open it.????? <-----------
This forum is very useful but still having a problem with my resolution.... help?
tried the other forums on here and none of explained it in good detail.
 :Confused:

----------


## benfindlay

> this index.dat file whats the best way to open it.????? <-----------
> This forum is very useful but still having a problem with my resolution.... help?
> tried the other forums on here and none of explained it in good detail.


What kind of resoltution problems are you having? Have you tried reconfiguring your xserver-xorg? If not, launch a terminal and type 

```
sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
```

You can re-setup your whole graphics in there, including adding new resolutions to your list!

----------


## bwallum

Go to top left menu Applications>Internet>Evolution mail. 

If it is not there then install it. Go to System>Administration>Synaptic Package Manager. Search for evolution, click on checkbox, Apply and Apply again to confirm.

I'm an ex Outlook person, Evolution is much nicer.

Regards
Bob

----------


## thejacko

Hi....everyone
Like the others, I just installed Ubuntu 6.10 onto my i386 machine, everything going smooth and perfect until the end of installed process, I wonder why, when I want to restart my system, it always hanged. What happen to my Ubuntu, honestly I love this version, coz it very stable and all of my hardwares running perfect include my wifi dongle (I'm using D-Link DWL G-122 USB stick). Please help me, what should I do to fix this situation. Until now I can't restart my Ubuntu, all I can do is to shutdown it. 
And I want to know, is there a command to refresh my internet connections when it down?

----------


## pyewackets

This is the forum for me, thanks for getting it started. I have been using Ubuntu 6.10 for about two months and I am extremely pleased with it. I just loaded it on a Fujitsu laptop I purchased here in Okinawa Japan. I will be taking it on a trip to Korea next month and testing it out in all the coffee shops in Seoul.

----------


## revai

hi guys just glad i'm in a right team ha ha ha,i wil be happy if i can get my ubuntu on my pc to be completely the OS. i just can't play my mpegs and mp3s, wonder why.i tryied using the 
apt-get to install some codecs but stil cant get it right.it tells me this msg:$ sudo apt-get install totem-xine vorbis-tools sox faad lame \imagemagick ffmpeg mjpegtools
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree... Done
Package totem-xine is not available, but is referred to by another package.
This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
is only available from another source
However the following packages replace it:
  libtotem-plparser1
E: Package totem-xine has no installation candidate
plz some1 to help me! reply @   phakwon@gmail.com

----------


## teaker1s

terminal


```
sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
```

 and any commented out sources remove the # eg.
*commented out*
#deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper multiverse
#deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper multiverse

*not commented out*
deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper multiverse
deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper multiverse

save file 




```
gksudo synaptic
```

hit the edit tab select general tab and tick show properties in main window
hit reload tab and search

----------


## dptxp

It took me weeks to find out that there are programs that do not show up on Menu bars (like GEDIT) but can be easily added. It had taken me time to find out what are 'universe', 'restricted' etc. programs. These are some issues that enthusiasts find out, but not all looking for an OS can even think of.
Some typical questions are like whether to go for 64 bit or 32 bit for AMD64. I see that many posts discourage the 64 bit versions. I believe that 64 bit should be encouraged, I am running the 64 bit. Users can be told that if the need arises, they can run 32 bit applications, they can run Windows applications.
Users even fail to burn their CDs properly. Small, small matters. Just ignorance. All information is there, but not all users can spend weeks just to run Ubuntu.
I am still trying to figure out how to block access of other users to a particular drive. Tried to edit the fstab, most probably the solution lies there. But was unsuccessful.
As a new user to Ubuntu who has assembled quite a few PCs and loaded Windows many times, I shall give you the problems of a typical user who has the inclination to run Ubuntu, but gets tired running around too much.
So the information should be complete without links. Links may be there for further reference. I plan to list my documentation on a web-page and you shall be free to add anything useful from the site, correct me where I am wrong. Else we can keep on discussing what to give and how to give. It may be better to get down to documentation and then assemble and edit.

----------


## rgd55

I am planning on a first time ubuntu install in the near future.I am in the gathering
info stage and will be in need of help.
I found this .pdf helpful and it has placed me in favor of the Ubuntu distribution.
http://heather.cs.ucdavis.edu/~matlo...nuxInstall.pdf

----------


## NotTheSharpestTool

> Great idea! I'm greener than a sea sick lepricon when it comes to Linux, so I will take advantage of the help. Thanks!


first time i've laughed in a week......i'll give details in a new thread.
BTW, what is this wiki? ans how do i use it, and where can i get the basics to study the architecture of linux, so i can at least have a clue as to what you people are going to be trying to tell me to do to fix my gear.....(i really like the mocha desk top, and i had the spinning cube glx, thing going on, till i broke it)   now, i'll create a back-up BEFORE i start playing with it

----------


## Rotaj

This may be overkill for most, but I stumbled upon a free download of "The Ubuntu Linux Bible".
It is a nice (and thorough) resource.

http://ebookspyder.net/index.php/200...nux-bible.html

I hope some will find this helpful

P.S. The password for the zip file is ebookspyder.net

----------


## dptxp

This ebook is not overkill (I just breezed through its 900+ pages). It is a book for beginners.
Thanks. I am going to put it in main thread.

----------


## Akrash

Hello, 

I have been trying to turn my desktop into a cube. I have followed instructions on this (http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthre...ht=install+xgl) to install xgl/beryl. Can someone guide me to a page that has instructions for a noob to get the cube.

Thanks

Total Noob.

----------


## orengolan

i am new to Linux, Installed the 6.10 on Dell Inspiron 640m.
after a bloody weeks i was able to connect it to my home wireless network. (WEP encryption), but from some reason i can't connect it to the wireless at the office.
(also WEP).

my wirleless card is Broadcom Corporation Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-PCI.
(i think that it also called 4311)

*The solution for the home wireless was this:*
1. blacklisting the the bcm43xx module.
2. using the ndiswrapper to install the appropriate Windows XP driver and doing the modprobe thingy. (it's half Chinese for me) 

here is the thread that helped my in the home connection: (thanks to dbott67!)
http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=386292
I also have NetworkManager applet 0.6.3.

*here is the result of iwconfig and iwlist:*



```
 eth1 scan:eth1      IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:off/any  
          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.462 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated   
          Bit Rate:54 Mb/s   Tx-Power:32 dBm   
          RTS thr:2347 B   Fragment thr:2346 B   
          Power Management:off
          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0
          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0
          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
```



```
eth1      Scan completed :
          Cell 01 - Address: 00:16:B6:F7:3C:29
                    ESSID:"CSS-OFFICE"
                    Protocol:IEEE 802.11g
                    Mode:Managed
                    Frequency:2.462 GHz (Channel 11)
                    Quality:82/100  Signal level:-43 dBm  Noise level:-96 dBm
                    Encryption key:on
                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s
                              9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s
                              48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s
                    Extra:bcn_int=100
                    Extra:atim=0
```

what is wrong with the office connection?
It's not my laptop, and if i'll be able to make it work at the office 
and at my friend's house (he has WAP1..)
i might be able to convert all the office (it's a small company)!

Thanks!

----------


## teaker1s

I've had some compatibility issues with routers, now this could be the "afterburneer" speed boot causing issue with some routers. This also could be the dhcp as some routers fail to correctly do this.
For the afterburner (speedboost) issue see the broadcom link in my signature

----------


## orengolan

I followed the instructions in your link and now i can't even find my network.
(but at least my interface is wlan0 and not eth1, whatever that means..)



```
yuka@yuka-laptop:~$ iwconfig
lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:off/any  
          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.462 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated   
          Bit Rate:54 Mb/s   Tx-Power:32 dBm   
          RTS thr:2347 B   Fragment thr:2346 B   
          Power Management:off
          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0
          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0
          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

sit0      no wireless extensions.
```

----------


## ZeroWing

> Hello,
> 
> I have been trying to turn my desktop into a cube. I have followed instructions on this (http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthre...ht=install+xgl) to install xgl/beryl. Can someone guide me to a page that has instructions for a noob to get the cube.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Total Noob.


Try the Beryl Wiki.

Wiki.

----------


## orengolan

Please ignore my last post. I am not going to use this laptop anymore.

Yesterday I installed Ubuntu 6.10 on my tablet-pc (Fujitsu Lifebook P1015D) 
and the wireless works out of the box (at my house, tomorrow i'll try it at work).
I also Installed Ubuntu on my friend's new laptop (Vaio TX) and it works great,
and I also have it on my desktop..

That's the list of my current issues:
*my tablet-pc:*
1. when connecting my tablet to external monitor the fonts looks awful, almost not  readable.  I don't know if it matters but I set the resolution to 1024*600
(I have two options to choose from - 1024*800 or 800*600).
2. the touch screen is not working as a touch anymore.   also all the buttons on the screen are not working (rotating the screen etc)
3. the Function+F6/Function+F7 that control the brightness are not working.

i just googled and found those links. i hope that they will help:
1. amazing page about my tablet and ubuntu 6.0 (not 6.10 but still looks like great info)
2. a Linux kernel driver for the buttons on the Fujitsu FMV Stylistic tablet PCs.
3. Fujitsu lifebook application panel.
*
my desktop machine:*
1. the fonts are weird lokks fat then on the windows machine. I think it's firefox, but it might be also in the ubuntu menus and apps, i am not sure.


Thanks!

----------


## bodhi.zazen

> Please ignore my last post. I am not going to use this laptop anymore.
> 
> <clip>
> 
> That's the list of my current issues:
> 
> <clip>
> 
> Thanks!


orengolan: First Welcome to Ubuntu. We at ubutnu, not just the beginners team, will try to help.

BUT, this is not the best thread for support. You should post in Absolute Beginners Talk, General Help, or better yet 

Hardware & Laptops

I think you will have better luck in those places rather then asking your technical questions in a thread announcing the Beginners Team.

----------


## orengolan

ok, thanks!

----------


## Mark_in_Hollywood

> I just downloaded Ubuntu last week.  I need to get to servers that recongnize only Internet Explorer.  I tried to download wine from their web site but their first instruction is to open a terminal window.  How do I open a terminal window, what is a terminal window.  Also, do you just copy and paste their codes into the "terminal window"?
> chebert http://ubuntuforums.org/images/smilies/confused.gif



Dude:

Don't do that just yet, try:

www.tatanka.com.br/

he has IE 5, 5.5, and 6.0 up and running. You won't need Wine. You should have a MS 98 or better license. His work is really cool!

----------


## crazyclown

I just completed installing Ubuntu 6.10.  Everything is going great so far.  This is my third distro.  I loaded Red Hat and Mandrake a few years ago and just never had time to try and learn them.  I am tired of M$ and constanly paying for it.

----------


## asphalt-alliance

I am new too ubuntu I have been using windows for awhile and decided to start using ubuntu. Is there a user guide where i can read more on how to use ubuntu like the file system, downloading and using beryl. Any help is greatly appreciated.


                                                                     thanks

----------


## bodhi.zazen

> I am new too ubuntu I have been using windows for awhile and decided to start using ubuntu. Is there a user guide where i can read more on how to use ubuntu like the file system, downloading and using beryl. Any help is greatly appreciated.
> 
> 
>                                                                      thanks


 There are several such guides.

Start here : https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/...e/C/index.html

----------


## xe1ufo

> Wow Hello and thanks,
> 
> A good place to start would be installing a 2nd Gen iPod Nano.  That would keep my wife happy and show her how good Ubuntu is!  I think I've just about done it but it was very long winded and I haven't a clue what I did?!?


Roger: You will find that Ubuntu will become exteremly easy extremly fast! 

For the Ipod (I have a fifth generation 30-Gigger, which I love!!) I found the easiest program to be gtkpod. Once you plug in your Ipod and it appears on your desktop, just start gtkpod. On the left menu go down to Import Database from Ipod. Once you do that, you can add files and even folders full of audio files to gtkpod. Then export the database back to your Ipod and you are done. And, no, it does NOT insist on formatting your Ipod like the Mickey Mouse Itunes on a different Windows machine! You can connect your Ipod to as many Linux machines as you wish, and lose no files. 

As far as simple installation, once you get your Repositories for your version of Ubuntu properly set up (Do a search for Repositories here in the forums - there is a ton of information.), you will have about 22,000 programs to chose from, by simply clicking on them.

Hope this helps!

Dr. Steve, central old Mexico

----------


## orengolan

Another great tool I use is PodNova. I used it in Windows too.

It's a podcast client that hold your subscriptions on PodNova's servers.
When I switched from Windows to Ubuntu all I had to do is install PodNova on Ubuntu, enter my user+password (in Podnova settings section) and that's it- all my podcasts were there (the application downloads it from the server)

After I get the mp3 files via PodNova I move them to gtkpod and than sync my Ipod.

----------


## wisp

Hello all,

This is the first post of an ex-windows user who had enough of crashes, viruses & comp.
Until now I can say I found my "peace" with ubuntu (great work all of you).
But...
I can manage to understand quite everything that belongs to computers but how this software can work with some "general" drivers? Are there any? The only thing needed: nVidia OpenGl drivers. That was all. And my computer is not an usual one (it is configured as a render station in windows). I am stunned. It's fast as hell, and extremely stable...
So. Security. Is necessary? I guess so. In this case, which?
Drivers. Are necessary or not? It's a Woodcrest, P965, nVidia Quadro, 4Gb RAM, Raptor.
To mention that I'm gonna use the sistem for Internet, torrents, music, so on and so forth.
Windows will remain unfortunately with the heavy stuff(3ds Max, video encoding, programming and compiling) but without internet acces. It's far better that way.

Thank you in advance,
New Linux fan.

L.E. Well... First real problem. For a couple of programs the result of the $ bash ./configure gives the error "C compiler cannot create executables". No kiddin...  :Smile: ) The result is obvious, i can't continue the install. Is it because I have the 64 bit version of ubuntu?

----------


## cyrano24100

Hello There, I'm mostly a non-techno MS Windows/Mac user, but I've been designated with doing coding and network for our small start-up (hey just three of us, and I got the short straw). Within a month I'm up on Apache/PHP and MySQL is my best friend!

So here I am with two BEAUTIFUL PowerEdge 1950 servers and no clue where to start (just an educated guess sent me to ubuntu forums).

I've started the install yesterday morning, spent most of the night... I'm now on my second pot of coffee (Ubuntu of coarse!) - Man I love this stuff! If makes the prospect of launching a website feel real!

Anyway found the forums while de-budding, so as you can imagine it's not been smooth; Hell, I wouldn't be this exhilarated if it had been a walk in the park!  

Now if only I could absorb a couple Linux line-commands it would save my neck!..

My first bug? He; I started the install with a Dell flatscreen which didn't show the two last bottom lines - I just couldn't understand WHAT was going on; I drove 20 miles and back to get a hold of my friend's "old" 1024x768 CRT monitor

----------


## shredder480

hm....im a beginner, are there any good guides out there?

----------


## ntnam

Please help me: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=398420

----------


## dptxp

You can find your guide here :
https://help.ubuntu.com/community/

----------


## rabid9797

or you could use the ubuntu guide: http://ubuntuguide.org

----------


## Gina

I'm totally smitten with Ubuntu  :Laughing:   It's given me a new lease of life and a new interest.  I had become soooo frustrated with *******!  Only trouble is, I don't seem to have enough time to explore everything - necessities of life get in the way  :Laughing:   Been using it for less than two months but already well converted  :Smile:   Just a couple of things that I do in ******* that I haven't yet sorted out in Ubuntu.  Getting there though and about to install Feisty 7.04 Beta having used the live CD and found great improvements on Dapper 6.06 - the version inbetween, 6.10  Edgy,  doesn't seem to like my desktop system.

I'm hoping I may be able to contribute advise to beginners even though the general online help both from the main Ubuntu site and here is excellent.

----------


## jamesjeffries1

goto http://linuxmigration.tk for help switching to linux

----------


## tonygad

Hello all
I'm an old Aussie who has been promising myself for yonks to at least try to become familiar with Linux/Ubuntu operating systems. 

I tried Red Hat and found it a little too arcane for my old brain hence my switch to Ubuntu.

I've installed U6.10 on an old P3 Dell Optiplex GX1 machine which I had retired a long time back and had no problems with the seamless install apart from 6.10 denying the existence of the on board sound.

I've glanced through the prodigious and well written on line help files and am prepared  for a steep learning curve however somehow I've managed to connect to my adsl router and am connected to WAN and can see some of my LAN/WXPSP2 machines.

I note that there is a more recent Ubuntu beta release (ver. 7.04?) and am wondering if I should upgrade now or simply press on with 6.10

Apologies for my long-winded first post  :Smile:

----------


## bodhi.zazen

tonygad :

Welcome to Ubuntu  :Smile: 

As far as upgrading, to be honest, I don't think it matters at this point.

If Edgy (6.10) is up and running, let the learning begin.

With that said, Most who have tried Feisty (7.10) have enjoyed it.

----------


## rabid9797

> I note that there is a more recent Ubuntu beta release (ver. 7.04?) and am wondering if I should upgrade now or simply press on with 6.10
> 
> Apologies for my long-winded first post


no need to switch right now, edgy is still a fully functional system, and its better to learn on the stable ones than on a still buggy beta version, plus there's more support for edgy right now(such as the Ubuntu Guide wiki @ http://ubuntuguide.org ) on which to help learn with.

----------


## dwjdb

I am simply wondering if ubuntu installs like other OS's in that it will overwrite existing files when installing.  May I dual boot this OS or will it replace windows if I do not pre-partition the drive first.  I don't do partitioning very often so I don't remember well enough to make it too complex.  Thanks!

----------


## Gina

If you want to keep Windows, you'll have to make room for separate Linux partitions. But if you do provide it with it's own space Ubuntu can use that space and install a dual-boot system.  I have three PCs happily running dual-boot.  On my laptop I resized the Windows partition (after using defrag to make space at the end of the drive) and put Ubuntu on the same drive in it's own new partitions created in the space recovered from Windows.  The other PCs (desktop) have Ubuntu on a different drive.

----------


## ayenack

Hey old Aussie Brain. Your lot are doing well in the C.W.C. unlike England.

I would advise not to upgrade right now. I've been testing the Beta on my test P.C. and have had some issues with networking nothing to serious but took a bit of messing about to get things up and running the way I wanted. Also tried it with wireless card and router D-Link DSL-G604T and DWL-G122 and had an issue with the wireless DWL-G122 connecting to the network but being unusable after scratching head for awhile realised that for some strange reason the card was using wlan0-avahi driver instead if wlan0 or wlanmaster0. Still have not worked this one out yet! So if anyone has any ideas they would be much appreciated. Also had A few issues with screen refresh rate most lightly to do with not having installed Nvidia drivers yet. 

So I would say no don't upgrade yet. If it ain't broke don't fix it. Best of luck using Ubuntu.

----------


## Charcoal1981

Hey folks,

Great idea to have a beginner team. I have been running ubuntu (dapper) for about a month and everything has work almost perfect out of the box. If I could make a suggestion for your wiki, it would be to include as much as possible about the xorg.conf file and how to edit it (and what to edit) for as many of the common devices as possible. I have found that 99% of my problems have been fixed by tweaking this file (although I may be an exception i guess). I think a begginers guide to the xorg.conf would have saved me a lot of time searching and some worrying experiments!

Also a quick question - my wacom volito 2 tablet stopped working when I upgraded to edgy yesterday. It was working fine in dapper (including pressure sensitivity) but I am at a loss to fix it in edgy. Is this a known issue? I have had no other issues with the upgrade.

Thanks, and good luck with the beginner team

----------


## r00tintheb0x

tony

Welcome! Glad you've come to Ubuntu. I use Fawn because i like fixing things. There's not much difference between Edgy and Fawn.

Mike

----------


## Charlie Chick

Sounds like a great idea to me! There must be many like me who are familiar with ******* and need help to learn a different way of doing things. If I can be of any assistance to this project, please get in touch.

----------


## tsikis

Hi there new one to ubuntu and loving it , i really like the idea of giving a work that promotes humanity to a open source distribution glad that i am a part of it.

Just wanna say a thanks to all that helped in making,keeping,contibuting,.............. to  such a nice linux OS, keep up the good work.

----------


## palmerthegeek

Hey gang, 
Would love to help were I can, and helping beginners is a great place to start... I think...

 :Smile:

----------


## Fasteddie

Hi wondering if you can help?
I have an old P3 Win 2000 box which has been lying in the garage redundant fpr some time. So I decided the other day to take it out and transorm it to a Linux box. I am an absolute Linux/Ubuntu beginner but very keen to learn something new. I have downloaded version 6.10 and burned it on a CDROM but cannot install it on the Win 2K box. Have followed the simple online instructions. I have tried everything even installed ISObuster to view the files and burned the unzipped files onto disc but still nothing. What am I doing or not doing right? Please help. :Sad:  

Thanks
Fast Eddie

----------


## bodhi.zazen

> Hi wondering if you can help?
> I have an old P3 Win 2000 box which has been lying in the garage redundant fpr some time. So I decided the other day to take it out and transorm it to a Linux box. I am an absolute Linux/Ubuntu beginner but very keen to learn something new. I have downloaded version 6.10 and burned it on a CDROM but cannot install it on the Win 2K box. Have followed the simple online instructions. I have tried everything even installed ISObuster to view the files and burned the unzipped files onto disc but still nothing. What am I doing or not doing right? Please help. 
> 
> Thanks
> Fast Eddie


It is great to see all the support for the team,welcome all.

Fast Eddie : you will get better support if you start a new thread rather then posting on this one. Be sure to describe the problem a little better. Is the problem you can not boot the CD or do you have problems with the installer itself.

----------


## tonygad

After failing (following googling myself silly)  to get even a squeak out of of the on-board sound chipset (Crystal) - which is part of a Dell Optiplex GX1 with the latest BIOS, despite the good faith advice not to upgrade to Ubuntu 7.04, I did so somewhat in desperation.

Remarkably, according Device Management, the upgrade appeared to have loaded the audio driver for the relevant Crystal chipset however despite my every effort (limited due to my noobiness), I am still unable to get it working. The sound icon that appears on the top right side of my desktop reports "no volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found"

BTW, apart from some weird graphic distortion/aberration amounting a square inch black horizontal lines on the left upper corner of my screen, all other systems appear to be functioning OK.

Any assistance in solving the sound problem will be most appreciated. In the meantime, I'll keep on searching for a solution.

----------


## tonygad

Hi all

Apologies for not getting back sooner but I was overwhelmed by reading the voluminous number of replies I received suggesting fixes for my problem (mild sarcasm intended).

My sound issues have now been resolved by simply inserting and old 16 bit Sound Blaster card I found amongst my collection of hardware debris after disabling on-board sound via BIOS.

For all intents and purposes from my perspective anyways, I now have a free, fully functioning operating system and will now commence my journey of discovering ways of understanding it with the objective that sometime in the near future after I get my head around CLI, I may be considered an intermediate/advance user.

Best wishes and cheers all - I will not be re-visiting this forum again and will be seeking one a tad more proactive.

----------


## teaker1s

> I will not be re-visiting this forum again and will be seeking one a tad more proactive.


I'm sorry you feel that way, our forums are one of the most active you will find, generally if  you don't get an answer it's because either nobody knows or the person that does know hasn't logged in and seen your reply.
I would urge you to give the forums a little more time :Very Happy:

----------


## dptxp

> After failing (following googling myself silly)  to get even a squeak out of of the on-board sound chipset (Crystal) - which is part of a Dell Optiplex GX1 with the latest BIOS, despite the good faith advice not to upgrade to Ubuntu 7.04, I did so somewhat in desperation.
> 
> Remarkably, according Device Management, the upgrade appeared to have loaded the audio driver for the relevant Crystal chipset however despite my every effort (limited due to my noobiness), I am still unable to get it working. The sound icon that appears on the top right side of my desktop reports "no volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found"
> 
> BTW, apart from some weird graphic distortion/aberration amounting a square inch black horizontal lines on the left upper corner of my screen, all other systems appear to be functioning OK.
> 
> Any assistance in solving the sound problem will be most appreciated. In the meantime, I'll keep on searching for a solution.


I have not seen your earlier posts, if any, but you can add gstreamer by selecting audio/video in add/remove. You will find gstreamer codecs for download in the list on the right.

I personally prefer neat clean new install to upgrades.

I have got no replies to some of my problems, but I visit the forum and I post. I do not think that anyone holds anything against you.

Enjoy your Ubuntu. Enjoy the forums. Enjoy the problems. Enjoy the solutions.

----------


## Kizilbas

teaker1s how can I use wine to install my WebCam.

My webcam was working fine on xp

thanks

my regards

----------


## bodhi.zazen

*PLEASE DO NOT USE THIS THREAD FOR SUPPORT QUESTIONS*

If you need support, search the forums and if you do not find an answer start a new thread in *Absolute Beginners Talk*

Why ? You are very unlikely to get an answer to you question in this thread, as you can see by tonygad's experience.


Peace be with you,

bodhi.zazen

----------


## energiya

> The *Beginner Team* has started 
> 
> The goals of the Beginner Team is to assist new users to :
> Evaluate Ubuntu to see if it will fit their needs.Obtain and boot Ubuntu.Install Ubuntu.Transition into Ubuntu.Become members of the Ubuntu community.


Very nice ideea! Good luck!




> *New users* :
> 
> First, welcome to *Ubutnu.*


Don't want to confuse the anyone...  :Wink:

----------


## bwallum

That's Freudian for U******  but new!

----------


## rickycodie

hey guys i'm new !!! and a dork!!!

----------


## adam.tropics

> hey guys i'm new !!! and a dork!!!


...and alas, may need a different type of support altogether! (Welcome)

----------


## Zenerek

Hello all,this is my first post on this forum

I too am new to ubuntu and come from windowz,i wouldn't say i am as green as you can get or pretty damn green, i'd say somwhat green

the reason i never posted here before is because i'd usually find a way to fix what probs i had,that brings me to the 2 weeks it took to make my winmodem work.

it was a hard chore that strained my patience,after days of going back and forth from my room to the living where my net acess is and researching,the answer was found, i needed scan modem tool and a driver.

sounds simple but i read lots of of read me's files....stuff,my point is although here in the us alot of people have cable or dsl,not everyone does and don't forget people in other countries too.not to mention others may not be as patient.

so i think there should be more help installing modems,heck i'm here for another modem related issue which i can't solve

i think another good idea is too have help on certain commands like tar which are a must know

what i mean by help is a sorta quick guide that explains the needed options for certain important commands and excludes the almost never used options to and optional advanced section.

for instance when i was trying to learn chmod to change permissions i read the man file and it was filled with loads of options and a hard to learn syntax,it was hard because the sysnopsis in the man doc is confusing,i learned what options i needed to use before the exact structure to place them in

it took me an hour to figure out the chmod command, the funny thing is later while reading the ubuntu unleased book i learned how to use chmod with numbers which i did not ever bother as it seemed harder in the man doc.

the difference was in the book and sites, they had a clear definition of the syntax and the basic options which were most used.

well those are my thoughs and sorry it turned to be so long.

----------


## DrBeaverhausen

I'm new to Ubuntu, but am having some major transition issues.

First and for most is the error message.  Error: Opening the cache (E:Type 'OK' is not known on line 34 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list, E:The list of sources could not be read.)  I'm not sure what this means, or how to fix it.  All I know is that I can't install or update anything.

The second thing is running World of Warcraft.  I have Cedaga, but its hit or miss weather WoW will run.  And when it does it runs really choppy and slow.  WoW ran just fine under windows.  Maybe I just need to know how to tweek the performance.

And last but not least my music.  I've been using iTunes for several years and own an iPod.  How do I manage my music on my iPod, and play the songs I purchased from iTunes in Ubuntu.  I've looked around and just hear that I can't.

Please somebody help me.  I don't want to pay the $120 it will cost to go back to windows.

----------


## Sbarton

This may be worth a look at. http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=93
regards

----------


## wja19512003

Is ubuntu compatible with most servers like verizon does anybody know?

----------


## Joseaa

wow ! This is absolutely freqin cool. 

I am new to Linux and as of now the whole thing looks like one big puzzle. Now, I can ask all my noobish doubts without completely feeling stupid about it. It would be great if we can also have some irc channels for the noobs like me to hang around and pick something Linux thingy from here and there.

----------


## bodhi.zazen

> wow ! This is absolutely freqin cool. 
> 
> I am new to Linux and as of now the whole thing looks like one big puzzle. Now, I can ask all my noobish doubts without completely feeling stupid about it. It would be great if we can also have some irc channels for the noobs like me to hang around and pick something Linux thingy from here and there.


Well, there is  :Smile: 

Come on over to freenode

channel #ubuntuforums-beginners

Ask all the noob questions you would like.

PLEASE #ubuntu is for technical support

----------


## arcx

Hi all,

This is cool and here goes my first forum reply and I have no idea what am I doing nor how, excuse my typo..

To all you that have been working with Ubuntu some time now I'd like to ask you a question and it goes something like this, it might sound stupid but hey it might help someone else too...   :KDE Star:  

When I installed a Ubuntu linux, in this case Ubuntu 7.04 Feisty Fawn, started working with it and what ever I move the mouse over, a button, a menu, menu label, etc... I get a freking yellow box with a text, something like a balloon or hint or tooltip, HOW DO I REMOVE THIS???  :Confused:   I dont want it to appear anywhere on my screen!  :Mad:  

It is driving me crazy I dont know where to disable it or turn it off, looked everywhere found nothing, probably missed it and now I'm need help.  :Sad:  

Please HELP!!!

Cheers
m8s
 :Guitar:

----------


## sigg.switz

Thank you, I am shifting around my files right now and getting ready to defrag my hard drive! Im going to do an install of ubuntu as soon as possible...I really hope this works out for me, I really want to get off windows...only problem I can forsee is my ACC protected files from itunes - any suggestions for a very good music manager other than the one that comes with the install?  Well I hope to see much more of the forums as my questions are surely to arise...

----------


## orengolan

well done sigg,
I jumped into this cool world a month ago and never look back.
ok, almost - i can't replace my work laptop because 
I use the best MSF app - OneNote and i need to connect to SQL server, but Ubuntu (and linux) is really amazing OS!

----------


## samartian

why did I ever use the bsod software b4... i wonder... Lovely OS... and thanx for offering help 2 us noobs. 

cheerz and have a good day

----------


## Adebisi

Hi everyone,

Utter Linux n00b here.

Got a shiny new laptop so i am going to try a linux out.

----------


## spykid33

Hi, I lost my password for Ubuntu and read a tutorial on how to fix it and when it says enter new UNIX password I can not type anything, I can only press enter.  This occurred before.  TIA

----------


## bodhi.zazen

> Hi, I lost my password for Ubuntu and read a tutorial on how to fix it and when it says enter new UNIX password I can not type anything, I can only press enter.  This occurred before.  TIA


LOL spykid

When you type the password you will not see any text on the screen. This is also true when you use sudo.

Boot to recovery mode. Enter the commnad:

```
passwd user_name
```

where user_name is the account you wish to change the password for ...

type you new password, hit the enter key ... repeat ...

The reboot and you should be good to go  :Smile:

----------


## jfinkels

When you type your password, you won't see any characters on the screen! Just type your password in and press enter.

It's a little bit better this way, don't you think? It is now more difficult for somebody looking over your shoulder to learn the number of characters in your password.

----------


## ve3rpm

Okay here is my post.
  I'm 50.  been playing with puters since sinclair brought out the z80 before timex bought them out.  Played with DOS, binary, hex, octal, etc.  2 college diplomas in electronics, and finally shrugged off Mr. Gates.
  I jump into linux convinced that anything is possible with the tools that are out where you people are.  Crap what a misconception.  Something as simple as using my zire 72 cause it's a current toy should be a snap.  Can't get it to sync so I'll get a dongle and do it through blue-tooth.  Oh well, that didn't work either.  You see before the dongle I followed the palm threads and read what everyone else did to make it work and they are all different.  It's really difficult to convince your circle of friends to leave the "MAN" and step out on your own when they see that there is trouble in paradise.  Don't get me wrong, the concept is solid, and I won't revert, but at the end of the day, we just want our stuff to work.  Each time, every time, with predictable results.  that just isn't going to happen with linux.  When I have issues with my ext HDD and linux tells me to do stuff through windows to fix it, I realise that it's an imperfect OS. GOD I want to believe.  If the basics arerepeatable, I'll be thrilled, really!

----------


## dptxp

I used to punch cards for ICL 1900 mainframe for my programs while doing my college days , written in Fortran IV, did not have to install OS, the Computer Deptt. took care. Started using PC in 1992, a 25 MHz 286 with 40 MB HDD,1 MB RAM & a VGA monochrome for $1000 !! Installed 3.1 from those disks by upgrading RAM to 4 MB for $100. Added a mouse for $30. Assembled and used 386, 486, Pentium, AMD 64. , and ran 95, 98, 98 SE, XP

When Ubuntu ran in one go on my laptop, I found the installation much simpler and faster than Windows. I ran Kubuntu, I ran Xubuntu.  
But I am not still not able to run even the Live CD of Edgy, Feisty, Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu on my desktop and do not have a clue.

Someone says Sempron 2500+ (BN) is not 64 bit (I tried 64 bit). The box in which it came and the part number when checked at AMD site scream that it is 64 bit. The CDs run till I see the mouse working, I do not think that a 64 bit OS on a 32 bit machine would go so far. I get a Gnome warning with Ubuntu, no warning with others (Kubuntu or Xubuntu). The CD just spins, spins, and spins making all sort of sounds.

I think that the 256 MB RAM (I reduced shared video to 32 MB) is the problem as the 32 bit Ubuntu ran live after giving the warning, took quite some time though. The 64 bit LIVE CD uses more RAM than 32 bit  It needs more RAM, even the XFCE 4.4.  This is my own conclusion, no mention anywhere. I shall try to make a SWAP partition with 32 bit, then see if the Live CD uses it. But may be it is VIA Chip sets with SATA HDD.

When I analyze I figure that many must have solved their problems by trial and error, or help through internet, and I am sure that any hardware changes if needed shall be better option than going for Vista. The moderators can extract useful information from the forums and pass on to the beginners team.

The problem is not that every user can or not install the OS, the problem is that the guy next door cannot do it for you.

BTW, Is not it odd that if MS Windows does not run, the user (or hardware) is the culprit. If Linux does not run, the OS is the culprit ?

----------


## 007Bond

Willing to join the team. Im somewhat new but know my way around and have solved almost all of my own problems out of guess work.

----------


## mozgreen

After a lot of tweaking I managed to get Edgy to work with my tv card AND printer (epson dx6050 using gutenprint for dx4800).  Since the 'upgrade' to Feisty, and a lot more tweaking, the printed does not work (recognised and gutenprint reinstalled via alien but job list says "Stopped: job-stopped" whatever I do.
My question is - how do I roll back to Edgy before my time and patience runs out?   :Mad:  
The obviously simple thing to do would be to give it to the kids Windows machine and instal the driver off the cdrom... 
Also - how do I start a new thread on this forum? :Confused:

----------


## TorqueyPete

> Okay here is my post.
>   I'm 50.  been playing with puters since sinclair brought out the z80 before timex bought them out.  Played with DOS, binary, hex, octal, etc.  2 college diplomas in electronics, and finally shrugged off Mr. Gates.
>   I jump into linux convinced that anything is possible with the tools that are out where you people are.  Crap what a misconception.  Something as simple as using my zire 72 cause it's a current toy should be a snap.  Can't get it to sync so I'll get a dongle and do it through blue-tooth.  Oh well, that didn't work either.  You see before the dongle I followed the palm threads and read what everyone else did to make it work and they are all different.  It's really difficult to convince your circle of friends to leave the "MAN" and step out on your own when they see that there is trouble in paradise.  Don't get me wrong, the concept is solid, and I won't revert, but at the end of the day, we just want our stuff to work.  Each time, every time, with predictable results.  that just isn't going to happen with linux.  When I have issues with my ext HDD and linux tells me to do stuff through windows to fix it, I realise that it's an imperfect OS. GOD I want to believe.  If the basics arerepeatable, I'll be thrilled, really!







> I used to punch cards for ICL 1900 mainframe for my programs while doing my college days , written in Fortran IV, did not have to install OS, the Computer Deptt. took care. Started using PC in 1992, a 25 MHz 286 with 40 MB HDD,1 MB RAM & a VGA monochrome for $1000 !! Installed 3.1 from those disks by upgrading RAM to 4 MB for $100. Added a mouse for $30. Assembled and used 386, 486, Pentium, AMD 64. , and ran 95, 98, 98 SE, XP
> 
> When Ubuntu ran in one go on my laptop, I found the installation much simpler and faster than Windows. I ran Kubuntu, I ran Xubuntu.  
> But I am not still not able to run even the Live CD of Edgy, Feisty, Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu on my desktop and do not have a clue.
> 
> Someone says Sempron 2500+ (BN) is not 64 bit (I tried 64 bit). The box in which it came and the part number when checked at AMD site scream that it is 64 bit. The CDs run till I see the mouse working, I do not think that a 64 bit OS on a 32 bit machine would go so far. I get a Gnome warning with Ubuntu, no warning with others (Kubuntu or Xubuntu). The CD just spins, spins, and spins making all sort of sounds.
> 
> I think that the 256 MB RAM (I reduced shared video to 32 MB) is the problem as the 32 bit Ubuntu ran live after giving the warning, took quite some time though. The 64 bit LIVE CD uses more RAM than 32 bit  It needs more RAM, even the XFCE 4.4.  This is my own conclusion, no mention anywhere. I shall try to make a SWAP partition with 32 bit, then see if the Live CD uses it. But may be it is VIA Chip sets with SATA HDD.
> 
> ...


That's all pretty disheartening stuff to read on a noobs forum guys. I understand the english, but not the tekky guff.
 I know the basics of why my PC works, and can install a new memory stick or whatever. But the world is full of manual workers like me, who just need stuff to work. So, are you saying don't get Linux?
 To be honest, I can't afford Microsoft's prices, when the home software costs more than a basic computer. And only moved up to XP when it started to get cheap on eBay.
 Linux should surely be heaven sent for a world full of folks on below 'average' pay, and without comupter skills.  :Sad: 

 Don't get me wrong, I'm still going to try it, and the Ubuntu download has just finished. So wish me luck.  :Wink:

----------


## wilrecar77

hello im a live cd ubuntu user and i like linux so far. the concept of a computer os on a small cd is awesome, so im trying other live cds. i have a damn small linux .iso and im going to burn it. so far cdburnerxp pro didnt work with burning .iso files in the past, so could someone point me to another one for windows. i really like linux and dont want to spend money or wait a long time for a free cd so this would be helpful. later im going to need a linux one so expect another post in june or so, because im going to get my moms laptop and im going to put linux on it. thanks.

----------


## jkblacker

I used Infra Recorder to burn my live cd, worked perfectly  :Smile:

----------


## dptxp

> That's all pretty disheartening stuff to read on a noobs forum guys. I understand the english, but not the tekky guff.
>  I know the basics of why my PC works, and can install a new memory stick or whatever. But the world is full of manual workers like me, who just need stuff to work. So, are you saying don't get Linux?
>  To be honest, I can't afford Microsoft's prices, when the home software costs more than a basic computer. And only moved up to XP when it started to get cheap on eBay.
>  Linux should surely be heaven sent for a world full of folks on below 'average' pay, and without comupter skills. 
> 
>  Don't get me wrong, I'm still going to try it, and the Ubuntu download has just finished. So wish me luck.


Please read the last lines of my post too. 

My post was in response to the previous post, that too has been quoted by you.

The idea was to state that however good and experienced you have been, it takes time to get into a new system. And it is wrong to blame an OS if you are not yet familiar with it.

I faced problems, did not give up, and finally got through today with the ones I could see. With the help of the forum.

----------


## bodhi.zazen

> Okay here is my post.
>   I'm 50.  been playing with puters since sinclair brought out the z80 before timex bought them out.  Played with DOS, binary, hex, octal, etc.  2 college diplomas in electronics, and finally shrugged off Mr. Gates.
>   I jump into linux convinced that anything is possible with the tools that are out where you people are.  Crap what a misconception.  Something as simple as using my zire 72 cause it's a current toy should be a snap.  Can't get it to sync so I'll get a dongle and do it through blue-tooth.  Oh well, that didn't work either.  You see before the dongle I followed the palm threads and read what everyone else did to make it work and they are all different.  It's really difficult to convince your circle of friends to leave the "MAN" and step out on your own when they see that there is trouble in paradise.  Don't get me wrong, the concept is solid, and I won't revert, but at the end of the day, we just want our stuff to work.  Each time, every time, with predictable results.  that just isn't going to happen with linux.  When I have issues with my ext HDD and linux tells me to do stuff through windows to fix it, I realise that it's an imperfect OS. GOD I want to believe.  If the basics arerepeatable, I'll be thrilled, really!





> That's all pretty disheartening stuff to read on a noobs forum guys. I understand the english, but not the tekky guff.
>  I know the basics of why my PC works, and can install a new memory stick or whatever. But the world is full of manual workers like me, who just need stuff to work. So, are you saying don't get Linux?
>  To be honest, I can't afford Microsoft's prices, when the home software costs more than a basic computer. And only moved up to XP when it started to get cheap on eBay.
>  Linux should surely be heaven sent for a world full of folks on below 'average' pay, and without comupter skills. 
> 
>  Don't get me wrong, I'm still going to try it, and the Ubuntu download has just finished. So wish me luck.


LOL you two !

The Beginners team is here to help new users migrate to Linux. Linux has s number of advantages over Microsoft including a wide range of hardware support (Linux supports more hardware then Windows), security, and cost.

BUT ...

Linux/Ubuntu is not a drop in replacement for windows ...

AND ...

It takes time to migrate.

If you are having difficulty with hardware compatibility and Ubuntu, well there are other equally nice OS. Fedora, SUSE, Debian, Slackware, ...

New user friendly distros include :

Zenwalk Blag Mepis

PCLinux Sabayon ELive

And my newest favorite distro Wolvix-hunter

The Ubuntu Fourms are the best.  :Cool: 


And for OLDER HARDWARE take a look at DSL or Puppy. DSL runs on Everything and will give you baskic computing such as web browsing, e-mail, and word processing. Puppy has a few more features ...

----------


## ockron

Never used Unix/Linux and thought I will Ubuntu a try on one of old PC's.

I have downloaded both Ubuntu and Xubuntu and created CD's to install it on my PC.

My problem is that both files seems to be corrupted. Ubuntu installs up to about 20% and then freezes.
Xubuntu does not go past the start page at all.

Please help a keen newbi

----------


## dunklegend

I see that you're an Edgy user (6.10) why don't you try to download Feisty Fawn (7.04) I had used 6.04 and had some problems installing, now that Feisty was released I downloaded it and everything worked from the start, I didn't have one single problem.

Maybe I was just lucky but you should give 7.04 a try.

Good Luck

----------


## bobplano

> Never used Unix/Linux and thought I will Ubuntu a try on one of old PC's.
> 
> I have downloaded both Ubuntu and Xubuntu and created CD's to install it on my PC.
> 
> My problem is that both files seems to be corrupted. Ubuntu installs up to about 20% and then freezes.
> Xubuntu does not go past the start page at all.
> 
> Please help a keen newbi


what speed did you burn at? you should check both the .iso and the cd for errors

----------


## thompa

Hi there,

Hoping for some help and guidance here. I also posted to the Networks forum but haven't received a single response... so here goes..

I loaded and used 6.06 for some trial and error and reloading and repartitioning. I could not get my HP printer to work with a home network and read that 7.04 was available. It was some time since installing 6.06 - and although I haven't needed to use the CLI since the install, the machine has been regularly used with applications.

I managed to install on the correct partition after downloading without a hitch.... but then the problems started. Although the printer was recognised straight away and this gave me confidence, nothing that I could do would connect my MN510 to the network.

'Help' advised to download certain programs from the Internet - I would if I could!

The problem seems to be that 7.04 doesn't detect the wireless connection and I probably need linux-wlan....

Can anyone advise how I can download this on a windows machine (sic) and compile and install this (I suppose that is necessary..) onto the Ubuntu machine?

In an earlier post, one of the 'beginner' team ruthlessly stated that the CLI was here to stay.. Well, to me it is a throwback to an earlier stage in computing history and a necessary evil. It is undoubtedly a quick way for doing certain things but I can't count the times that I have entered a command incorrectly. I made a complete mess of one installation by using CHMOD incorrectly when I couldn't get access to a file that was guarded needlessly by permissions. I use a computer to use the applications and as long as the operating system works efficiently, I am not too bothered how.

Just one aspect of Vista that I hate is all of the so-called 'added security'! I don't need it and it troubles me that Ubuntu is so tied up with 'permissions'  in this way - there ought to be an easy way to set or not these encumbrances.

Allan

----------


## Charles1973

Hi 

I have just installed Ubuntu and before I start running around the internet I'd like to install a Firewall and a Anti-Virus software. I am a complete novice and some of the instructions are a bit beyond me. I tried AVG but when I downloaded the Linux compatiable software it said that I had the wrong Architecture. I'm not sure what this means what should I do? I also had a look at Bitdefender but couldnt workout how to download it.

I had a similar problem with Firestarter Firewall. I could find instructions on how to download the software but no link to the actual software itself. One of the instructions said type ap get Firestarter. I presume this was to be typed into the terminal application and it said permission was denied. What do I need to do to download Firestarter?

Also I tried to download Real Players and the software downloaded ok but then the Operating system said it didnt have any software to run the installation, do I need to download a patch of some sort?

My final question is on screen resolution the max I can get is 800x600 and in windows my screen has a higher resolution is there a patch software to boost the resolution to 1024x768.

Thanks for the help.

Charles

----------


## dptxp

First of all this is a wrong thread to post beginner's questions.
You will not get answers, people will not read.


You can perhaps change your screen resolution from desktop, I am on Xp desktop now.
It is in the menu.


I do not think you need antivirus software in Linux.

----------


## hessiess

installed ubuntu, it works fine until i boot xp. it muks up grub and the only way to fix this is to boot the live cd and reinsalll ubuntu. no problems wen i boot ubuntu, it reboots perfectly.

i will haft to uninstall ubuntu if i carnt fix this within afew days as the computer is used in lessons in school. i dont know enuf about it to work pualy in ubuntu yet, i hope to switch sometime becose xp is just so slow.

----------


## quinnten83

> Hello, 
> 
> I have been trying to turn my desktop into a cube. I have followed instructions on this (http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthre...ht=install+xgl) to install xgl/beryl. Can someone guide me to a page that has instructions for a noob to get the cube.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Total Noob.


I just joined the forum, so forigve me if I am very late with a helpfull reply.

http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_fei...ryl_ati_radeon

I tried this link today with the live CD on my Compaq 610c with an ATI radeon mobile card and it worked (at least some of it). I just couldn't completely figure out how to work it.
If you're using feisty, then you should have the cube effects allready installed.

----------


## cascader

*Ok . . . real basic question . . . hoping I am in the right forum.*

I have made a few posts and have subscribed to threads before. Well, here I am two weeks later and I cannot for the life of me remember how I did it.

I have searched using search terms '*thread tools*' and '*how to subscribe to thread*', spent probably half an hour searching for this mysterious 'thread tools' functionality.

Either it is right in front of me and that obvious that I don't see it, or hidden behind a wall of user-friendly cruft.

*Could someone lead this fool thru being able to subscribe to the post he is actually viewing ?*

----------


## bodhi.zazen

> *Ok . . . real basic question . . . hoping I am in the right forum.*
> 
> I have made a few posts and have subscribed to threads before. Well, here I am two weeks later and I cannot for the life of me remember how I did it.
> 
> I have searched using search terms '*thread tools*' and '*how to subscribe to thread*', spent probably half an hour searching for this mysterious 'thread tools' functionality.
> 
> Either it is right in front of me and that obvious that I don't see it, or hidden behind a wall of user-friendly cruft.
> 
> *Could someone lead this fool thru being able to subscribe to the post he is actually viewing ?*


1. When you post to a thread there is a box at the bottom "Thread Subscription". Select your preference in the pull down list.

2. To manage your subscriptions , log in. Under "user CP" select "Subscribed Threads" and then "View ALL". This is where you can manage or unsubscribe to threads you have subscribed to via #1 (posting).

3. I do not know a way to subscribe to a thread if you have not posted. ? set a bookmark

----------


## OSseeker

I am looking for a OS that I can write HTML and do graphics (photographs and web), I also want to do videos for fun. Microsoft made there OS's to intrusive and I want out.
I have downloaded a copy of Ubuntu Christian. It loads up and the disk tests good. when I go to install them they run a few minuets and stall. The little orange slider in the bar stops. I know the CD Rom reads, because I just loaded Fedora core 6. That was before I learned of Ubuntu. I am running a intel i440BX MoBo with a P2 @450mh processor. Any Ideas?? Anyone that wants to can email me @ isx.tns@gmail.com.

----------


## Arjunus

a beginner guide wiki is an awesum idea! it would really help newbies like myself learn ubuntu better. good luck with the beginner team :Smile:  may the force of open source be with you...

----------


## bobplano

> 3. I do not know a way to subscribe to a thread if you have not posted. ? set a bookmark


there is an option called thread tools near the top of the thread. click on it then choose subscribe to this thread

----------


## bodhi.zazen

> there is an option called thread tools near the top of the thread. click on it then choose subscribe to this thread


yes, but you still do not have the option to subscribe to the thread unless you have posted in the thread  :Smile:

----------


## bobplano

you can't? i do that whenever i come across an interesting thread, but i don't have a clue to the answer

----------


## bjørnar

hi all im an new Ubuntu linux user here, and using ubuntu 7.04 feisty fawn, and is quite happy about swishing to linux, my laptop did get slower by 4 weeks with windows, and after 5 weeks i allways got that blue schreen of death, but now i gona use ubuntu forever i think

----------


## Xaimas

I'm new to Ubuntu too...

I must say i am very impressed, it is much better than Windows in many ways, i believe this will become my primary OS from now on  :Smile:

----------


## godssiren

Hello all,

I have been looking into running a dist. of Linux for some time, but never had the time to figure out the details until recently. I found a great deal of informaiton on this site and others, including a pretty decent walk through I found written up by some people over at :

www.linux.org/lessons 

I have only read through the beginners lesson, but it seemed really well explained, and although it doesn't go over everything or every distribution, it really helped me to get a handle on some of the basic ideas behind the whole system, and gave instructions on how to get running what I'd really like to do with my new OS for a start. (ie Mail, Files, Music, Internet, Word Processing, Other Fun Applications etc)

The writer used a Debian install as the basis for his examples, and as I understand, Ubuntu is a derivative of the Debian system. Will all the commands he used in his examples for Debian work in the command line for Ubuntu? Or is it different enough to make a difference? **I haven't had a chance to actually DL and install Ubuntu yet, that comes this weekend**

I know he talks about the basics in the "black text box", as well as having a GUI (graphics user interface) and suggests several. That is acutally where I found the Ubuntu site. ^_^

Anyhoo, Glad to be here, and I just wish I'd been paying attention to my friends in High School when they told me how great an OS Linux was and they offered to teach me. Now that they've all moved away is when I gain interest. LOL >_<

----------


## kkanalz

As an immigrant from Windows XP to Ubuntu [I]Linux[I], I'd like to see your approach to solving that long list of problems when transitioning from Windows to Linux!  I've found lots and LOTS of documentation on many of your list of topics, but not all in one place in a single "tutorial" sort of presentation.  It would be nice to have it all in one place.

I'm just getting started with Ubuntu 6.06 ("Dapper Drake"), so I'm cutting my teeth, so-to-speak, on EVERY topic you mentioned!

If I had your knowledge, I'd just start writing the tutorial (for lack of a better term) and then post it somewhere within the Ubuntu Forums Group and then let the whole world know about it, especially the noobs (like me).

Thanks for your kind offer!

Karl K.
McKinney, Texas

----------


## bodhi.zazen

> As an immigrant from Windows XP to Ubuntu [I]Linux[I], I'd like to see your approach to solving that long list of problems when transitioning from Windows to Linux!  I've found lots and LOTS of documentation on many of your list of topics, but not all in one place in a single "tutorial" sort of presentation.  It would be nice to have it all in one place.
> 
> I'm just getting started with Ubuntu 6.06 ("Dapper Drake"), so I'm cutting my teeth, so-to-speak, on EVERY topic you mentioned!
> 
> If I had your knowledge, I'd just start writing the tutorial (for lack of a better term) and then post it somewhere within the Ubuntu Forums Group and then let the whole world know about it, especially the noobs (like me).
> 
> Thanks for your kind offer!
> 
> Karl K.
> McKinney, Texas


Well, this is not a bad start :

https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sw...tu/FromWindows

----------


## godssiren

> It's really difficult to convince your circle of friends to leave the "MAN" and step out on your own when they see that there is trouble in paradise.  Don't get me wrong, the concept is solid, and I won't revert, but at the end of the day, we just want our stuff to work.  Each time, every time, with predictable results.  that just isn't going to happen with linux.  When I have issues with my ext HDD and linux tells me to do stuff through windows to fix it, I realise that it's an imperfect OS. GOD I want to believe.  If the basics arerepeatable, I'll be thrilled, really!


You're right that no Dist of Linux, or any other OS for that matter, is a perfect OS. 

However, I've heard more complaints about Windows than I ever heard about our Linux server. Most people who run windows however, don't think of it as having an alternative, so they just think of it as somthing they have to live with.

Which OS you like better just depends on your preferences. And many linux distributions have shown to be more stable, as well as being more customizable for people who want something specific out of their machines than Windows. But from what I've heard, dist like Ubuntu can also work right out of the box for some people (usually mainstream computers, which is what most "make it work" Windows users have).

----------


## ender-r

I have been trying out ubuntu 6.06 booting from the cd and have liked it except for one thing. I am running on a powerbook G4 with the PPC version and have a airport express wifi card. I have been trying to find how/where to enable it while on ubuntu and have not been able to. If I am going to use ubuntu this is critical. How can I make the wifi work

----------


## godssiren

have you tried the link that they have on the W.O.W. website. They don't expressly support it themselves, but I did find a link someone suggested in the Forums about running on Linux As I am a player myself and was wondering if I would still need to keep one of my 3 computers a windows box. Let me know if it helps. I am really new to all this as far as practical experience goes, and I'll be trying to get it to run on my computer so i can play without windows. ^_^

----------


## dptxp

> If I had your knowledge, I'd just start writing the tutorial (for lack of a better term) and then post it somewhere within the Ubuntu Forums Group and then let the whole world know about it, especially the noobs (like me).
> 
> Karl K.
> McKinney, Texas


Some are already doing it. One site is

http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/index.php

Even I plan to do so.

----------


## cascader

*Good suggestion, kkanalz . . .*

Why don't you do it. Write a story about your experiences and post it as a thread. Or just record the raw data of what happened and what you did about it. Anything . . . 

*Why are you installing 'Dapper Drake' ? Why are you not installing 'Feisty Fawn' ?*

My experience of going through the last few upgrades has been getting better all the time. Edgy found my wireless no problems. My Feisty upgraded LapTop lost my wireless but either my skills have improved or Feistys improved, the network I found easily . . .

Then again, if you think it might become yet another tutorial in yet a different place - why bother ? _These and other questions will be revealed over time . . ._

But seriously, it is a great idea, and within this Ubuntu forum paradigm is there any better place. I see there are a couple of links posted to possible transitional tutorial, heres hoping . . . I always seem to find the answer to my problems by a mixture of posting the problem, researching the problem, persistence persistence persistence . . . My main problem at the moment is that I have too much work on and I want my Linux box to more or less be functioning out of the box . . . I just spent a day getting my HP printer going on my Edgy box - a day I could have more productively spent eking out an existence . . . Anyway, I posted the solution and I hope others within the community might benefit from my doing so. Now, if I could only remember where . . .

----------


## shajilr

I am new on Ubantu switching from Windows.  I need help. I have Ubantu 6.06 tried to install it goes through installing Kernel and gothrough several steps like checking hardware and stuff. But nothing woul come up it stays on the blank screen for ever. I tried to reboot it with Live CD. tried everything I know.
No luck installing ubantu from the live CD. I must admit this is an older computer with Intel celeron and 128 mb Ram and 70 gig memory. 
Is this problem beacuse it is not recoganizing the hardware. Looks like it is not installing the Ubantu in the system for some reason.

Please answer this for me

Thank you very much
Shajilr

----------


## bodhi.zazen

> I am new on Ubantu switching from Windows.  I need help. I have Ubantu 6.06 tried to install it goes through installing Kernel and gothrough several steps like checking hardware and stuff. But nothing woul come up it stays on the blank screen for ever. I tried to reboot it with Live CD. tried everything I know.
> No luck installing ubantu from the live CD. I must admit this is an older computer with Intel celeron and 128 mb Ram and 70 gig memory. 
> Is this problem beacuse it is not recoganizing the hardware. Looks like it is not installing the Ubantu in the system for some reason.
> 
> Please answer this for me
> 
> Thank you very much
> Shajilr


You need more RAM.

You might be able to boot Ubutnu if you boot a live CD and prep the HD, make a swap partition size =512 Mb.

Lots of options, I suggest you try gparted as it should boot and should have all the tools you need.

GParted:

	Documentation: Documentation

	Download: [http://internap.dl.sourceforge.net/s...6.iso]Download Gparted[/url]

----------


## Adie Stuart

Excellent, i am a complete novice to Linux, only having downloaded and installed Ubuntu yesterday. The learning curve for this OS is very steep indeed, but looking forward to it  :Smile:

----------


## 6Realms

Your not as new as "you think","you feel".  I've, steadily installed my 2nd internal HD and yesterday received my "NEW" Ubuntu 7.04 Feisty Fawn CD.  So what's my problem?  FEAR!!!!!, Total FEAR !  You're way more ahead than you think you are.  Don't stop or slow down right now, cause I'm in mid air, jumping in! :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## rf79756

Hello everyone.  I'm a total linux noob and will be installing ubuntu 7.04 next week.  My main rig is going downhill fast and I was thinking of a new build with linux/grub  on one drive and winxp x64 on another drive.  My question is, can I transfer files back and forth or would it be better to have them on one drive with their own partitions?  

cheers

rf79756

New sys specs:

asus p5w dh w/ 4gb ddr2 6400
e6600
evga 8800gts 640mb
2 x seagate 320mb sata hd
2 x 74 gb raptors sata hd
1 wd 80 gb ide
2 x plextor dvd dl rw

----------


## vdub03

help me. i have no idea what i'm doing here. i think i'm hurting this program more than i'm doing good. i have no idea how to do anything here other than hook up my lan cable and use the internet. my friend who is a computer geek hooked me up with this and beryl. but my wireless dosn't work beryl just goes to a white screen and i can't rotate the cube whatsoever. please help i'm about to through my laptop across the room

----------


## sheltermoer

Hi all
I have just install Ubuntu 7.4 yesterday. I never understand Linux before. The result, my ubuntu can't detect all driver.
As information, my notebook is Fujitsu A6020 with supported Win Vista. I use it for office work, of course I need desktop.
I just wanna try Linux, and understand it. I have ask my friend, but not clearly. I hope in this forum I can get more support.
Thanks

----------


## warpedreality

Thanks for this thread folks...

Prepare for the questions barrage  :Smile:   :Very Happy:

----------


## leras

hi iam new i have just put ubuntu in my pc native and iam trying form scratch to make ubuntu the first os replacement for my pc 
so my name is leras and iam very hapy beeing meber of ubuntu forums 
i believe that comuniny will help 
i want to thank you all for trying to make ubuntu the windows replacement

----------


## detprob

> The *Beginner Team* has started 
> 
> The goals of the Beginner Team is to assist new users to :
> Evaluate Ubuntu to see if it will fit their needs.Obtain and boot Ubuntu.Install Ubuntu.Transition into Ubuntu.Become members of the Ubuntu community.
> 
> 
> *New users* :
> 
> First, welcome to Ubuutu.
> ...


any one can gives me some help

----------


## detprob

I need some help with amsn

----------


## detprob

It has been over a week that I am trying to setup amsn and it won't work. 

First, how do I compile the following: 

To do so, you must first configure the package by executing the command
> ./configure
You must have the tcl-dev and tk-dev packages installed on your system, please refer to your system package management software or website in order to find these packages and to install them prior to running the ./configure script.
Once the configure script finished without any error, you can proceed with the compilation,

I downloaded this package and it won't work : 

/home/serge/Desktop/amsn_0.97b_tcl0.95.deb

----------


## DaveyG

> It has been over a week that I am trying to setup amsn and it won't work. 
> 
> First, how do I compile the following: 
> 
> To do so, you must first configure the package by executing the command
> > ./configure
> You must have the tcl-dev and tk-dev packages installed on your system, please refer to your system package management software or website in order to find these packages and to install them prior to running the ./configure script.
> Once the configure script finished without any error, you can proceed with the compilation,
> 
> ...


umm.... why dont you install aMSN via the package manager then run the Update manager to get the latest version?.... thats how i done it when i was using Dapper

Davey

----------


## rkky

Im relatively new to Ubuntu and i gotta say, its pretty much amazing. I can see why it wouldnt be for everyone, but I love it. Like i said im new to Ubuntu, but im not new with computers. I currently have the A+ certification, but that doesn't mean anything here. Well thats i think enough introduction. Heres my problem;

I was attempting to install some dreaded wireless PC Card drivers using NDSwrapper and in the command prompt i noticed that i didnt have full access to some folders. I figured out that there was another user called _root_ so i went to the Users & Groups and i guess i meddled too much with the accounts. Now when i try to sign on it says:

_User's $HOME/.drmc file is being ignored. This prevents the default session and language from being saved. File should be owned by user and have 644 permissions. Users $HOME directory must be owned by user and not writable by other users._

It appears after i try logging in and the only thing i can do is a command prompt. Please help! I've configured my Ubuntu too much to start over, and i hate to admit i would probably be too lazy to start over.

----------


## Squid_blk

I am a newbie of just over a week ago.  I needed to build myself a new computer and a friend who is a Linux user of all types and a tinkerer said to consider Ubuntu.  So got me a book, Beginning Ubuntu, and eventually got my new computer built.  I recently added Moving to Ubuntu and Ubuntu Hacks in the shelf.  I got Feisty Fawn installed and it went fine.  Installed the flashplayer plugin for Firefox and got Java Runtime and plugin installed.  I have been using Quicken so long that I could not live without it so I got Wine installed and my older version of Quicken installed.  Everything works great.  I have been using OpenOffice for a few years now so have been familiar with that.

The only hangup I have is that I cannot stream some of my local radio stations because they only use Windows Media Player and my Sirius online player does not work because it requires Shockwave plugin.  But I have managed to install some Internet Explorers.  They work but they are a bit shakey. I am told Shockwave and Winplayer will work on them.  Even if they do not work my work laptop can handle it.

So far Ubuntu is awesome.  It is stable and runs my system fast. I still need to learn more about the file structure and some of the commands and such but I can say that I could not have made the move without the books.  I am glad I made the move.  I am even considering donating to the cause.  The value is amazing.  Keep up the good work guys and maybe Adobe will support Shockwave for Linux and more folks will stop being IE specific with their sites. I am in the Linux world and I am liking it.  Good times ahead.

----------


## aleo1203

I've been advised about ubuntu before and I understand the freedom and cost efficiency it can offer.  But, as made evident by all the posts, there seem to be a great deal of kinks.  Is it worth it?

----------


## Ionic_man

I have a 64bit AMD chip and would like to get skype running.  Task looks daunting and leads to the next question of how compatible ubunto and debian are.  Should I be ablt to load Debian programmes onto Ubuntu?

Best regards

----------


## dptxp

> I've been advised about ubuntu before and I understand the freedom and cost efficiency it can offer.  But, as made evident by all the posts, there seem to be a great deal of kinks.  Is it worth it?


It is a new road. I am now walking on it. Install and try.
It was worth it for me, even my kids boot with Ubuntu on their desktop.
If you follow procedures, you may have a very smooth installation.

----------


## edunagin

Hello all. I just installed Ubuntustudio on a VM and am poking around.

I must say the default color sceme is great and the fonts are exceptional.

My main system is openSUSE10.2 with kernel 2.6.18-smp. I have been using SUSE for about 1.5 years and linux(all flavors) for over 10 years.

So now a couple of questions.

1. Is there a Ubuntustudioa forum?

2. Are there any problems if i change to a Vanilla Kernel withing Ubuntustudio?

3, What happens, to the bottom of the screen, when I add more terminal? Do they just keep stacking  up or is there another device I should use, like stacks of desktops as in KDE?( I have about 8 now)

4. Can I switch to KDE and drop Gnome, if so how?

Responses will be appreciated.

Oh, one more. I am subscribed to this forum. Do messages come to my email box?

Peace.........................ed

----------


## edunagin

> Im relatively new to Ubuntu and i gotta say, its pretty much amazing. I can see why it wouldnt be for everyone, but I love it. Like i said im new to Ubuntu, but im not new with computers. I currently have the A+ certification, but that doesn't mean anything here. Well thats i think enough introduction. Heres my problem;
> 
> I was attempting to install some dreaded wireless PC Card drivers using NDSwrapper and in the command prompt i noticed that i didnt have full access to some folders. I figured out that there was another user called _root_ so i went to the Users & Groups and i guess i meddled too much with the accounts. Now when i try to sign on it says:
> 
> _User's $HOME/.drmc file is being ignored. This prevents the default session and language from being saved. File should be owned by user and have 644 permissions. Users $HOME directory must be owned by user and not writable by other users._
> 
> It appears after i try logging in and the only thing i can do is a command prompt. Please help! I've configured my Ubuntu too much to start over, and i hate to admit i would probably be too lazy to start over.


It seems that Ubuntu does not set up a root user. So what one must do is use the sudo command. Look it up in the man page.
sudo works thusly,

sudo nano file name
then you will get a request for the password. so then put your user password in.

Hope this helps.......................Peace.........ed

----------


## Squid_blk

"I've been advised about ubuntu before and I understand the freedom and cost efficiency it can offer.  But, as made evident by all the posts, there seem to be a great deal of kinks.  Is it worth it?"

I would have to reply that it depends on what you want to do with your computer and why you want to be in the Linux world.  I started way back with 8-bit and 16-bit Atari systems.  Then had a couple Macs for a few years and have been in the PC world for about 10 years now.  Learning Linux is different and challenging.  But check out the documentation. There is good stuff out there. A $40 book can and will make all the difference.  When I went to my local B&N store there was one book for Ubuntu. In the last month or so more have come out.  I counted 9 the last time I was there and there was another one that has been out of stock for a while. So that is like 10 books and more than the other distros.  I say to all newbies like myself. Read the books and use the internet resources.  They help trust me.

I read and played before I made the move and I have had no issues so far.  I am installing things from the terminal from the manager, mounting CDs and doing things I did not think I would be doing. So read on all and make the move.

----------


## El_Quintron

Hi there,

I'm using Ubuntu 7.04 on an iBook G4, and I was just wondering about the trackpad, when I on 6.06 it was completely unresponsive and now on this version it's over-active, I've tried tweaking the settings and it's not really doing much are there drivers or a forum where this has already been addressed? I've searched under 'trackpad' but I'm not finding much.

Any suggestions you guys have would be much appreciated.

----------


## --sinner--

hello there all, i'm as beginner as they come unfortunetly.  i have a copy of ubuntu 7.04, i whacked it into my laptop to try run the live version, only to be left with a black screen when the graphic interface tries to load? now i quickly scanned around the forums last night, found a few hints( how to get into text based interface, and how to edit the xorg) but after that, there seem to be many many approaches, from changing the video device driver from 'ATI' to 'vesa' to adding HoriSync and VertRefresh to the monitor section, unfortunetly these numbers vary dramatically.  i've tried all sorts of different combinations, the best result i can get is when i add the 'vesa' and the horisync 36-52 and vertrefresh rates at 36-60. then when i try switch, i get a quick flash of colour lol, THATS IT!! maybe one of you experianced people would care to help a poor little noob out  :Capital Razz:  

im running a centrino processor, i have a gig of ddr ram, a 128mb ati mobility radeon x700xl

heeeeeeeelp, i want to get away from the bill gates monopoly, and apparently this new version of ubuntu is pretty user friendly, but i need to get the thing to boot first! 

thanks for your time  :Smile:

----------


## KillerKlown

i'm really new, just heard about the book, i've playing with ubuntu for about 3 months...i went to 7.04, (i had 6.06, and 6.10 for a minute)...the spinning cube desktop, i love it!, (then i break it..beryl don't like updates)...but i'm gonna give that a rest till its better, and start to work on getting the TV, the phone, the media player to work,  first... ubuntu is SO CLOSE to turning microsquish into a third world country, it just sick!!.....how ever... if i cant even understand how get the TV to work, (i know i'm an idiot, but bear with me for a second) it will be very hard for ppl who DON'T have time to play around all the time, to make the switch..when i get some of these error messages, i'm like "huh??......oh no...what's that mean?"

but i'm not giving up! i'll just keep my Trojan infested xp on the other  hard-drive, till i get ubuntu  all flawlessed up.

----------


## nepheal

Alrighty... So if you haven't guessed I'm about as new as a young babe to Ubuntu, and as I'm sure you're also going to see / point out is a thread that I haven't seen. true enough, I've had a quick glance and haven't come to see the area that I've needed. Anyway, I'll get to the point then.

As it stands I just installed Ubuntu 7.04 (i think) to my computer, on a 250 GB HDD partitioned previously with win XP home to be 50 GB / 200 GB. I usually use the 50 GB partition for random attempts of going outside what I know, in this instance, Ubuntu. So anyway, I loaded the 50 GB partition with Ubuntu as I belive jfs and the other 200 GB partition as a swap drive. All looked ok to me, but when I loaded up my computer, low and behold I couldn't access my  200 GB partition. Any help towards what's probably a very simple issue? Thanks  :Smile:

----------


## bodhi.zazen

> Alrighty... So if you haven't guessed I'm about as new as a young babe to Ubuntu, and as I'm sure you're also going to see / point out is a thread that I haven't seen. true enough, I've had a quick glance and haven't come to see the area that I've needed. Anyway, I'll get to the point then.
> 
> As it stands I just installed Ubuntu 7.04 (i think) to my computer, on a 250 GB HDD partitioned previously with win XP home to be 50 GB / 200 GB. I usually use the 50 GB partition for random attempts of going outside what I know, in this instance, Ubuntu. So anyway, I loaded the 50 GB partition with Ubuntu as I belive jfs and the other 200 GB partition as a swap drive. All looked ok to me, but when I loaded up my computer, low and behold I couldn't access my  200 GB partition. Any help towards what's probably a very simple issue? Thanks


 :LOL: 

I hope you did not format the 200 Gb as "swap".

Open a terminal and type :

```
sudo fdisk -l
```

Continue this with a new thread on the forums, post the output of the above command ....

----------


## Flump5000

i just installed ubuntu permanently on my pc yesterday so im going to probably need lots of help

----------


## jerrylamos

I've been replying to threads using "New Posts" which gets a lot of forums since beginners appear to post on a variety of forums, in some cases pretty sure my hints have helped.

I started with Dapper Beta (great release!) and have been proceeding thru 6.06 LTS, 6.06.1, 6.10, 7.04 Alpha and Beta and Release, and gradually upgrading to Gutsy.  This is a quad boot system with *******, Edgy, Feisty, and Gutsy partial upgrade.  I like to have a version that works to fall back on!

7.04 gave/gives me lots of experience trying to cope with bugs (!) see my post "Workarounds" on "Installation & Upgrades" which gives me a base for trying to help people.

So if there's an "official" team to join I'd like to; in any case it's a goal to get more users onto Linux.

Cheers, Jerry :Wink:

----------


## sarah kuhr

hey there, I AM ALSO A NEWBY. I HAD SO MUCH TROUBLE WITH WINDOWS OVER THE YEARS THAT I GOT FED UP. I AM JUST NOW LEARNING ABOUT UBUNTU. MY SON, THE COMPUTER GENIUS, SAYS IT IS GOOD TO START WITH. HE USES DEBIAN. I REMEMBER WHEN I WAS STARTING TO LEARN HOW TO USE DOS AND LATER WINDOWS, THAT THERE WERE THINGS WE HAD TO LEARN AND ADJUST OURSELVES TO. I GUESS IT IS THE SAME NOW. ONCE I LEARN WHAT TO DO I WILL FEEL BETTER. UBUNTU IS A LOT MORE STABLE THAN WINDOWS HERE. I AM NOT IN THE USA. I WANT TO ENCOURAGE YOU TO KEEP TRYING. I THINK THAT AS WINDOWS BECOMES MORE AND MORE UNSTABLE ( MY LEGAL COPY OF WINDOWS XP HOME THAT CAME WITH MY THEN NEW COMPUTER THREE YEARS AGO, CRASHED ONCE A MONTH EVEN WITH THE SERVICE PACKAGES. IT ALSO RESTRICTED WHAT I COULD AND COULDN'T DOWNLOAD.) MORE PEOPLE WILL GO OVER TO LINUX IN ONE FORM OR ANOTHER. I HAVE NO TROUBLE WITH UBUNTU. I JUST DON'T KNOW WHAT TO DO ALWAYS. I AM LEARNING AS I GO ALONG. WE HAVE A LINUX CLUB NEARBY THAT MEETS ONCE A MONTH AT AN INTERNET CAFE. I DON'T ALWAYS GO BUT I AM ON THEIR MAILING LIST. MAYBE THERE IS ONE NEAR YOU TOO.   GOOD LUCK AND KEEP LEARNING.

----------


## shaunigo

> I've been replying to threads using "New Posts" which gets a lot of forums since beginners appear to post on a variety of forums, in some cases pretty sure my hints have helped.
> 
> I started with Dapper Beta (great release!) and have been proceeding thru 6.06 LTS, 6.06.1, 6.10, 7.04 Alpha and Beta and Release, and gradually upgrading to Gutsy.  This is a quad boot system with *******, Edgy, Feisty, and Gutsy partial upgrade.  I like to have a version that works to fall back on!
> 
> 7.04 gave/gives me lots of experience trying to cope with bugs (!) see my post "Workarounds" on "Installation & Upgrades" which gives me a base for trying to help people.
> 
> So if there's an "official" team to join I'd like to; in any case it's a goal to get more users onto Linux.
> 
> Cheers, Jerry




I tended to find the information her on the bugs www.lost.eu/4bc4f in the mean time enjoy my list of oven baking history ^^.



Easy-Bake has been making the sweetest memories for over 35 years. Heres a historical look at some of the classic brands milestones:

    * 1963: The Easy-Bake Oven was "born" at Kenner. After its "official" introduction at Toy Fair in February 1964, more than 500,000 units were sold in its first year. The original retail price was approximately $15.99.

    * 1965 - 1967: More than two million units were sold by the mid-60s as "Easy-Bake" became a household word in the United States. Easy-Bake brand snack mixes were also sold, and television advertising expanded to all three networks and 130 local markets. Line extensions during this era included the highly popular Easy-Pop Corn Popper, the Easy-Bake Bubble-Gum set, the Easy-Bake Birthday Cake and Party Set, and the Easy-Bake Mix and Make-A-Gift Set.

    * 1968: The Easy-Bake brand celebrated its fifth birthday and was recognized by Kenner as "the greatest selling girls toy since dolls." Often at the top of the charts, Easy-Bake Ovens total sales topped three million units. The Easy-Bake Oven was available in blue and yellow, and the Easy-Bake Slide-Thru Baking Pans were available for the first time.

    * 1970: Kenner continued to expand the Easy-Bake line in the 1970s with new products and bake sets. The new Super Easy-Bake Oven baked cakes up to twice as big as the original Easy-Bake Oven. The oven included a working 20-minute timer, a temperature control and a warming oven.

    * 1975 - 1979: New Easy-Bake products included a potato chip maker, blender/juicer and taffy machine. With these exciting new products, kids could make an even wider variety of their favorite snacks. Sales of these Easy-Bake toys exceeded half a million units.

    * 1981: The Easy-Bake brand entered the "hi-tech" era as the Easy-Bake Mini-Wave Oven made its debut. The sleek, contemporary orange, white and brown oven used one 100-watt bulb, two slide-thru baking pans, a pan pusher and tasty mixes. New mixes for the 80s included the Easy-Bake Brownie & Cookie Set, the Easy-Bake Cake & Frosting Set, the Easy-Bake Deluxe Baking Set and a Strawberry Shortcake® bake set.

----------


## blisterj

Hi i can say that i am a true newbie to Linux but not to computers as a whole, got a bit sick of the restrictions of 
windows XP  (lisences for this and that )and followed a thread to you tube and was amazed at Ubuntu video beryl vs vista Blew Me Socks of!   This has got to be the future of the OS as we no it today.
im still not sure quite how Linux functions as an OS or some of the key commands used to run it but i played around with slax boot cd and loved it so now Im downloading Ubuntu as we speak sorry to go on a bit but im running a laptop with 256 ddr2  Celeron M 1.40Ghz 40 gig hdd 2 partitions intel mobile graphics can i run berly and Ubuntu with these lowly specs also im cable free running a atheros 5005g wifi card can iget drivers for these
and install to secondary partition i.e E: drive ?
thanks  :Razz:

----------


## dptxp

No, you cannot run Beryl.

Beryl anyway is not stable yet, I do not use with even 512 DDR2. 256 MB is low even for installing Ubuntu.

Partition with GParted Live CD and make a SWAP partition of 2 GB at end of hard disk before trying to install if you do not want to waste time.

Even live CD can give problems, if 64 MB out of 256 is shared video RAM.

And DO NOT try to delete the SWAP partition during install. You shall not be able to install.

----------


## cethink

Dear All, I'm from Indonesia, south east asia archipelago. 2 weeks later the Ubuntu CD's from ship-it arrived, and no more time I've install it in my computer. This is my first experiance with linux. And today is the first day I work with linux along my day. I prepared Finance Report with OpenOffice Calc, and print it use i580 canon driver. Linux is so experts in services all kind of hardware. 

And Ubuntu gives me a new point of view about Operating System, I learn to use apt-get , this is the amazing thing's from Ubuntu  :Wink: 

As newbie I needs more help from all the forum member's, sory if my english worth. Nice to join this forum...

----------


## Old Jimma

Hi Bodhi:

Hey! How are you? You helped me several months ago to make Dapper do a static IP thing. I was very grateful!

I saw you were starting the beginner team. I thought that I must be sort of the quintessential beginner and should join the team... I wondered what I could contribute. Well, in the 1.25 years of being an Ubuntu devote, I've had to reinstall Ubuntu many times, like a beginner, and have had to do many of the tasks a beginner might want to do... alot!!! So, Bodhi... how can I help you??

I've got a list of things that I'd suggest for beginners. Here it is:

1. Buy an external hard drive for making back-ups and use it every two weeks or so. When the time comes, you'd be glad you did this. (Bet on using it!)

2. Besides putting your personal files on the back-up, consider exporting your Thunderbird address list to it, also!

3. Also, export your Firefox bookmarks to the back-up!

4. Here is a list of sofware that beginners will probably want:
THunderbird, amarok, gxine, K3b, xmms. To get these go to applications > add/remove and check the boxes under the sound tab.

5. Beginners will want to play restricted formats. Have a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats and follow directions!

6. add flash to firefox. This is easy, but maybe somebody else should explain how to do this. My way is kinda wierd, but it works.

Bodhi... lemme know how I can help you. You are doing a really good thing!

Best regards,
Phil Smith
Duluth, GA

----------


## TwistesdTexan

Welcome aboard Cethink. It's great to have you as a fellow member.

----------


## cethink

> Welcome aboard Cethink. It's great to have you as a fellow member.


Thank You, nice to join this forum and nice to have Ubuntu as my PC OS...  :Wink:

----------


## clickonlineprem

*Hi All..

My name is Prem...I am from India....I'm an absolute beginner to Linux...Currently I'm using windows...I wanna move from windows to Linux  ...I think ubuntu is the best start for any beginners like me...I wanna know which version of ubuntu shall i start with...

Currently i don't have internet connection  ...But i am planning to get it soon....

I checked that the official ubuntu OS didn't support (Pre-loaded) multimedia files like mp3 & stuff like that....Bcoz i don't have internet connection i can't install the codec pakages from internet....

Then i heard abt ubuntu ultimate edition....which has all preloaded stuff....

I just wanna know shall i install ubuntu untimate edition...or the official ubuntu version of OS...

Thanks one & all.....*. :Razz:   :Very Happy:   :Razz:

----------


## bodhi.zazen

Ubuntu Studio : http://ubuntustudio.com/

----------


## JeremyG

im so new its crazy i downloaded the ubuntu, i guess you could say demo, that allows me to boot either ubuntu or windows however i can't make it work for me the way i would like to being so new i will need lots of help.  the first thing i would like to do is figure out how to make my work space a rotating cube like i saw at a friends home any input let me know . ps is the water effects thing part of beyrl

----------


## Lone14

Hi, everyone! I'm from Mississippi, US and this is my first experience with Linux. I ordered a couple discs from the site, bought a beginner's guide to Ubuntu and loaded it up for the first time last night. 

I'm about to become a college student, and I'm considering something in computer technology as a career, so I figured I'd score brownie points if I had some form of Linux under my belt. 

As of now, I have Ubuntu on a partitioned drive along with XP on a Vaio laptop, which I would like to use mainly for media/gaming. I'm also looking into how to mix electronic music using my laptop, but haven't been able to learn very much quite yet. I love IDM, breakbeat and music of that sort, and it's been an ambition of mine for a while to learn how to make my own music like that. 

I have a very small handle on how to use the BASH shell, but I'm getting the hang of it. I still need help with learning how to use things like WINE, and eye-candy stuff like Beryl, so any help is appreciated! 

I may not know a great deal about Linux as of now, but I know I'm already enjoying the experience. Shells are friggin' cool.

----------


## Mazza558

> im so new its crazy i downloaded the ubuntu, i guess you could say demo, that allows me to boot either ubuntu or windows however i can't make it work for me the way i would like to being so new i will need lots of help.  the first thing i would like to do is figure out how to make my work space a rotating cube like i saw at a friends home any input let me know . ps is the water effects thing part of beyrl


To get the cube working, go to System > Administration > Desktop Effects  - Tick both boxes, then if all is well, hold CTRL + ALT and drag your mouse to view the cube. The water effect is availabe on Beryl but as an extra that you can't get from the CD.

----------


## northicert

I finally got Ubuntu 7.04 running on a live cd.  Had major headache with belkin wireless card at first but now I'm using web.  I've made several postings with good responses. I've read many threads on booting with two operating systems.  The kicker is more than half complain about windows XP problems after they install Ubuntu.  I have 2 hard drives on board and would like to install to the empty drive but don't want to spend forever getting windows to work again.  I have a preinstalled version of windows and no cd to get back to present setup.  Some people prefer GRUB on the linux drive others say put it on the MS drive.  I'd like to have the 2 drives to maintain there own independence.  Thanks...

----------


## Mnew2Linux

Are there any threads in the forum relating to Beryl and how to get the cube firing up?  I have been having trouble...first I downloaded the beryl files for edgy but I'm a feisty user and so I updated that and now I'm good to hook...however, I don't have the well known cube though the selections are selected.  I have the standard 4 workspaces and I was able to switch between them with my middle scroll button on my mouse but now I have nothing.  Also, I have 2 Beryl settings managers in system tools...how can I get rid of them?  Would it be best if I just uninstalled and reinstalled beryl?  Please let the newb know...thanks...

----------


## JerryAtrik

I am impressed how soon the back room boys brought out an Ubuntu version of the latest Firefox
  Jerry

----------


## steeleyuk

> I am impressed how soon the back room boys brought out an Ubuntu version of the latest Firefox
>   Jerry


Me too, was expecting to wait at least a week. Though 2.0.0.4 did fix some security bugs which may have helped things along...

----------


## Colin Lenton

Hello!
i joined this forum minutes ago, having installed ubuntu feisty fawn yesterday. Have got my printer to work and i can play and rip cd tracks but that's about as far as it goes so far. In particular, I have read some info on how to get my usb adsl speedtouch modem to work but it seems way above my abilities. i am not used to typing in commands either. Can anyone direct me to a guide that is as SIMPLE and step by step as possible, please?
I would also love to actually talk to someone in the area where I live (Derby).
Love the thought of using ubuntu and will persevere, but I need to find a way of connecting to the internet.
Can't afford to spend money, really, unless there is a cheap  alternative way of connecting that would work for ubuntu and windows, as my family will want to continue with xp.

Many thanks

Colin Lenton

----------


## Sbarton

Colin have you seen this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=445701
You need to read all posts, but it may prove useful.
regards

----------


## cosbear

> I finally got Ubuntu 7.04 running on a live cd.  Had major headache with belkin wireless card at first but now I'm using web.  I've made several postings with good responses. I've read many threads on booting with two operating systems.  The kicker is more than half complain about windows XP problems after they install Ubuntu.  I have 2 hard drives on board and would like to install to the empty drive but don't want to spend forever getting windows to work again.  I have a preinstalled version of windows and no cd to get back to present setup.  Some people prefer GRUB on the linux drive others say put it on the MS drive.  I'd like to have the 2 drives to maintain there own independence.  Thanks...


Howdy northicert:

I have more than one machine with dual or multiple boots.  I have one machine that I had preinstalled XP on it originally and added a hard drive I installed feisty on writing grub to the original master boot and both have been fine.  I tried the same procedure on another machine and had a problem XP afterwards and then with grub.  Don't think I did anything different.  I can't say I understand what went wrong.  I did a computer for my brother that had a 250 gig hard drive with XP running on it, I booted with the cd, resized The XP partition to 200gig and installed feisty on a new 50gig partition in the leftover space and he has been running it that way without a problem.  I have a computer at work that has XP on 1 hard drive and three other distros of Linux one being feisty all on their own hard drives.  I loaded each drive while the other drives were unhooked so that each one has it's own boot sector on it's own drive and I just enter setup on boot and change the boot order to boot the drive I want.  My home server has Feisty on it with XP running on a virtual machine in Virtual Box which works great and no rebooting I can have both running at the same time and share a directory between the two which is quite useful.  The great thing about running XP in Virtual Box on Feisty is that when I do have to go online with it, it is from within the protective shell of Linux which makes it much more secure.  So there are lots of ways to do multiple boots and each may be useful for the needs of the user.  Because I build computers for others I have had the chance to experiment a lot.  It's great I love feisty and actually find less and less use for ******* as I go along.  But haven't managed to break completely free yet, but soon I hope.  cosbear

----------


## Thaid

is there a way of accessing a ntfs drive that is on the same machine?

----------


## cosbear

> is there a way of accessing a ntfs drive that is on the same machine?


Hey Thaid:

Yes there are several ways.  These are the best ways I've found so far to share partitions.  I try to only go online in Linux (so much more secure). So if I download something for Windows I can simply move it across partitions without having to write it to cd or something. Ntfs-3g is a program available in Synaptic Package Manager under the System/Administration menu.

"The ntfs-3g driver is an open source, GPL licensed, third generation Linux
NTFS driver for 32-bit, little-endian architectures which was implemented
by the Linux-NTFS project. It provides full read-write access to NTFS,
excluding access to encrypted files, writing compressed files, changing
file ownership, access right.", quote from Synaptic.

There is also a freesource program that allows ******* to read and write to ext2&3 partitions.  It is called Ext2 IFS For Windows and is available as a free download at http://www.fs-driver.org/.  I have used it and it seems to work very well.

You can also create a partition using Fat 32 that both OS's can read and write to, which can be quite handy as you can share Download, Mp3, or other directories.  The only problem with fat32 is that there is 4gig file limitation.   cosbear

----------


## bodhi.zazen

For nfs access from Linux use ntfs-config :  http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Ntfs-config

For window access to ext2/3 use : http://www.fs-driver.org/

----------


## Squid_blk

I am just about a month into my first experience with Linux and of course Ubuntu.  Lets answer the questions posed:

1. Evaluate Ubuntu to see if it will fit their needs.
Live CDs are awesome.  Load quickly and connected to my DSL connection faster than it took to load the browser.  Within seconds of getting to the desktop I was on the Internet.  With the OpenOffice which I have been using for about three years now on my former XP system and the host of software that comes with Ubuntu and the repositories, yeah Ubuntu should meet my needs but I had a few reservations.

A) I am dependent on Quicken. I use it for budgeting and managing my accounts and expenses for work.  GnuCash was not for me.  B) I work from home when I am not on the road so I listen to online radio station streams which are WMP dependent.  C) I love my Stiletto and my Sirius Radio online connection.  I console game so not an issue.  Let's continue.

2. Obtain and boot Ubuntu.
20 minute download and five minute burn and you have a live CD.  Not too shabby.  Also I cannot stress this enough...invest in some books.  I have Beginning Ubuntu Linux, Moving to Ubuntu and Ubuntu Hacks.  Although some of the information albeit a few months old is becoming out-dated it is a start and is seriously worth the money.  I counted 1 book at my B&N store in January.  Now there are 10 on the shelves with a few others out of stock.  They can come with CDs and even DVDs with the supported repository programs that require no Internet connection.  How cool is that?  Obtaining...no issues.

3. Install Ubuntu.
Install was less than 45 minutes from formating the hard disk, install and updates.  Instructions are easy and straightforward.

4. Transition into Ubuntu.
I got Wine installed and configured within minutes.  Quicken installed nicely and even put an Icon on the desktop and showed up in the applications menu.  The program works well but not at 100%.  Some of the ctrl features can be sporadic but it works.  No issues.  Sipie with MPlayer streams Sirius better than Sirius's player.  Really easy to install.  VLC player with the connectivity media player plugin on Firefox relieves your WMP woes.  Forums were definitely cool with Sirius and WMP.  Installs were just minutes with no issues.  With my three issues solved within days I can say its up to me to see what else I can get out of Ubuntu.  Getting IEs for Linux is easy.  So far I am set.

5. Become members of the Ubuntu community.
I joined the forums to figure stuff out. And I can say is keep reading.  Linux people have the reputation of being too geeky and too technical. Sorry but this is true. But there are those who can simple it out without dumbing it down.  And that is what has helped me.  I still don't understand the file structure and I am amazed that things work the un-obvious way they do. I have programs in my /usr/bin that the system tells me are not there and I cannot find them when I search for them or see the icon for them. But if I tell BASH to run them the programs work. Huh?  The learning curve is very steep but Linux can make some things easier but it can make allot of things more difficult.  With me being a light user I can see things working out for me.  But Ubuntu and/or the Linux industry, IMHO, have allot more to do to win the masses. But if you want to come, seriously, read the Forums, the posts and support the authors of the publications and books. In October of 2006 I asked a programmer/network friend and dabbler of all thing Linux to recommend a Linux distro and he recommended Ubuntu mostly because of its desktop support. Well A.J. was dead on.  Without the books I could not have done this.  Right now, I am glad I am here.

Suggestions?  Yeah, the SPM is complicated and not straightforward.  When I went to install VLC it came up with many packages. I had no idea if I needed one or all.  And there is no way to be sure.  So instead I did the sudo apt-get install vlc and it found the same packages and said they were all needed and did its thing.  How is a newbie suppose to know?  I don't and that is something I need to learn which is part of the geeky factor of Linux in general.  Allot of trial and error.  Fix that and things will grow.  If I can get my multi-button mouse up and running I will be very happy.  So Ubuntu, thank you.

----------


## bodhi.zazen

> I am just about a month into my first experience with Linux and of course Ubuntu.  Lets answer the questions posed:
> 
> ...


Wow Squid_blk, thank you for your time and feedback.

You raise a good point. GNU/Linux is on the verge of "prime time". Realistically :

1. It does take some time to transition. It is a cliché, but true Linux is not windows and under the hood (behind the GUI) the file system and basic system admin is quite different then windows.

2. Alas I am afraid I agree with you on the need to "dumb it down" to appeal to the masses. I a way this saddens me, but the reality is, the mouse is mightier then the terminal.

3. The good new is, that if one does not need to install programs do sys admin, Ubuntu is coming close. I did a drop in replacement of a windows system for a "computer illiterate" so to speak and it went quite well.

4. I agree that the biggest thing that is needed for GNU/Linux is commercial support if you will. The example you cite with Quicken rings true. I like gnu cash but I also agree it is not *yet* up to par with Quicken or Money. And importing your data ? Forget about it.... 

The basic day-to-day stuff is there (web browsing, e-mail, word processing) but it will take commercial support, ie Quicken Linux Edition, games, etc, to win the masses (who will gladly purchase them as they do now).

On the other hand, if Linux users took a slightly different approach that would help as well.




> Just a comment about Linux being "free". Yes it is true, but are you willing to contribute to the cause?
> 
> By that I only mean to point out that the applications in the open source community are written and maintained by developers.
> 
> If you like this service consider donating 25-50 $ yearly to your favorite developer, application, ubuntu, whatever. This will keep the Linux community going and is certainly a  small investment in return for the service. Think of like contributing to NPR or PBS.


~ bodhi.zazen

----------


## Jolly-Swagman

Well I have just Built my very first LAMP Server out of a recycled P11 334mhz slot 1, bd100 Motherboard, 256MBsdrampc100, atx tower case w/400wattpsu, Samsung40gig hdd, Samsung40xCD/RW, Stealth3 Sav4 32MB PCI Graphic/card. 128 bit Creative sound card, 1.4fhd, and Ubuntu 7.0.4 Server Distro.
Very quick on the install, actually took lest time than it has reading the forum FAQ's and How to's and all the other stuff needed to get it all set up, but I will persist as still learning the Linux way of life, and I must say very impressed..
I will be in here quite frequently reading and if so asking questions from the Knowledgeable sources to be found here.

Now the tweaking begins.

thanks to all involved in making a great Distro 

Regards Jolly Swagman

----------


## cosbear

Welcome Jolly, good on ya mate.  The more the stronger, you will find a lot of support in these forums.  That lamp server setup is amazing.  It's what I'm using as a home and small business server.  I'm still learning it myself, and liking it more all the time.  I'm looking forward down the line here to serving my own websites and email on my own domains.  A new one for me, up until now I have always rented commercial virtual server space.  cosbear

Free Source means freedom, the freedom to choose, the freedom to grow, and the freedom to breath, so exhale deeply....

----------


## xthund3rh3adx

umm.....am i part of this?

----------


## XopherH

count me in.

Installing Ubuntu 7.04 as I type on an old HP p2.

384mb RAM.
40gb IDE HDD.
IDE CDR

and some crazy partitions that I prolly shouldnt have made.

I did what I was told and then got ambitious with what I might think I might need later.. as in a fat32, boot, and usr/local

----------


## Jolly-Swagman

hey thanks for the welcome Cosbear,
As I said very impressed with this server and was looking thru my bits draw and came across another cpl of sticks of RAM 128mb & 64mb so thru them into the box too, now downloading the Kubuntu dexktop as bit lighter than Gnome and the extra RAM will help heaps.
And the apt-get distros from http://au.archives.ubuntu.com are flying compared with other distro updates.

And got myself a Domain name from ireckon domains for $12.00 so will have more reading to do on how to impliment it to the server box it will be  http://www.ultimate-services-technologies.com 

back to the server to check out the desktop,,,


Jolly Swagman

----------


## Squid_blk

I do plan to donate to the cause.  It is absolutely worth sending some cash into the developers.  Ubuntu on a CD does more than a Windows system does.  $195 for the OS and you still need to add an office suite, add a graphics editor, and a host of other programs that are free or mostly pay.

My dumb it down comment is more easy of use.  Because Ubuntu has the desktop capacity and the BASH is actually way cool.  I find myself using both and I figure the terminal will be more of my friend.

I still pose the question on finding files.  Using the media player controller plugin it said to select which program you want to use to open the files.  I have Totem, Mplayer and VLC.  I know they are there but I do not know where they are. I use the Browse and they do not show up.  Any suggestions?

----------


## XopherH

So last night I think I accidentally kicked the computer while it was reformatting and partitioning at 52%, the CD seemed like it was then stuck.  the system wasnt frozen, just lagging severly.

and now the same exact cd won't boot into Ubuntu to even have a chance at starting the install process over.

I f'ed up memory or something didnt I?

edit://
I went and unplugged everything and went back at it.  But this time used a different live cd, Fedora 7 test 4.

so now the question is, what to do with Ubuntu?

----------


## bodhi.zazen

> I do plan to donate to the cause.  It is absolutely worth sending some cash into the developers.  Ubuntu on a CD does more than a Windows system does.  $195 for the OS and you still need to add an office suite, add a graphics editor, and a host of other programs that are free or mostly pay.


 :Smile: 




> My dumb it down comment is more easy of use.  Because Ubuntu has the desktop capacity and the BASH is actually way cool.  I find myself using both and I figure the terminal will be more of my friend.


Take a peek at this :  http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/CommandLineBeginners




> I still pose the question on finding files.  Using the media player controller plugin it said to select which program you want to use to open the files.  I have Totem, Mplayer and VLC.  I know they are there but I do not know where they are. I use the Browse and they do not show up.  Any suggestions?


LOL

Yea it takes a while to get to know the file system.

In a nut-shell you own /home/user_name. You can do anything with that directory you like.

Take a look at this attachment (It is a from a set of lecture notes I use):

----------


## Thaid

cosbear. 
thanks for the pionters but none of them worked.
really doing my friut in. so i maybe cutting my losses for a bit and go back to windows and strip the drives out. then i can format them all for linux.
what a chore.
i hate microsoft!!! money grabbing.....
anyways thanks again.

----------


## Rhyn W

Hey Everyone
I'm just another convert, sadly not the most clued up either. 
Most of my friends who know Pc's were advising me to stay away from Linux. They know what I am capable of when it comes to pc's. LOL. (Not without reason I have a track record.)

Their opinion aside: I wanted to try Linux out. So I got my first free copy of Ubuntu at the freedom toaster nearby my house. Thank You! What an asset! Anyway I soon realised that they are developing this stuff here in Pretoria and one of my friends got me the latest version Feisty Fawn.
Wow I am impressed. But typical me I have broken it already, don't think its the systems fault I have a knack, A born system destroyer... at least I can reinstall and installing is not at all any trouble, in fact its so easy it makes me want to play a little more hee hee. Anyway I have my first mission to install the Game Airattack, I'm still trying & ran into some trouble here. Its from an external source (Google Airattack) there is version for linux.Its an awesome little game if you like flyboys (movie) you'll love Airattack. 

So Three weeks down the line I have a $user.home permissions issue, unresolved and today I learnt that you can open a terminal inside the program from applications. -> Terminal. I must say everyone in here is very helpful; it definitely bodes well if newcomers like me can start working things out with a little help from the Forums. Thank you all Forum Helpers...

I have also signed up to actively discuss Ubuntu with everyone. Its an objective to evangelize this awesome product to everyone, I can get fanatical... and I'm getting fanatical about Ubuntu.

Check my blog my very first blog I dedicated it to Ubuntu Feisty Fawn.
http://rnw-inc.blogspot.com/

This ball is rolling now and I want to be a part of the BOUNCE.
Ubuntu Beyond Borders Boundaries!

----------


## shelzmike

> Wow Squid_blk, thank you for your time and feedback.
> 
> You raise a good point. GNU/Linux is on the verge of "prime time". Realistically :
> 
> 1. It does take some time to transition. It is a cliché, but true Linux is not windows and under the hood (behind the GUI) the file system and basic system admin is quite different then windows.
> 
> 2. Alas I am afraid I agree with you on the need to "dumb it down" to appeal to the masses. I a way this saddens me, but the reality is, the mouse is mightier then the terminal.
> 
> 3. The good new is, that if one does not need to install programs do sys admin, Ubuntu is coming close. I did a drop in replacement of a windows system for a "computer illiterate" so to speak and it went quite well.
> ...


I agree with what you are saying here, but only somewhat. I mean, the reality is that there are many who would just rather stick with M$ and be happy with that, and that is fine. These are the people that Linux is not made for - similar to the analogy that a Ferrari is not really made for a little 90 year old lady to do grocery shopping in. 

However, it is apparent that many of the "younger" generation (age is relative here) are wanting to (and having the ability to) understand more than just Windows. I have two boys, ages 8 and 9 and my 9 year old is really into Linux. In fact, he is teaching me a thing or two. He loves it because it is different, and he actually feels more in control of his system. 

I think that Linux will have and will continue to grow a large following as the years go by. However, in terms of global adoption and commercial support, it may not ever happen. I like it just the way it is and think that if it were to be globally adopted, I would lose interest, as it's "cultural" nature is what makes it great.

----------


## coatit

Super newby (just this week) ubuntu 7.04
I just downloaded wine and ktoons. Can anyone tell me where these things are going and how i actually use them. Spent 2 whole days on this and can't even get one download to work.. thinking this is the wrong applications for me.... 

blinded by windows

----------


## bodhi.zazen

> Super newby (just this week) ubuntu 7.04
> I just downloaded wine and ktoons. Can anyone tell me where these things are going and how i actually use them. Spent 2 whole days on this and can't even get one download to work.. thinking this is the wrong applications for me.... 
> 
> blinded by windows


For information on wine, go here :

http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/HowToWine

as far as ktoons, there are explicit directions on how to build on the web site.

Two comments :

1. wine is not so easy to use (yet). You need to follow a guide and I suggest you start at winehq in the appdb (applications data base).

2. Compiling is not hard, but not easy either.

You need to install at least build essentials, then any other dependencies (Check your version of Qt).

I suggest you start a thread in Absolute Beginner Talk asking for guidance. Be sure to explain what you have done and post error messages (if any).

----------


## SpiritIsReality

http://tomlinux.ca/introduction_to_linux.html

a great place to start.

----------


## samith

hey guyz...  i'm new to here...and i worked several years with windows and honestly windows suckz...  hope i can get on board...   :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Roulette

I'm not totally a beginner considering I started using Mandriva a year ago, then decided it was not for me and started using Ubuntu, but I do have a lot more still to learn which is why I'm here.

I'm Ellie and I'm a Computer Science Student in Scotland (though I'm really faffing around with it a lot and taking time out). Determined to prove to some people a girl can get a Comp Sci degree and do it well  :Wink:  The plan is to have a PHD at the end of it all.

Windows annoys me but I still use it on occassion since my main passion when it comes to computers is web design. XHTML 1.1 mainly. I get paid for the odd job (which normally involves cross-browser compatibility) so I like to keep 'dows around  :Smile:

----------


## samith

> I'm not totally a beginner considering I started using Mandriva a year ago, then decided it was not for me and started using Ubuntu, but I do have a lot more still to learn which is why I'm here.
> 
> I'm Ellie and I'm a Computer Science Student in Scotland (though I'm really faffing around with it a lot and taking time out). Determined to prove to some people a girl can get a Comp Sci degree and do it well  The plan is to have a PHD at the end of it all.
> 
> Windows annoys me but I still use it on occassion since my main passion when it comes to computers is web design. XHTML 1.1 mainly. I get paid for the odd job (which normally involves cross-browser compatibility) so I like to keep 'dows around


Thatz kwl...cuz i start to use linux only 2 weeks now.... still i'm working with windows ...my job u knw... its annoying a lot....   for me i should start from A....  hope u guys will help me ....Thanx :Smile:

----------


## pattylt

Hi,
I consider myself a total newbie even though I have had Libranet (Debian) up and running on an old system for over 2 years. Problem is I can't do a heck of alot on it and get very lost in trying to troubleshoot it. Just installed Fiesty 4 days ago on my main computer (built it myself a year ago!) so it dual boots. All that has gone smooth as silk. Now I start the real learning curve. Dont know if it has been asked but I really appreciate it when someone gives explanations as to why you do something as well as telling me what to do to fix it.  I learn alot more with explanations as to why I should do this rather than just "copy and paste this into terminal". I also understand that I am asking someone to share their time and long explanations use more time, so ... just when possible, it is nice. 
Thanks for being here!
patty

----------


## shelzmike

> I learn alot more with explanations as to why I should do this rather than just "copy and paste this into terminal".


I feel the exact same way. When I first started  I picked up a few manuals on linux and quickly tossed them out(not literally, but I do not really use them). I learn best by doing, but also understanding the why's and how's. However, since I recently started, i still use code and commands that have already been created. I do not copy and paste them though (unless I am in a hurry). Usually what I do is actually copy it,but type each line manually.After repitition and a little logic on  my end, things  are slowly coming together for  me. There are already many things that I can do without even having to look at any code. Now, that being said, this  is all  basic stuff for now, but within a short while I think the learning curve will shorten. Good Luck!

----------


## shelzmike

> Determined to prove to some people a girl can get a Comp Sci degree and do it well  The plan is to have a PHD at the end of it all.


Welcome  Ellie! (Disclaimer, what will follow here may appear to be sexist, but in actuality is a compliment  :Wink:    ) I do not know why, but I always find it fascinating to women in the CS  or any IT field really. It has always (in years past) seemed to be a man's profession and  it is great to see women getting into the field - not only getting into it but excelling as well. (We always have to remember though that it was a woman who lead the pioneering efforts of computer technology - Grace Hopper), so it is it really just a man's role?  :Smile:  




> Windows annoys me but I still use it on occassion since my main passion when it comes to computers is web design. XHTML 1.1 mainly. I get paid for the odd job (which normally involves cross-browser compatibility) so I like to keep 'dows around



Same here. The truth is that for most of us, we will probably have to keep using  windows for quite some time  until Linux is more widely accepted and more programs get developed for it that can compete. The good news is that it is gaining ground faster  and faster each day. Good luck with Ubuntu!

----------


## bodhi.zazen

> Hi,
> I consider myself a total newbie even though I have had Libranet (Debian) up and running on an old system for over 2 years. Problem is I can't do a heck of alot on it and get very lost in trying to troubleshoot it. Just installed Fiesty 4 days ago on my main computer (built it myself a year ago!) so it dual boots. All that has gone smooth as silk. Now I start the real learning curve. Dont know if it has been asked but I really appreciate it when someone gives explanations as to why you do something as well as telling me what to do to fix it.  I learn alot more with explanations as to why I should do this rather than just "copy and paste this into terminal". I also understand that I am asking someone to share their time and long explanations use more time, so ... just when possible, it is nice. 
> Thanks for being here!
> patty


Ask for clarification/explanation and you will almost always get it.

Also, start reading man pages. They will not make sense at first, but after a while they kind of make sense.

man <command>

You can also find man pages on line with google :

http://www.die.net/doc/linux/man/

----------


## virtuososteve

Hey im new to Ubuntu feisty fawn and i was wondering on how to activate the cube effect for it. Also i own a iriver clix, how do u connect it to ubuntu so it can read it?

----------


## atria

The cube effect can be achieved using Compiz or Beryl. Search for them in the forums or community wiki using the search function.

----------


## philipt1969

Well, I have finally gone and done it and feisty is installed on my laptop as a dual boot with xp.

My first step on the way to escaping the clutches of Windows is complete!

Now if I can just get the wireless connection up and running, I will be well away.

Time for a bit of research on the forums.

----------


## vibe666

hi guys, another (almost) absolute beginner here too.  :Smile: 

I've been toying with linux for over 10 years now, doing what most windows users do and dual booting windows with one linux distro or another and bnever really getting anywhere with it at all.

i've finally decided that the only way to do it is to do it properly so, prompted by the death (again) of my windows pc, i have removed windows completely and installed feisty instead so i don't have any easy way out now and consequently i'll just have to find a fix if there's something getting in my way, rather than just giving up and rebooting to windows as i probably would have done before.

anyway, this is me:

name: Chris
age: 30
home: Ireland
job: Windows server support with 10 years of Windows desktop & server experience
likes: computers (obviously), scuba, cars, tv & cinema & food (cooking & eating)

----------


## JerryAtrik

This post is by way of a big thank you to all the members who have answered many questions of mine and have assisted in my duel booting of windows & Ubuntu 6,06 and now a triple booting with Ubuntu 7.04.  you all have the patience of a saint and I thank you .
Cheers

----------


## vishal99

> I just downloaded Ubuntu last week.  I need to get to servers that recongnize only Internet Explorer.  I tried to download wine from their web site but their first instruction is to open a terminal window.  How do I open a terminal window, what is a terminal window.  Also, do you just copy and paste their codes into the "terminal window"?
> chebert http://ubuntuforums.org/images/smilies/confused.gif


Hello,
If you need open a terminal,Just go top left hand corner and click on first icon.and click on assoseries and clcik on terminal,If you need paste code on terminal windows just right click via mouse and click on paste option.

Thanks,
Vishal
vishalgaurav01@gmail.com

----------


## moccachino

Hi Guys (and Gals ^^),

I finally decided to install Ubuntu on my notebook and to stick with it no matter what may trouble me. That's why I'm happy to read this post, because some things do already trouble me  :Wink: ...
Still Ubuntu is awesome and in my opinion the first linux distribution that actually might be interesting and suitable for non linux geeks (no offence ^^) - still I would say, only users who do know a lot about computes in general might be able to make the transfer from windows to ubuntu and I also think that it takes a lot of time to get along with all these new programs...but I although think it's worth the effort...

So I say THANK YOU in advance for all the answers I hopefully get on all the questions that might follow...

cya later

----------


## Billybobplr

ihave one day of linux experience now and have it working  on my laptop. Now i want to install on home computer. I'm using feisty fawn. My computer has a 8800 gts video and when i install drivers i get what i guess is a blue screen and cant boot back to desk top. ive reloaded several times and tried a few different things here in the forums but nothing works. i'd like to move to linux but i read some people saying it won't run a 8800. I play some games and i think wine supports all i play so i think i would be happy with it. Beryl is installed on my laptop and i love it.

----------


## Mawy

Heya Billybobplr, 

I was in the same boat as you a few months ago, and thought I would never get by that error screen. Follow the tutorials on this forum, they will get you up and running in no time  :Smile: 

 I put together a new computer a few months ago with an 8800gts and it has never run Windows  :Smile:  Thanks Ubuntu! I have a heavy addiction to on-line games and though I have used Linux on and off for years, I could never kick that bad booting to Windows habit.

Finally! It's been months, and everything just works. All my games work great through Cedega/Wine and the few problems I have had are usually fun to work through thanks to this great forum.

Cheers guys  :Smile: 

Happy me.
-Mawy

----------


## bodhi.zazen

> ihave one day of linux experience now and have it working  on my laptop. Now i want to install on home computer. I'm using feisty fawn. My computer has a 8800 gts video and when i install drivers i get what i guess is a blue screen and cant boot back to desk top. ive reloaded several times and tried a few different things here in the forums but nothing works. i'd like to move to linux but i read some people saying it won't run a 8800. I play some games and i think wine supports all i play so i think i would be happy with it. Beryl is installed on my laptop and i love it.


You need to install the nvidia driver. Try envy.

----------


## metallicamaster3

or this:

sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx

that worked for a lot of people i know.

----------


## virtuososteve

So what about the iriver clix? I've looked everywhere and i still dont know how to make ubuntu read it. The new one works with linux computers but i dont want to buy that, so if anyone knows how to connect it, that would help a lot. Thanks.

----------


## Logical Dream

Hey peeps, I just found the best place to put my first coup  :Wink: 
After my last attempt to install Linux pased almost 2 years, from today  Im happy user of UBUNTU , looking forward joining comunity and maybe on day I will be in position to help others too. 

Respect 

Big Up From Montenegro !

----------


## chutki

i am having a problem with wireless when i go on command promt type 1spci then i get a response that the command isn't found..need help connecting to the internet i have a linksys wirelessG usb network adaptor 2.4Ghz 802.11g... what do i do... plz help...

----------


## johntkucz

This is a brief list of problems, bugs, and things that plain out just dont work with Fiesty Fawn, Ubuntu, 7.04 on a Gateway laptop, somewhat in the order most to least of a problem.  I am aware this is a collaborative project and am total supporter and believer in FSF, GNU, and the whole Ubuntu ideology.  Ubuntu may not be the most easy to get to work OS, but it has some of the most amazing features.

1.  No sound. period. (alsamixer drivers can't load and then sound is inaudible)
2.  No router drivers for wireless.
3.  No dual-monitor configuration (only clones).
4.  gDesklets crashes and never loads on startup.
5.  Huge difficulty importing contacts and .psf files from MS outlook.
6.  Panel bars icons "move randomly" even when "locked to panel".
7.  Most programs have little or "no" help features.
8.  Software update manager throws errors.
9.  Upon reboot, most panel aliases break their link.

hhmmmm that list is a start.  I know almost all of these -- except for the sound on an mx3701 gateway laptop have been fixed in one way or another -- in other instances.  But other than that the OS works "smoothly" :Smile: .

Count me in on the beginner Team!

----------


## bodhi.zazen

> This is a brief list of problems, bugs, and things that plain out just dont work with Fiesty Fawn, Ubuntu, 7.04 on a Gateway laptop, somewhat in the order most to least of a problem.  I am aware this is a collaborative project and am total supporter and believer in FSF, GNU, and the whole Ubuntu ideology.  Ubuntu may not be the most easy to get to work OS, but it has some of the most amazing features.
> 
> 1.  No sound. period. (alsamixer drivers can't load and then sound is inaudible)
> 2.  No router drivers for wireless.
> 3.  No dual-monitor configuration (only clones).
> 4.  gDesklets crashes and never loads on startup.
> 5.  Huge difficulty importing contacts and .psf files from MS outlook.
> 6.  Panel bars icons "move randomly" even when "locked to panel".
> 7.  Most programs have little or "no" help features.
> ...


Welcome to Ubuntu. Just ask if you need advice  :Wink: 

For your monitors you need to install the proprietary drivers.

----------


## Monggue

Hi All,

Been reading this thread and a few related links about Linux. Haven't try linux yet but from this forum Linux sound so interesting. Been using Windows all this while and my experince with comand line decades ago with MS-DOS!!Already downloaded the Ubuntu .iso and will try to install Ubuntu tomorrow.
Keeping my fingers cross!!

----------


## givupnliv

What am I suppose to do with this? 
E: Type 'ftp://ftp.videolan.org/pub/videolan/ubuntu' is not known on line 34 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
E: The list of sources could not be read.
Go to the repository dialog to correct the problem.

I can not understand all this business with installing repositories. I have spent six days trying to get my fairly new Canon PIXMA MP160 to work on this godawful os and it still won't work.I have the driver cd. I downloaded it and it sits on the desktop, but the os or whatever little fuzzy name(gnome, cups) does not even list my printer. CUPS won't accept the username and password that I use to startup with. I have read posts in forums all over google and yahoo search. 

WHY DOES A NEW OPERATING SYSTEM REQUIRE SO MUCH EFFORT JUST TO LOAD DRIVERS?????? WHY IS LOADING AIM A VIRTUAL NIGHTMARE? WHAT IS THE REAL AGENDA WITH THE DEVELOPERS OF THIS OS? I WANTED TO DO SOMETHING DIFFERENT(AND HOPEFULLY BETTER) THAN WINDOWS, BUT COMPARED TO DAPPER DRAKE OR DAFFY DUCK, WINDOWS XP IS ABSOLUTELY PERFECT.

I should be able to insert a driver cd or any other modern software program into the cd drive and follow prompts, maybe restart and bingo, I'm in business, like say........oh.....Windows???? Time to move UP to Vista.

WTF?!!!

----------


## oneups

Hi everyone. I'm really happy to see this thread. I'm quite new to linux myself, and installed a copy of Ubuntu a few months back. I havent used it as much as I hoped since the learning curve is a bit steeper than I expected. That said, I still havent gave up on Linux, particularly Ubuntu and want to continue learning how to use the OS.

I understand there is a newer version of Ubuntu out there so I'd like to update but before I do I have a few questions.

Originally I wanted to try Ubuntu because it has a great community willing to help each other, and because I really wanted to give XGL/Beryl a try. (eye candy is always welcomed). A confusing problem I had with Ubuntu is that often certain tutorials for installing drivers, or programs were only for either dapper, or edgy, or not supported for ubuntu 64 versions. So my question is, what would be the best version of Ubuntu to have, if all i want is support for various programs/drivers, and if id like to run xgl?

I also had a couple of problems with the video (I have a NVIDIA 7800, installed TSEliots repositories, but every time i shutdown or restart my computer I have to reset the resolution to 1600X1200, despite that it supposedly saved the configuration.

Its also a bummer that my creative XFI is not supported, but i hear that support is right around the corner. 

Look forward to coming back, and giving Ubuntu another shot

----------


## Madvil

I love this idea. 

I am such a newbie at this but I soooo wanna get involved  :Smile:

----------


## 6Realms

Need to send you a, "BIG" THANK YOU!!!;  For sharing the, very needed information on, Ubuntu.  I haven't read it all yet but I took the time to print a copy for myself and a friend.  I'm praying this will eaz the workout I get from the published, Ubuntu, ["Learn How"] book I bought.  Thanks again, 6Realms   :Wave:

----------


## view_say

Good luck!!!!

----------


## styphon

Saviors of the newbies. I thank thee.

----------


## Hayl

Hey,
I just cut microshafts chain and how glorious it it is.  I installed Ubuntu (Feisty) w/Beryl and I love it.  
I was worried about installation at first but the forums here enabeled me to install, and how to work through specifil problems, (ATI was a pain 0_o ) neways awesome job here guys with forums and it all, and to all who have contributed to this amazing Open Source OS, THank you!

----------


## oldtreeclimber

Thank You  Very Much for all the hard work.

 Got fiesty and after a few bumps am getting the hang of cli and loving it. 

I encourage all new users to stick with it

 :Smile: The world as it should be eh?

----------


## upthelum

> Great, thats me, a New Beginner! 5 days in so far, lots of things running, lots not running. I would like to contribute to a 'Getting Started' Manual with lots of how do's. E.g.
> 
> How do I load a Shuttle iPod? 
> How do I watch the BBC News stream?
> How do I 'Skype' ?
> 
> AND... all to be done without a command line! (Yes, I know you Linux/Unix command line folks are very clever but you can't keep Ubuntu to just yourselves you know. It's too good for a niche market! Let the grey hairs have it too! We are a growing market!)
> 
> Kind Regards
> Bob


Ubuntu is for everyone. Ubuntu means humanity to others so it goes without saying this is a great learning community where people can come together with a common goal from all corners of the globe. 
Great idea...

----------


## Misbah

Hello everyone

Im most definitely new to ubuntu, and linux in general. This is my first ever install of a linux system on my box ever. I consider myself hardware proficient and software deficient..only because I've been clinging to Windows since 3.0.

I picked ubuntu after hours of indecision and research on the distro website, forums like this, and all sorts of other websites. I chose it for its ease of use, simplicity, stability, and continued future support. I wanted something GNOME based even though I prob shouldnt have been worryong about that, and I wanted something for my home desktop.

I got all that I expected except for ease of installation. Im typing this on ubuntu after 36 hours of install troubles. I was doing this with a XP Pro on a seperate HD,  trying to set up dual boot. That took forever to get right with my raptors. GRUB problems, all sorts of crap. Then the great NVIDIA driver install of the 100.14.11 drivers. That was absolutely rediculous. I don't care how much support for ubuntu there is, it is NOT easy for a first time user like me to collect that sort of information and fix the problem. It took about 4 reinstalls. I had to use not the regular nvidia drivers, but the differently packaged one i found on the forums actually, and after that I had to deal with the APC mismatch problem, and then I couldnt get my widescreen resolution to stick after reboots, until i found an obscure thread which helped me edit the Xorg.conf file. After all that everything works. Couldve been a cleaner install if you ask me, as a newb to linux. Now I'm really hesitent to find the linux drivers for my other components and install them, or any other programs for that matter. However, it IS smooth, snappy, clean, customizable, and i feel more in touch with the OS and liked what I experienced with the short torture lesson in command line input I had when I was sorting out the nvidia mess. I am lookin forward to learning this thing inside out, I dont like what I dont understand. But anyways, thats my experience, and other people please share if you had horrible problems with the 100.14.11 drivers. thanks.

----------


## bodhi.zazen

> Hello everyone
> 
> Im most definitely new to ubuntu, and linux in general. This is my first ever install of a linux system on my box ever. I consider myself hardware proficient and software deficient..only because I've been clinging to Windows since 3.0.
> 
> I picked ubuntu after hours of indecision and research on the distro website, forums like this, and all sorts of other websites. I chose it for its ease of use, simplicity, stability, and continued future support. I wanted something GNOME based even though I prob shouldnt have been worryong about that, and I wanted something for my home desktop.
> 
> I got all that I expected except for ease of installation. Im typing this on ubuntu after 36 hours of install troubles. I was doing this with a XP Pro on a seperate HD,  trying to set up dual boot. That took forever to get right with my raptors. GRUB problems, all sorts of crap. Then the great NVIDIA driver install of the 100.14.11 drivers. That was absolutely rediculous. I don't care how much support for ubuntu there is, it is NOT easy for a first time user like me to collect that sort of information and fix the problem. It took about 4 reinstalls. I had to use not the regular nvidia drivers, but the differently packaged one i found on the forums actually, and after that I had to deal with the APC mismatch problem, and then I couldnt get my widescreen resolution to stick after reboots, until i found an obscure thread which helped me edit the Xorg.conf file. After all that everything works. Couldve been a cleaner install if you ask me, as a newb to linux. Now I'm really hesitent to find the linux drivers for my other components and install them, or any other programs for that matter. However, it IS smooth, snappy, clean, customizable, and i feel more in touch with the OS and liked what I experienced with the short torture lesson in command line input I had when I was sorting out the nvidia mess. I am lookin forward to learning this thing inside out, I dont like what I dont understand. But anyways, thats my experience, and other people please share if you had horrible problems with the 100.14.11 drivers. thanks.


 :LOL: 

I recall those feelings ...

Yea a new OS is harsh, but it gets easier. Just let us know if we can help further, feel free to start a thread if needed ...

----------


## plumgoofy

I just loaded ubuntu  feisty fawn 2 days ago before that i did not know anything about ubuntu i  was given an old pc and wanted to try a new operating system. been a windows user my whole computer life. spent the last day trying to see what i can and cant do so far i like what im seeing.     just wanted to tell everyone a little about myself and say howdy ill try not to ask to many questons that are already answered here. thanks for the future help

----------


## suebear

Greetings everyone,

I stumbled my way onto this forum this AM after searching the Internet the wee hours for hours and hours for Linux and Ubuntu. I've just recently (as of this AM) downloaded the most recent version of Ubuntu LiveCD and now in the process building my system safely so it can be run. There are a few quick changes on it that need to be done however I don't see too much of an issue at this moment in time. 

At any rate, a little about me. My name is Sue and I'm just pleased to be here with all of you. I've been fussing in the computer industry for many moons. I have been working with computers since the TRS-80s or as some used to call them Trash-80s. LOL! Of course, they weren't the greatest pieces of equipment but at the time they were all we had. Anyway. I'm  familiar with M$ operating systems and the dinosaur CPUs (286s, 386, etc) As a matter of fact, the idea of having a custom system is what really gives me a charge on liking the idea of having open source software. Build it with minimal money and make it the way I want it. 

I'm on hiatus from my IT career and in college full time for my MBA in IT, my under grad was in Management Information Systems. In the process of doing my undergraduate degree, I started a web development consulting business. I work with small business owners and have been paying close attention to what the needs are of businesses in general. In doing that it has helped me build my own plan of action. 

I testing open source software with the business and determine if it will be "worth" using for future needs either my own or a client's. Something which has helped me tremendously with a learning curve and I've grown very accustomed to having software that you can use and make your own which is another thing that has turned me towards Ubuntu. *breathe* Yes, I can talk a lot at times when it comes to computers and business. On a good note, I do have a funny sense of humor in between my remarks at times. LOL! 

Anyway. I'd like to get involved with this if I can help some how. I'll add more as I can come up with things. I do have a question. I have an IT blog. Does Ubuntu have a blog that can be linked? 

Regards,
Sue

----------


## csmyth

Hi all,

   I am new to Ubuntu and almost new to Linux. I've used Linspire for the past few years but I'm still a Linux newbie when it comes to the nuts and bolts of the system. I'm slowly working on learning Linux and a beginner's forum like this is perfect for slow learners like me.

   I installed Ubuntu 7.04 as a dual boot on my new Dell Dell Dimension desktop. It came loaded with Windows Vista. I'm very impressed with Ubuntu - it seems to be a very mature and easy to use operating system.

   This post is just to give all of the "team" a big thank you for the time and effort you put in to helping newbies such as myself.

Chris :Smile:

----------


## Klumzy

WOW!  Thanks for starting this beginner thread.  I qualify.  Bigtime.  I have wanted to learn to use Linux for quite some time, and on my son's recommendation, Ubuntu fills the bill for me.  Friendly system, friendly forums ... can't go wrong!

I have just joined you here and I guess I'm very self-conscious about asking stoooopit questions.  I am configuring two identical Dell PCs with 7.04.  So far so good,    :Smile:   but because these Dells don't have built-in sound, I'm looking for ideas on cheap sound cards that Ubuntu likes.  One of my two is currently running a soundblaster MP3+ for USB and it runs great...but I only have one.  If I can find an internal card I can get two of, I'll set these Dimension XPSs up identically.  Cheers!  And thanks again to a team who really cares about us newbz.

K

----------


## threethirty

My LUG has a video series on how to get Ubuntu running at rlugubuntuhelp.blogspot.com it goes from how to download the ISO to  installing software using Synaptic.  There is a mailing list tread where you can request other videos. I only mention this because I remember how hard it was starting out.  Some of this stuff you really need to see done once before you can do it.

----------


## umbrellaco

Hello, I too want to say thank you for starting this thread I have not found anything so geared toward the beginner until this.  I do have some questions so please excuse me if I have missed somewhere they have already been covered. All the so called help and tutorials, and how-to's seem to be written for people who already know what they are doing. Is there anyone who knows how to or where to find some sort of translation. I know that I can learn quickly if I can just get the hang of the very basic things but those are the ONLY things I cannot find help on. phrases such as "cd this to your desktop" and all of this craziness. I got Ubuntu for one reason and that is that I am very anti monopoly and not so much because I like to tinker with computer. I do like to a little but I need somewhere to start. So here is what I did. I downloaded ubuntu burned the iso to a cd restarted my pc booted from cd, installed ubuntu and ubuntu has not changed since its initial install because I cant figure anything out. I cant install programs drivers or anything else. another big prob. in GRUB windows xp pro appears but does not boot... just says starting up... It says root  (hd0,0) and I tried every possible alteration to that line and it doesnt boot I need help but I need spoonfed how do I find the actual fix to the windows boot prob. how do I get realplayer, yahoo msngr, my HP printer and my Logitech rumblepad2 ps2 video game controller to work on ubuntu. Thank you in advance to anyone who can help me.

----------


## bodhi.zazen

All good questions umbrellaco

BUT, this is not a support thread, so I advise posting your questions in Absolute Beginner Talk, I's sure you will get a rapid response ....

----------


## skipknyc

> All good questions umbrellaco
> 
> BUT, this is not a support thread, so I advise posting your questions in Absolute Beginner Talk, I's sure you will get a rapid response ....


I hope this finds you well.

Bought a new Dell laptop with Ubuntu Fiesty pre-installed about two weeks ago and, Linux noob that I am, I've only had to re-install it once, so far.

I love it here.

I'm off to Absolute Beginners Talk.

A thousand thanks for thinking of absolute beginners, like me,

----------


## Bogcat

This is my first day with Ubuntu.  I've never run Linux before, so I have a lot to learn.  I'm really glad this section of the forum exists!

So... Hi everyone!  It's good to know I'm not alone in this windows-free world.

----------


## MenZa

> This is my first day with Ubuntu.  I've never run Linux before, so I have a lot to learn.  I'm really glad this section of the forum exists!
> 
> So... Hi everyone!  It's good to know I'm not alone in this windows-free world.


Welcome to the wonderful world of freedom!  :Smile:

----------


## bwtranch

Sounds Good. Count me in.

----------


## LudovicusRex

Hello, 

 I am a very beginner in computers and I am trying to install Ubuntu on my new dell Vostro  laptop. I am having problems even when I use the information I gathered on your very documented forum threads and I keep asking questions BUT nobody seams to answer. 

 I would like to know if I am not asking the good questions or not to with the right words. 
If there is a "code to follow" or some rules to respect to have my questions answered, please let me know. 

 I really want to use Ubuntu on my new laptop, because on my previous one it worked very well and I was very satisfied with it. 

 Thank you for your answer.

----------


## kteagan84

Hi Everyone,

I'm a new Ubuntu user, and so far I love it! The only other previous experience I've had with Linux was Fedora Core on an older PC, which I enjoyed. During this time I grew an appreciation for the simplicity of the GNOME desktop  :Smile: .  I just set up Ubuntu 7.04 on an older Dell Dimension 2300 because Windows XP was getting sluggish. Ubuntu Feisty Fawn is much faster and seems more reliable so far. 

This forum has been a great help for me as I've customized my system. It is much more friendly than other Linux forums I've found...

Well, just wanted to introduce myself, and as I get more accustomed to Ubuntu, hopefully I can contribute more to these forums.

----------


## irish_flu

> Hello, 
> 
>  I am a very beginner in computers and I am trying to install Ubuntu on my new dell Vostro  laptop. I am having problems even when I use the information I gathered on your very documented forum threads and I keep asking questions BUT nobody seams to answer. 
> 
>  I would like to know if I am not asking the good questions or not to with the right words. 
> If there is a "code to follow" or some rules to respect to have my questions answered, please let me know. 
> 
>  I really want to use Ubuntu on my new laptop, because on my previous one it worked very well and I was very satisfied with it. 
> 
>  Thank you for your answer.


Hey buddy, there's a new "Dell" subforum here, you might try posting in there and see if you get better responses.

----------


## jayaramk

thxxx for creating this community... i am a mewbie in learning linux and i feel that this ciommunity will help me a lot...

----------


## punkrokk

where would I go if I wanted to help?

----------


## bodhi.zazen

> where would I go if I wanted to help?


You have come to the right place

either search the forums with the search function of start a new thread in ABT

----------


## donkolion

Just joined the forum after installing the fawn, how do I get more colors for my display, I do not seem to have anything but three or four desktop themes.

----------


## bodhi.zazen

> Just joined the forum after installing the fawn, how do I get more colors for my display, I do not seem to have anything but three or four desktop themes.


http://www.gnome-look.org/

----------


## donkolion

thanks for the quick response Bodhi.

----------


## rharriso

I've been using ubuntu for the last year, just recently started using the forum, and I have to say, I'm really impressed by the support system that the Ubuntu community has. I've tried using other Distros such as SUSE and Fedora but I found getting information rather difficult. I hope that I can help out others in the community.

----------


## loza

Hi all

I used to be into linux in 1993 but then I got distracted by lots of ******* and network implementations.

I just started using Ubuntu this month and I think its just fantastic! I love the Ubuntu message and ethos, it really fits into my way of thinking. 

I loaded Ubuntu onto a toshiba satellite pro (nothing flashy) and its running just fine. I'm amazed at the new developments and evolution since the last time I touched linux.

I've ran up a few of the distros around but I think I've settled for Ubuntu - it just 'feels' right to me to do my everyday 'stuff'.

Anyway this site looks cool, I'm hoping to get involved somehow if my workload allows and I catch up on the curve. I'm very happy to be back in linuxland, penguin computing!

I wish Ubuntu every success...

loza

----------


## sythen

i just started using Ubuntu about 2 weeks ago. and after 10 years of using windows. he he i don't need it anymore. nice. clean. and very well made. solid and a rock. easy to install. quick to boot.

----------


## jpsimm

Hi Team,

Back in the days of the Commodores (not the band) I studied and learned Basic and had lots of fun learning.  Now, years and lot's of changes in computers since, here I am wanting to learn more.  But not with MS or Apple.  They are too restrictive, problematic and require too much attention in other areas.  They do not promise much "intellectual adventure" and associations in those other OS's are not "fun" like here in the Linux community.   There have been times in the past where I've had to call some guy in India to say, "I'm only changing the hard drive in my computer" and "get permission" as it seemed before I could re-install.   It's easy not to like that sort of thing.

So here I am.  There are lots of flavors but I like the philosophy put forth by Ubuntu.  I want to make a clean break from XP.  Sure right now my sound doesn't work yet and I don't seem to have as much control with my printer and scanner as I would like and playing videos?  Well, I trust all will be sorted out and that's the reason I take the trouble to write this intro.  I really appreciate the idea of a group of you banding to help out.  

Right now I sort of like Xubuntu 6.04 64 but am thinking that it might be smart for a newbie to stick with the "brown" until more is learned.  I don't know for sure.  I have a CD with Ubuntu 6.10 64.  Maybe I should change to that before I get too involved. 

My 'puter is an AMD 64 with 1 Gig RAM and a 3-D video which works well at least I can play those games like Neverball and the effects seem right.

Thanks again and be patient with me.  I feel like a kid again with this.

JPS

----------


## Dark Star

Been using Linux since I was 14'th .. Have  a year + experience with Ubuntu  :Smile:  WIll contribute as much as I can / :Smile:

----------


## cosbear

> Hi Team,
> 
> Back in the days of the Commodores (not the band) I studied and learned Basic and had lots of fun learning.  Now, years and lot's of changes in computers since, here I am wanting to learn more.  But not with MS or Apple.  They are too restrictive, problematic and require too much attention in other areas.  They do not promise much "intellectual adventure" and associations in those other OS's are not "fun" like here in the Linux community.   There have been times in the past where I've had to call some guy in India to say, "I'm only changing the hard drive in my computer" and "get permission" as it seemed before I could re-install.   It's easy not to like that sort of thing.
> 
> So here I am.  There are lots of flavors but I like the philosophy put forth by Ubuntu.  I want to make a clean break from XP.  Sure right now my sound doesn't work yet and I don't seem to have as much control with my printer and scanner as I would like and playing videos?  Well, I trust all will be sorted out and that's the reason I take the trouble to write this intro.  I really appreciate the idea of a group of you banding to help out.  
> 
> Right now I sort of like Xubuntu 6.04 64 but am thinking that it might be smart for a newbie to stick with the "brown" until more is learned.  I don't know for sure.  I have a CD with Ubuntu 6.10 64.  Maybe I should change to that before I get too involved. 
> 
> My 'puter is an AMD 64 with 1 Gig RAM and a 3-D video which works well at least I can play those games like Neverball and the effects seem right.
> ...


Welcome jpsimm:

I too remember what they called Pet Basic.  Back then the Commodore company was started and owned by a member of the Pet Milk Family.  I learned some basic on my C64 and later a C128.  When the Amiga came out I was in love.  I bought the first A500 as soon as it hit the shelves at the local Amiga store.  I was a member of Commodore and Amiga groups for years.  Back then we networked through locally run bulletin board services (BBS's) which you connected to over phone lines.  I still remember struggling to pay my ATT long distance bills.  No one but college geeks had even heard of the internet let alone had access.  Groups communicated by connecting to the BBS;s.  I'll never forget how I wracked my brain trying to figure out how to customize Amiga startup scripts.  There were no schools, or even books yet; there were user groups.  I started a local user group which met Saturday mornings at the Community College.  I was working for a cable access company funded by the local public High Schools and talked them into buying an Amiga 1000 to generate an animated crawl with local time, news and weather info.  Amiga was the only personal computer back then that could create digital video and animation which could run at the Broadcast standard of 60 frames a second.  Hardly anyone but old Amigaheads remember this stuff anymore.  Guess I'm dating both of us.  I'll never forget when Washington University opened the Commodore and Amiga archives online, which later became the largest archive of free software in the world; and still was until just a few years back.  It had mirror sites in countries all over the world.  Probably still does.

Amiga video and animation started my business for me.  When the Amiga 2000 came out and a company called Newtek, I believe, came out with the Video Toaster; I started building customized video and animation workstations and editing suites.  I could offer companies that created video in house an editing suite for 8 to 10 thousand dollars including everything, that beat the pants off of dedicated workstations that started at over $100,000.  All of a sudden I was averaging over a $100 an hour in the Denver area and had to hire employees to keep up with the demand.  We used multiple Amiga workstations and networked them together with Sun Unix boxes.  Later we used Silicon Graphics boxes for rendering the video because they were so much faster and a friend of mine at SG in Denver gave me an excellent price on them.  I opened one of the first private local ISPs in Colorado back then.  What a headache.  Oh well, I hadn't meant to run on like this but just hearing the Commodore name sent me reeling back through time and space.  I have a tendency to be verbose anyway.  Technical writers should know better.

Welcome to the Ubuntu forums and to the wonderful world of free source computing.  It does remind me of the old days in some ways.  It is community driven for the most part.  If Linux groups would put aside their differences and all pull together the way the Commodore and Amiga communities did we could change the world in many ways.  I would suggest moving up to Ubuntu 7.04 myself.  It is more hardware friendly out of the box.  Feel free to pivate message me or send an email if you need a little personal help.  Great to hear from someone who's heard of Commodore. Later... cosbear

----------


## Dark Star

> Hi all
> 
> I used to be into linux in 1993 but then I got distracted by lots of ******* and network implementations.
> 
> I just started using Ubuntu this month and I think its just fantastic! I love the Ubuntu message and ethos, it really fits into my way of thinking. 
> 
> I loaded Ubuntu onto a toshiba satellite pro (nothing flashy) and its running just fine. I'm amazed at the new developments and evolution since the last time I touched linux.
> 
> I've ran up a few of the distros around but I think I've settled for Ubuntu - it just 'feels' right to me to do my everyday 'stuff'.
> ...


1993 :Surprised:   :Popcorn:  Welcome .. Hope to see ya around  :Guitar:

----------


## cosbear

> Hi all
> 
> I used to be into linux in 1993 but then I got distracted by lots of ******* and network implementations.
> 
> I just started using Ubuntu this month and I think its just fantastic! I love the Ubuntu message and ethos, it really fits into my way of thinking. 
> 
> I loaded Ubuntu onto a toshiba satellite pro (nothing flashy) and its running just fine. I'm amazed at the new developments and evolution since the last time I touched linux.
> 
> I've ran up a few of the distros around but I think I've settled for Ubuntu - it just 'feels' right to me to do my everyday 'stuff'.
> ...


Howdy Ioza:

Welcome to the community of Ubuntu.  This forum is a great resource with lots of nice folks who are willing to help.  Y'all come back dyahear.  Later... cosbear

----------


## cosbear

> i just started using Ubuntu about 2 weeks ago. and after 10 years of using windows. he he i don't need it anymore. nice. clean. and very well made. solid and a rock. easy to install. quick to boot.


Howdy sythen:

Welcome to the community.  Your right, Ubuntu is solid.  I use a lot of distro's in my business to meet customers needs but my Ubuntu feisty server is the backbone of my computing world.  I know what you mean about *******, I would have tried anything to escape.  I install it on customers computers, mostly running on virtual machines on top of Ubuntu.  I refuse to support it; however, unless they promise to never use it to go online and use Linux for that instead.  I'm tired of breaking my brains chasing worms and varments.  Have fun.  Later...cosbear

----------


## Boaslad

As a full-on noob, I fully appreciate the idea a "Beginner Team". Transitioning from Windows is TOUGH. The farther out I get the deeper the water seems to be. It's nice to know there is a "floatation" device available. Your efforts are not unappreciated.

----------


## SpiritIsReality

howdy

free linux books online
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=484846
for us beginners

trails

----------


## fuzzylogic

I'm having extreme difficulty to load ubuntu because I'm not to sharp on computers. I downloaded ubuntu 6.10 to a folder and this is what happens when I tried to open it, "windows cannot open this file: Ubuntu 6.10-desktop-i386.iso". So my question is what am I supposed to do next? I like to load on my secondary Win Me HD.

----------


## n3u

> fuzzylogic: I'm having extreme difficulty to load ...


what do u want with click the source of ubuntu.iso,
if u want to install it , u must burning the source to CD,,,,
then boot ur PC ....

----------


## abhilash82

It is an image file that you are trying to open through Windows. So you need to burn it to a CD using Nero or any other image writing software to a CD and have to reboot with that CD. You can go through the below link to help you in you installation. 

Since you are new to Linux and Ubuntu I would recommed you to downlad the Ubuntu Feisty Faawn 7.04 iso file to start with Linux. You can also order a CD through Ubuntu's website.

https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GraphicalInstall
https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/...e/C/index.html

----------


## carmel dukas

ok. so after years of trying to deal with linux os finelly i have one on my very nice new laptop.
i tried to install linux os few times before and everytime it didnt work out and screw my windows os.
now i have studied a lot about windows systems (mcse) and i feel like it is the best time to deal with the linux after i heard for so many times that it is much more simple then microsoft and much more proffesional as you would like it to be.
i am coming from a background of programming in the old computer languages, hardware knowledge, windows knowledge. 
hope of aa dream to have an easier environment and less capitalist...
this looks likr the best place to start with!
my problems for now are - that i don't know how to do all of the advanced settings.
i feel like a complete stupid because i have no sound and i dont know how to fix it.
i lost the panels and i dont know how to create a new one.
i don't know what to do... where to go how to handle ahhh!
once again i have installed the linux and it deleted my win xp pro version and i am so tired of installing windows so i decided to keep only ubuntu on my system.
whats up with this terminal??? 
i would like to know how the system exactlly work and would like to support and bring many new users to this environment.
people are trust me when i speak about computers they belive i am a proffesional.
i may know some about windows but have no clue about linux.
i am coming  from israel  by the way
and glad to begin to be a part of

----------


## SpiritIsReality

howdy

as good a site map as anywhere
https://help.ubuntu.com/community/

important links here
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=232059

free books here
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...ght=free+books

trails

----------


## papermoon

cool thanks!

----------


## cosbear

> ok. so after years of trying to deal with linux os finelly i have one on my very nice new laptop.
> i tried to install linux os few times before and everytime it didnt work out and screw my windows os.
> now i have studied a lot about windows systems (mcse) and i feel like it is the best time to deal with the linux after i heard for so many times that it is much more simple then microsoft and much more proffesional as you would like it to be.
> i am coming from a background of programming in the old computer languages, hardware knowledge, windows knowledge. 
> hope of aa dream to have an easier environment and less capitalist...
> this looks likr the best place to start with!
> my problems for now are - that i don't know how to do all of the advanced settings.
> i feel like a complete stupid because i have no sound and i dont know how to fix it.
> i lost the panels and i dont know how to create a new one.
> ...


Hello Carmel:

Welcome to Linux and this forum. I know exactly what you mean.  I  started out  on  Amiga  computers  and the  Amiga  Operating  System and then the company that made them went bankrupt. I had a business built on custom built Amiga's and went from a prosperous entrepreneur  to  another  guy  with  a  barely  functioning  business.  So  I  started  using the  Windows  Operating  System  and  went  from  expert  to beginner overnight. Then in the last year or two I decided I was sick and tired of everything about Windows and wanted to change to Linux. So once again I was nearly a beginner. 

There are a lot of smart people on this forum who are more than willing to help you out.  If you want help though you need to give us some information. What opperating system and which version are you using. What kind of laptop do you have, what is the processor your using, how much ram is installed and what size hard drive do you have? You will also get more help if you are very specific about your questions. You will see that this forum is broken into a lot of categories, which are specific to the questions being asked and the answers that are available. You can look through the forum or search it and probably find people have already asked the same questions you have and there are already answers on here. Also there is online documentation available here with lots of information: https://help.ubuntu.com/

So once again welcome and I know the water seems deep but in a few weeks or months you will be amazed how far you have come. Remember no matter how different operating systems look or seem at first, they have a lot more things in common than differences. Most of what you know already about Windows will still apply in many ways to what you learn about Ubuntu. Looking forward to seeing you on the forum. In a few months I may be asking you questions, because no matter how much you know there is always much more to learn. Later... cosbear

----------


## DarinB

Thanks i really like this project.

BTW what are the beans about???

----------


## DarinB

I guess i really am a beginner i jsut found the rules of the forum 
thanks every one

----------


## Sean14

im new to this whole linux thing,and i need some help,i dont know what to do when i download a Bin. file unto my computer,what should i do? :Confused:

----------


## SpiritIsReality

howdy

these links here lead to good advice
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=500020
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=232059
from the sticky threads on this page
http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=73

trails

----------


## Onelostpuppy

An introduction PDF with ubuntu would be cool. Also an explantion of how to use the command line. Lastly a more rounded program, for example sound preinstalled.

----------


## zyun580

Good ideas, I'm a new here, I need such a team
 :Smile:

----------


## nikoPSK

I have a question,

 I am using xubuntu 7.04 fiesty fawn and I am trying to install on my Dell latitude laptop 
with 128 megs of ram and a p2 processor I am using the alternative install cd and It asks what language, then my country, then it determines keyboard layout then it finds all my internals but then I get a screen where I can type stuff. I don not know what to type I know something about me having to download from a server I have internet connection. But plz walk me through the installation or give me a link to a site that will. :Smile:

----------


## spur

> I have a question,
> 
>  I am using xubuntu 7.04 fiesty fawn and I am trying to install on my Dell latitude laptop 
> with 128 megs of ram and a p2 processor I am using the alternative install cd and It asks what language, then my country, then it determines keyboard layout then it finds all my internals but then I get a screen where I can type stuff. I don not know what to type I know something about me having to download from a server I have internet connection. But plz walk me through the installation or give me a link to a site that will.


You should ask this as a normal thread in the beginners forum.
 If your laptop is connected to the internet it should auto set up the place it downloads from. You should not have to type anything.  That is the way the alternate cd worked for me anyway. Check it is using the right device. If not it should still install.  Unless you have a minimal cd that has nothing else on it. I didn't think they were available though. Also this could be a xubuntu thing as I have used kubuntu and Ubuntu only.

----------


## the bioengineer

What I really need is a GUI interactive tutorial.

There is so much jargon and slang for the computer world, and (I wish no offense to anyone) the Linux community is notorious for using jargon and short-answers to questions.  Although I feel that they(Linux power-users)  keep it short and to the point as to not overstate anything or underestimate the intelligence of the questioner, this leads to large amounts of confusion for those of us who are new.

"Simple, just ..."  and  "It's easy, all you need to do is..." may suffice for one-problem questions.  But this forum is getting clogged with one-problem answers.  And to top it off, the answers are getting harder to find as the threads wander to-and-fro.  This is not so much an issue of thread control as it is an issue of the nature of human communication. 

And THAT is the point I wish to emphasize.  The human-to-human interaction of transferring information from one person to another is incredibly inefficient.  Think about it - it takes at least 12-20 years for a human child to be "educated" in western culture.  Plop the same child in front of an interactive GUI and you halve that time.  Foreign language classes can take two to three years of college semesters to achieve fluency, but Rosetta Stone software can accomplish a nearly identical result in six months.

I know this is getting long-winded, but if you can give me a macromedia or quiktime play-by-play tutorial then most of my questions will be answered.  But I am no programmer, and although I can power-use WinXP I am ignorant of the ways of Linux.  And I am frustrated with searching for answers one-by-one, especially when the threads go on forever (75 pages?  Who has that kind of time to hope for an answer?).  I want to use Linux, want to be educated, want to know what the masters know.

Until my "Linux Bible" book comes in the mail I search the forums in desperation.  But I feel a GUI interactive would be a better way for all.

----------


## mostwanted

> What I really need is a GUI interactive tutorial.
> 
> There is so much jargon and slang for the computer world, and (I wish no offense to anyone) the Linux community is notorious for using jargon and short-answers to questions.  Although I feel that they(Linux power-users)  keep it short and to the point as to not overstate anything or underestimate the intelligence of the questioner, this leads to large amounts of confusion for those of us who are new.
> 
> "Simple, just ..."  and  "It's easy, all you need to do is..." may suffice for one-problem questions.  But this forum is getting clogged with one-problem answers.  And to top it off, the answers are getting harder to find as the threads wander to-and-fro.  This is not so much an issue of thread control as it is an issue of the nature of human communication. 
> 
> And THAT is the point I wish to emphasize.  The human-to-human interaction of transferring information from one person to another is incredibly inefficient.  Think about it - it takes at least 12-20 years for a human child to be "educated" in western culture.  Plop the same child in front of an interactive GUI and you halve that time.  Foreign language classes can take two to three years of college semesters to achieve fluency, but Rosetta Stone software can accomplish a nearly identical result in six months.
> 
> *I know this is getting long-winded, but if you can give me a macromedia or quiktime play-by-play tutorial then most of my questions will be answered.*  But I am no programmer, and although I can power-use WinXP I am ignorant of the ways of Linux.  And I am frustrated with searching for answers one-by-one, especially when the threads go on forever (75 pages?  Who has that kind of time to hope for an answer?).  I want to use Linux, want to be educated, want to know what the masters know.
> ...


If it were simple video tutorials you were looking for, why not spend a few seconds looking for those instead of writing a long reply stating your need for them?  :Smile:  Google has numerous search results which apply. Here's one:

http://ubuntuclips.org/

I do agree that tutorials and guides should be more graphical and in layman's terms. I made my own guide once trying to do just that (it's at http://monkeyblog.org/ubuntu/installing if you're interested).

----------


## MRMuaz

Hi, This post of mine is very knowledgable and may enhance the information of the viewers , however I would like some specific information for myself. If someone can help me then please send me a private message. Best Regards,

----------


## AznMnky2004

Greetings, I installed a program for Ubuntu called wubi. For thoset that don't know it allows you to run linux without changing your current OS or dropping it alltogether. However, the reason of my post is, that I chose this so I could familiarize myself with linux. A problem that I have though is I am new to all this, and don't really have any knowledge of code (Learning python currently) I am trying to figure out how to trouble shoot known issues for a linux install on my current model of laptop which is a Dell XPS M1210. I don't seem to have enough knowledge to fix this though, and I was wondering if anyone had links for tuts or papers that I could view or if anyone has any knowledge of Linux on this type of system; your asisstance would be greatly appreciated. Thanks

----------


## kteagan84

> An introduction PDF with ubuntu would be cool. Also an explantion of how to use the command line. Lastly a more rounded program, for example sound preinstalled.


Hi, just read this post. There are a lot of websites devoted to command line operations, but I've found it's more useful to go to the library and get a linux (preferably an ubuntu-specific) book that guides you through using the command line.

Also, check out your "examples" folder (should be in your "home" folder if you did a standard ubuntu install) for some documentation and presentations explaining Ubuntu. It's kind of like an introduction.

Sorry to hear sound wasn't working right away. Hopefully you got that fixed!

----------


## jupetsu

I have managed to install ZSNES yesterday using synaptics manager. I am just wondering where am I supposed to find the "executable"? It didn't appear on the applications/games. :Confused:

----------


## oneword

Good! I'll gather all my problems and present them logically asap.  Hope for real help.

----------


## bodhi.zazen

Welcome to everyone, welcome to Linux, Ubuntu, and the Ubuntu forums.

The Beginner Team is running strong and there are several active members \o/

Please keep in mind that this is not the best thread for support, but please feel free to post in Absolute Beginner Talk, General Help, or the 64-bit forums.

Also, just a general FYI, we are interested in recruiting members to the Hardware Team as well.

----------


## USPB

Can I join you guys?

----------


## Presto123

Hi everyone. I could join this team and be the poster child for what NOT to do. LOL.

FYI: I am new to Ubuntu and already love the system.

I have found that once you actually understand how it works, it is quite easy to use and I love the password protected features it has.

I would like to pass on to fellow beginners something (Especially if they have the same, or close to same machine):

First off, my computer info:

EMachines W2686 with an AMD Athlon (2.12ghz), 1gig RAM, Nvidia GEForce 6200 256mb card, 160gig HD running dual monitors...etc. (Most of everything I have listed has been changed from the original factory settings if you are wondering. Equals to about a $1k+ machine now.)

To begin: BURN AN IMAGE and not just a boot (Ubuntu forums are a lifesaver!) in Roxio Media or Nero. (I have both programs because each came with two different computers.)

Second: If it doesn't autoload from the disk and you're a newb like me...don't try to use the command prompt yet!

3rd: Install the Nvidia driver, then load it's setting manager for dual-screens.   :Smile: 

Lastly: If you crash an eMachines...walk away, take several deep breaths and bite the bullet and reinstall the whole crappy thing.

Once I realized all of this and realized that if I had paid attention to the forums, etc. I might not have had to re-install Windows (dual-boot purposes) and SP2. 

Oh, and in Windows, if you have to reinstall with a Nvidia graphics card, remove it before reinstall, get SP2 THEN install it.

----------


## jefflongthegreat

hello ubuntu guys, im new here
 i just want to be informed about triple booting or running side by side opensuse, xp and ubuntu.
now i just come up to dual boot ubuntu 6.06 lts and windows xp.
i really cant use my ubuntu now because of i cant install the driver of my motherboard and lan components of it. thats why i cant totally influence my brothers and friends with linux operating system  because  myself cant run it quite normaly. all i can do is keep on showing them fantastic videos from youtube like opensuse/ubuntu6.06/ubuntu7.04/ubuntuultimateedition with compiz/kibadock/xgl/beryl/wine running in harmony with windows and mac os.

Its really fun to watch and to show it off with others but i can actually infuence them in using linux based os. but the only question to me is how?

i am patient and stubborn,i really want those videos in youtube to happen in my desktop.
i have tried downloading lots of kinds/versions/iso files/image of ubuntu/opensuse. trust me and i have burned more than a dozen cds and dvds just to make this happen and i always end up reformating my sytem and installing windows xp. i fall a sleep with linux on my mind. i think of it more than i think of my girlfriend. haha thats why..
i need help here.
what are the things to download?
what are the steps?
what do i need?
what are the things i need to know? what is aixgl, fiesty fawn, dapper, etc.

by the way, my system is AMD athlon(tm) 64 X2 dual
core processor 4800+ 2.63 GHz, 1.00 GB of ram, ASrock motherboard ALiveNFS-VSTA, DVD rewriter sata. thats all i know.

thanks much guys.

----------


## Ciansy

Hello,

I'm a very new Linux user and I'm really excited about using Ubuntu to manage my college work and media collection. However, I'm having lots of problems that I just can't seem to get around. First, I was looking for an app that would allow me to view youtube and google videos. I found that whenever I download something to my workspace and try to do anything with it via the terminal, I'm told that the file does not exist. Am I missing out part of the file name, or is there something more seriously wrong?

My second problem was with Amarok, which I am trying to use to organise my mp3 collection from a Creative Zen player. Whenever I try to copy files to my collection, the message 'sorry, # files could not be organised' comes up. Any ideas? The player is recognised and the files aren't data protected.

Thanks for taking the time to help me,

Cian

----------


## Mazza558

> Hello,
> 
> I'm a very new Linux user and I'm really excited about using Ubuntu to manage my college work and media collection. However, I'm having lots of problems that I just can't seem to get around. First, I was looking for an app that would allow me to view youtube and google videos. I found that whenever I download something to my workspace and try to do anything with it via the terminal, I'm told that the file does not exist. Am I missing out part of the file name, or is there something more seriously wrong?
> 
> My second problem was with Amarok, which I am trying to use to organise my mp3 collection from a Creative Zen player. Whenever I try to copy files to my collection, the message 'sorry, # files could not be organised' comes up. Any ideas? The player is recognised and the files aren't data protected.
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to help me,
> 
> Cian


If you want a seperate app for watching Youtube videos, try Miro (used to be Democracy Player). It should be in the repos, in "Add/Remove".

----------


## LuisC-SM

> Welcome to everyone, welcome to Linux, Ubuntu, and the Ubuntu forums.
> 
> .....
> Also, just a general FYI, we are interested in recruiting members to the Hardware Team as well.


This is a team where I 'd really like to be in. As soon as I finish my assembling/disassembling laptop course I hope to be part of it.
Regards
Luis

----------


## bodhi.zazen

> This is a team where I 'd really like to be in. As soon as I finish my assembling/disassembling laptop course I hope to be part of it.
> Regards
> Luis


When you are ready, we would love to have you on board ...

----------


## kelpraj

i have recently purchased windows vista home premium and im completley new to linux and ubuntu for that matter. I recently downloaded ubuntu 7.04 and then burnt onto one cdr and when i read the instructions it said that when you restart your computer it will run straight away from the cd without installing anything but when i restarted my computer autoplay came up and it listed two options run and open files and when i clicked run a page came up that listed firefox thunderbird and abiword i think and some other software asking me to download these but what i want is the ubuntu environment not the software some of which  i already have in the form of firefox and etc please can  someone get me started

----------


## LuisC-SM

> i have recently purchased windows vista home premium and im completley new to linux and ubuntu for that matter. I recently downloaded ubuntu 7.04 and then burnt onto one cdr and when i read the instructions it said that when you restart your computer it will run straight away from the cd without installing anything but when i restarted my computer autoplay came up and it listed two options run and open files and when i clicked run a page came up that listed firefox thunderbird and abiword i think and some other software asking me to download these but what i want is the ubuntu environment not the software some of which  i already have in the form of firefox and etc please can  someone get me started


It most likely seems to be running on vista and not at boot time.
I think you should tell your BIOS to boot from CD
Cheers
Luis

----------


## Smith

I finally took the plunge and installed Ubuntu on Sunday night, got it working fully last night after reading through some of the help posted here. I've had a couple of interesting niggles to sort out but most are all fixed. The remaining ones I'll query in the relevant areas.

I just wanted to make a quick comment in here to say "Thank You!" as while I may be more familiar with computers than some I'm VERY new to Linux. The information I've read so far has turned what was, up until yesterday evening, a very frustrating experience into something of a result.

----------


## LuisC-SM

> I finally took the plunge and installed Ubuntu on Sunday night, got it working fully last night after reading through some of the help posted here. I've had a couple of interesting niggles to sort out but most are all fixed. The remaining ones I'll query in the relevant areas.
> 
> I just wanted to make a quick comment in here to say "Thank You!" as while I may be more familiar with computers than some I'm VERY new to Linux. The information I've read so far has turned what was, up until yesterday evening, a very frustrating experience into something of a result.


I'm not allowed to post under someone's name but, under the ubuntu team's name (I assume the risk  :Very Happy: )
YOU ARE WELCOME !!!!
Fell free to post whatever you feel and like. There are very many places where you will find lots of information concerning any interest or problem, if not... you can always open a new thread and there will  be somebody to discuss it and willing to help you.
Welcome to ubuntu, you will never regret it
Luis

----------


## zipzap_kill

sir from last  8 years i am in computing field in india i am using windos from windows 3.11 till now vista edition but i am egger to know about linux as it is a free os will ur guide me  and teac me linux from basic commands

----------


## bodhi.zazen

> sir from last  8 years i am in computing field in india i am using windos from windows 3.11 till now vista edition but i am egger to know about linux as it is a free os will ur guide me  and teac me linux from basic commands


That is what the beginners team is here for  :Smile: 

It will take a while ...

If you have a specific question, feel free to start a thread.

http://www.pixelbeat.org/cmdline.html
http://doc.gwos.org/newdoc/doku.php/clibeginner
http://www.justlinux.com/nhf/Command_Reference
http://www.ss64.com/bash/
http://linuxcommand.org/

Oh, and I fully respect your tone and culture, but here at Ubuntu we are all equals, part of the Ubuntu ethos, so no need to call anyone "sir".

----------


## Nerdyn

Thank you!

----------


## pieisgood4589

Hello! I am a HUGE fan of Ubuntu, and would like to be an admin. Is this in anyway possible?  :Confused: 

PS
I stay on the comp 24/7 so I know what I'm talking about. You can check out my posts!  :Popcorn:

----------


## Dr Small

> Hello! I am a HUGE fan of Ubuntu, and would like to be an admin. Is this in anyway possible? 
> 
> PS
> I stay on the comp 24/7 so I know what I'm talking about. You can check out my posts!


LOL. An admin ?
Hmm, I don't foresee that happening, but you could request to join the Beginners Team.

----------


## pieisgood4589

> LOL. An admin ?
> Hmm, I don't foresee that happening, but you could request to join the Beginners Team.


Ok... so could I join the beginners team? :Guitar:

----------


## Dr Small

I don't have any say about it, but you could PM bodhi.zazen and ask him.

Dr Small

----------


## markntravis

Would someone direct me to an install guide.  I want to install (dual boot) ubuntu 7.10 on my XP desktop.

What do I do first, second, third etc.

Thanks

----------


## Dr Small

This link explains how to install a dual-boot system:
http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/installing

----------


## reza81

I just requested to join this project/team. I use Ubuntu sins january 2007 & am learning a lot. By joining this team me learning Linux will go faster & I will help others. It's a win/win situation  :Wink:  

P.S. 

Is it posible to join more than one team. Because when Hardy Heron first release comes out ... well, I want to join the test team to.

----------


## ducktail

Hello,

Ubuntu is amazing! I installed it in VMware last night and it's working now! Thank you guys for such an excellent work!

I have two questions but I will finish this thread before posting it in case they're already asked and answered :Smile:

----------


## burt_57

> Hey gang, 
> Would love to help were I can, and helping beginners is a great place to start... I think...


Good ..here is on for you to help me.
How can I edit my xconfig
Everytime I try to save change it will not allow me. ( it said that I do no have the right to edit )
I have Ubuntu 7.10
There is 3 section that I have to uncomment inorder for my Wacom to work.
So how do you edit xconfig?

----------


## Dr Small

> Good ..here is on for you to help me.
> How can I edit my xconfig
> Everytime I try to save change it will not allow me. ( it said that I do no have the right to edit )
> I have Ubuntu 7.10
> There is 3 section that I have to uncomment inorder for my Wacom to work.
> So how do you edit xconfig?


Use sudo.
https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo

----------


## burt_57

> Use sudo.
> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo


I have tried so many time , oh boy nothing works.
Thank anyway.
I did it the way below: And my mouse and pen work now 

Use the following command to edit your xorg.conf file:

sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf

replace 'nano' with other text editor, if you prefer.

----------


## burt_57

I got so close to format my second hardrive because of my Wacom tablet not working.
I came here and look for some answers, no luck  " BUT " I got some good pointers.
My problem was that I could not edit my xorg.conf cause it said I was not the admin.  " go figure that one "
Anyway tere was 3 places where I had to rid this sign # <------- and everytime I did it I could not save.
But I have found this and it did fix my problem

 sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf

And voila my mouse work...my pen work ........so  :Smile:  .
My goald is to rid myself of windowX all together.
getting close

Anyway I will be back  good luck all.  :Guitar:

----------


## sanpedrodave

First of all, what a great forum and learning experience. What I am trying to do is install Ubuntu on my Windows crashed PC so I can boot and retrieve a bunch of files. I know it will be hard but can it be done? I hope to dump WinXP on this rig ASAP after install....Plus I want to earn some coffee beans. :Smile:

----------


## henjenagin

Hi all,
I think 7.10 is pretty fantastic. I have migrated from XP since about May and first tried out Kubuntu 7.04. I've been settling in to UbuntuStudio since the release and must say that I like what you have done to the Gnome desktop (was liking the whole KDE thing). Everything I've tried so far is working great, compiz-fusion, usb printers, restricted nvidia drivers, and so on. I should also point out that I have been going around the distro block and got used to the root user idea and now that is where I am running into a litlle bit of a problem. I would like to add a line to sources.list file in /etc/apt and that file is owned by root. I try using a text editor, but I do not have the permissions. I know that I could go through synaptic package manager by adding a new repository, but I would like to figure out this root user work-around thing if possible. sudo something chown --help me | grep frustration / elevating .higher

----------


## henjenagin

Sorry, I went back a couple of pages and found my answer. sudo kate filename. (I imported kate frome KDE because I prefer to use Konqueror). Now to get back to adding screenlets to my system... :Smile:

----------


## stomponthis

I love the support Ubuntu users receive   :Smile: 
Even better is the spirit of the community.
Goodtimes   :Cool:

----------


## Saint Angeles

> First of all, what a great forum and learning experience. What I am trying to do is install Ubuntu on my Windows crashed PC so I can boot and retrieve a bunch of files. I know it will be hard but can it be done? I hope to dump WinXP on this rig ASAP after install....Plus I want to earn some coffee beans.


theres a live-CD version of linux call Knoppix that is really good for viewing your windows HD and editing necessary files.

----------


## Eddie002Fast

I was a windows user for 5yrs and now I am new too Linux  :Very Happy:  I have been using Linux for about 5-7 days now and been checking out different Distro's and Ubuntu and Linux XP seems too be my fav's so far  :Very Happy:  I am also an extreme gamer hopefully i can find a way too use games like MXO (TheMatrixOnline) and Star Wars-knights of the old republic 2 sith lords...etc........on Linux  :Very Happy: .....any suggestions would be much appreciated!!!.........thx  :LOL:

----------


## Eddie002Fast

Windows FTL......Linux FTW!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## simone.legris

The _Absolute Beginners Talk_ forum can get a bit, well, technical for somebody like me. As an Absolute Beginner, I would appreciate and enjoy reading more tips and tricks written in a simple language for the uninitiated. This Mom has scant knowledge about software and operating systems. When my teenage kids gave me a new laptop last month, they installed Gutsy Gibbon. So far, so great! But it is different than XP and requires self-directed learning. The Forums serve as my first resource. 
Thank you.

----------


## Lord_Dicranius

> The _Absolute Beginners Talk_ forum can get a bit, well, technical for somebody like me. As an Absolute Beginner, I would appreciate and enjoy reading more tips and tricks written in a simple language for the uninitiated. This Mom has scant knowledge about software and operating systems. When my teenage kids gave me a new laptop last month, they installed Gutsy Gibbon. So far, so great! But it is different than XP and requires self-directed learning. The Forums serve as my first resource. 
> Thank you.


Now if I could only get my mom to take the plunge  :Smile:

----------


## Dr Small

> Now if I could only get my mom to take the plunge


Me too  :Razz:

----------


## meindian523

> Me too


Thirded....

----------


## ghostwalk.with.me

I believe that the formation of a beginner team is an excellent idea, but some in some instances, people need individualized attention. I realize that what I'm suggesting may be out of the framework of the community, but if one or two team memebers make themselves available on various chat clients and post their availabilty, the average beginner may be able to be "walked thru" various tasks.

I myself wouldn't mind getting the ball rolling. My Yahoo screen name is Squirrel511, and I'm available between the hours of 9am and 12pm US Pacific Standard time. I might not know everything, but I will try to point you in the right direction. 

The only thing I request is that you mention that you've read this post, so I know that you're not trolling for dates (lol).

PAX.

----------


## Tom_Thumb

Hi Beginner Team.
I'm a complete noob with Ubuntu and Linux in general and have just installed Ubuntu 7.10 Server edition. I got an issue though, which is seriously holding me back. It appears that my account (created during the install) wasn't added into the "sudoers" file. So now I can't install the GUI or any other packages for that matter.
Any suggestions as to how to either start a root user session to edit the "sudoers" file so I can ad my account into the admin Group, or some other way to accomplish something similar e.g add another user with "sudo" rights?
 Anything you could tell me would be appreciated.

----------


## NonCents

This is extraordinary, I spent years of angst and frustration on windows without knowledge of any even semi-functioning alternative, then through the power of StumbleUpon i started to find out about the world of open source. This community takes a lot of the scary daunting fear of giving up what i have know for years. THANKS!!!

----------


## bodhi.zazen

> Hi Beginner Team.
> I'm a complete noob with Ubuntu and Linux in general and have just installed Ubuntu 7.10 Server edition. I got an issue though, which is seriously holding me back. It appears that my account (created during the install) wasn't added into the "sudoers" file. So now I can't install the GUI or any other packages for that matter.
> Any suggestions as to how to either start a root user session to edit the "sudoers" file so I can ad my account into the admin Group, or some other way to accomplish something similar e.g add another user with "sudo" rights?
>  Anything you could tell me would be appreciated.


Boot to recovery mode and add you user to the admin group.

----------


## Spiderper

Hi there.
i just got Ubuntu and i cant seem to get things to work, like how to run .exe files?
is it an extra program? i tried downloading the wine program but i cant find the install file. every things upside down. please help me out here.

----------


## bodhi.zazen

> Hi there.
> i just got Ubuntu and i cant seem to get things to work, like how to run .exe files?
> is it an extra program? i tried downloading the wine program but i cant find the install file. every things upside down. please help me out here.


You will have better luck if you start a new thread as this is not primarily a support thread.

In general, Linux != Windows meaning you can not always run .exe on Linux.

To do so you need something like wine. wine is not always so easy to get running and you should start by telling us what application (*.exe) you are wanting to run.

----------


## simone.legris

Hello All;
I am computer illiterate, yet the forums & info guides for Gutsy Gibbon OS make finding stuff so easy. For one thing, I learned that by pressing ALT + F1, all my little icons pop up! Best of all, my teenagers have not had to help me, I can do it myself.

----------


## Bobrm2

This is great. My suggestion would be a wiki for tools that would help; like a wireless glossary. I stuck on how to setup a wireless network between two computers and a printer. Have spent all week end. The only way I have had any success, with the wired network is to connect directly into the WBR-1310 D-link. Have one computer running XPpro the other (this one) Ubuntu 7.10. Have never been able to print from the Linux box?  

Still searching for the answers.

Thanks once more

Bob

----------


## Linuxratty

[QUOTE
I think this forum is really going to help us who need things explained in slow motion.[/QUOTE]

 I agree.
I started with Windows,then Linspire,then freespire,then Klikit and now Ubuntu on the Dell Inspiration that arrived today.
 Ive already hit two snags..i can't play DVD's and the desktop effects don't work.
 Ive always used KDE,so Gnome is interesting.

----------


## Ajinomoto

Lately I just installed Ubuntu in my system, together with Windows XP, so here are my questions sure you can help me  :Very Happy: 

1) how can I access the root/admin?
2) can I access my files in my other OS  (Windows XP)? how will I do that?
3) whats the propare command in terminal if I want to display the ip/configurations in my PC? I tried using the ifconfig but to "command not found". Do I need to log in as a root just to display this configuration/settings?

Thanks in advance!  :Very Happy:

----------


## bodhi.zazen

> Lately I just installed Ubuntu in my system, together with Windows XP, so here are my questions sure you can help me 
> 
> 1) how can I access the root/admin?


sudo 

https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo

Use gksu for graphical apps 

http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo




> 2) can I access my files in my other OS  (Windows XP)? how will I do that?


Mount them.

Mounting and permissions depends on the file system:

Windows: Psychocats Mount windows 
For read-write: vfat (FAT) use umask=000ntfs use ntfs-3g and a fstab entry something like this:


```
/dev/hda1  /media/windows  ntfs-3g  defaults  0  0
```

An alternate is ntfs-config. ntfs-config uses ntfs-3g to mount windows partitions via a gui  :Smile: 
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=337970

Linux: Psychocats Mount Linux
To set permissions, mount the partition, then chmod

```
sudo chmod 777 /mount/point
```

To mount at boot you will need to edit /etc/fstab (as outlined in the links above).
For an overview of fstab see: How to fstab

For access to ext2/3 from windows see : http://www.fs-driver.org/
Vista: Install the fs-driver using the "Windows XP compatibility mode"



> 3) whats the propare command in terminal if I want to display the ip/configurations in my PC? I tried using the ifconfig but to "command not found". Do I need to log in as a root just to display this configuration/settings?


You need sudo with that 

sudo ifconfig




> Thanks in advance!


Welcome to Ubuntu

----------


## cherry316316

I got the following msg when i was trying to install Abaqus on my computer



```
$TMPDIR is not defined on this system.  Provide the full path
to the scratch directory.
```

although , i provided "/tmp" at the run time, but I will like to know how to define
this kinda things on system.

also another msg i got was 


```
On UNIX and Linux platforms the Commands directory should be added to each user's path manually. Alternately, a link for each Abaqus version can be defined at the system level or for each user, pointing to the appropriate command in the Commands directory.
```

which means, every time I have to run abaqus , i have to go to the directory
"/usr/local/Abaqus/Commands/" and become a root and run it.
whereas my other software like matlab etc automatically made a shortcut, so that 
i can run them from anywhere using the command , like "matlab", "firefox" etc etc
one way to do this is to modify the "~/.bashrc" file and make a "alias"
but I want to know about making a proper shortcut for a software.

Thanks in advance  :Very Happy: 

cherry

----------


## cherry316316

I want to install Abaqus on my computer Ubuntu 7.10 gusty.

I am trying from many days, but no success so far.

I also installed MESA separately but when i run "/media/cdrom0/setuo -sysinfo" it gives me following output
if you have success of installing or running Abaqus so far, then please let me know. I am using Abaqus 6.7, but I also have
cd for Abaqus 6.6

I have also installed FORTRAN , g++ , sun-java6 and mesa , but it refuses to verify.

when i tried to run abaqus installer according to the command given on your blog
"/media/cdrom0/setup -nosystemchecks -jre /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/  -console"
because when i write  "-jre system" it says VM not found and stuff.

so with the above command, it do runs and install the Abaqus, but when I run Abaqus after installation,
it runs in full transparent mode, which I dont know how to fix. I have also attach the screen shot of the
Abaqus when i run after this installation.




my output from

```
 "/media/cdrom0/setup -sysinfo"
```

:




```
root@cherry-laptop:/home/cherry# /media/cdrom0/setup -sysinfo

A scratch directory is required for the execution of the
Abaqus installation procedure.

TMPDIR is not defined on this system.  Provide the full path
to the scratch directory.

Scratch directory is: /tmp

Checking system requirements for Abaqus.  This will
take just a moment...
Checking for GNU Lib C version 2.3.2 or newer.
Pass - Found GNU Lib C Version 2.6.1.
WARNING: Unknown Linux distribution type found on this system just setting base
         kernel version information.

Running system configuration checks for Linux/x86-32.
Please wait until all the needed information has been gathered...

Current system configuration is:

Hostname:             cherry-laptop
Username:             root
Date:                 Wed Nov  7 00:36:31 2007
Processor:            Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T7500  @ 2.20GHz
Number of CPUs:       2
Linux Distribution:   Unable to determine Linux Distribution.
Memory:               3545 Mb
Graphics Card:        nVidia Corporation unknown chipset (0x0407) rev 161
X11 Version:          Unable to determine X11 Version.
OpenGL Version:       Unable to determine OpenGL version.
X Server:
                      server glx version string: 1.4
                      client glx version string: 1.4
                      GLX version: 1.3
                      OpenGL version string: 2.1.1 NVIDIA 100.14.19


System requirement status is:

Requirement:          SuSE 9.3, 10.0 or 10.1, SuSE Enterprise Linux 9.0 or
                      10.0, SuSE Enterprise Desktop 10, Red Hat Enterprise 3.0
                      or 4.0
Products:             All Abaqus Products
Status:               Fail - Unable to determine Linux Distribution.

Requirement:          GNU Lib C 2.3.2 or greater
Products:             All Abaqus Products
Status:               Pass - Found GNU Lib C 2.6.1.

Requirement:          Linux Kernel 2.4.20 or newer
Products:             All Abaqus Products
Status:               Pass - Found Linux Kernel 2.6.22-14-generic.

Requirement:          GNU Compiler Suite 3.2 or later
Products:             Abaqus make utility with C++ and Abaqus make utility with
                      Fortran and Abaqus with user subroutines
Status:               Pass - Found gcc version 4.1.3

Requirement:          Intel 32-bits C++ Compiler 9.1
Products:             Abaqus make utility with C++
Status:               Fail - Unable to locate and/or determine the version of a
                      C++ compiler on this system.

Requirement:          Intel 32-bits Fortran Compiler 9.1
Products:             Abaqus make utility with Fortran and Abaqus with user
                      subroutines
Status:               Fail - Unable to locate and/or determine the version of a
                      Fortran compiler on this system.

Requirement:          HP-MPI 02.02.05.00
Products:             Abaqus analyses using MPI-based parallelization
Status:               Fail - Unable to locate a supported MPI implementation on
                      this system. For more information on the MPI-based
                      parallel functionality, see the section 'Parallel
                      processing modes in Abaqus' in the Abaqus Analysis User's
                      Manual.

Requirement:          Mesa 4.3.0 or greater
Products:             Abaqus/CAE and Abaqus/Viewer
Status:               Fail - Unable to determine Mesa version.

Requirement:          XFree86 or Xorg server must be configured to load the glx
                      module
Products:             Abaqus/CAE and Abaqus/Viewer
Status:               Pass

Requirement:          Netscape 7.0, Mozilla 1.2, Firefox 1.0.1, or greater
Products:             Abaqus Documentation
Status:               Pass - Found Firefox 2.0.0.8

Not all requirement checks succeeded.



...finished.
```

----------


## Ajinomoto

> sudo 
> 
> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
> 
> Use gksu for graphical apps 
> 
> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo
> 
> 
> ...




Thank you for the reply. Greatly appreciated  :Very Happy:  more power to you!

----------


## padre44

Thanks to all who contribute to these forums.  I have installed Ubuntu and gotten everything working, including networking and file sharing with Samba, thanks to all  the posts in the forums.  I still don't use Ubuntu for my main work, but hope to migrate in the future.  For now, it is a dual boot.  Next, I'll put it on my laptop.  One issue I'm  researching  is why Open Office documents on an NTFS parition open with different formatting in Ubuntu.  I'm sure I'll figure this out.  Thanks again to everyone. :Smile:

----------


## Tux.Ice

Sweet im willing to show some new users hey does hardy haron have a gui yet if it does where can i download an iso

----------


## ser_virtual

Hi there,

I turned to Ubuntu 7.10 a couple of weeks ago. Since then I haven't had success getting online.
I first manage to get the wireless card read the networks around but after setting the parameters of the  network I want to connect at System> Administration> Network which by the way doesn't ask for user id, nothing appears to happen. The Network Manager applet does seem to be of any help. It just has the Network Information option not enable while the Active Network is on.

What must I do?

Thanks in advance.

I'm running Ubuntu in a Dell 1501
Wireless card: Broadcom 4311

----------


## Niedzwiedz

This is good. I always say the best way to learn is to help. After years of "Microbutt" I help many people fix Windows problems, but, it took me a good year + starting with Windows 3.11 and DOS. I not a good year into using Linux, but, have learned a lot since I trashed Windows from my main Computer. I enjoy helping, but, I also want to feel confident when I do. So, in the joy of being able to post and not ask a question, I will say; "Let me learn and hopefully in a few months I be willing to help, 'IF' you want". I just want to feel confident, before I start assuming!  :Think:

----------


## mapperkid

I may say I'm not new to Linux, I have tried it before but didn't pursue because of the tech jargons I can't understand those command thing, terminal, etc.  But when I got this news that Ubuntu is somewhat user friendly (ubuntu6.04), I tried and it surprised me, it works above par in my old PC.  Now I'm using the gutsy version (7.10) and will stick to it because Im starting to love it. 

But my wife is kinda sad, she's a chat savvy, and not satisfied with here chatting experience though i installed a GyanhE.  She noticed that her camera's picture quality lags compared to when she's in windows. The webcam and voice chat it's a frustration with her, still need more development to catch-up. But on the other hand my daughter (6 yrs old) loves it with those open source childs game especially the Childsplay and GCompris.

My computing experience with Ubuntu is getting better with the aid of this forum and I'm sharing it with my friends. VIVA UBUNTU!!!

-------------------------------------------------------------
PIII GHz, i815e Chipset, Built-in VGA, 512MB, 80GB

----------


## jmucha

beginner team rocks! Let's start with the wireless dilemma. No net, no gain.

----------


## Aquilastudio.com

I have been waiting so long for this. This will be a great addition. Although I already have and know how to use ubuntu, I do have some problems. Great Idea  :Smile:

----------


## jrx1139

hello! I am absolutely new to Ubuntu and have a few problems. One is, I can't get Ubuntu to recognize my Kodak Digital X6400 camera (an older model). All my usb ports work. Plus, can't get any sound. Bad sound card? Thirdly, can't seem to configure either irrsi or GaiM to get freenode-connect #ubuntu help so I can chat online with people more knowledgable than myself. Any thoughts people?

----------


## -grubby

> hello! I am absolutely new to Ubuntu and have a few problems. One is, I can't get Ubuntu to recognize my Kodak Digital X6400 camera (an older model). All my usb ports work. Plus, can't get any sound. Bad sound card? Thirdly, can't seem to configure either irrsi or GaiM to get freenode-connect #ubuntu help so I can chat online with people more knowledgable than myself. Any thoughts people?


you could start some threads about that

----------


## burt_57

> Great, thats me, a New Beginner! 5 days in so far, lots of things running, lots not running. I would like to contribute to a 'Getting Started' Manual with lots of how do's. E.g.
> 
> How do I load a Shuttle iPod? 
> How do I watch the BBC News stream?
> How do I 'Skype' ?
> 
> AND... all to be done without a command line! (Yes, I know you Linux/Unix command line folks are very clever but you can't keep Ubuntu to just yourselves you know. It's too good for a niche market! Let the grey hairs have it too! We are a growing market!)
> 
> Kind Regards
> Bob


Well said...........us old gray hair man that are not to good with writting confusing command, can get lost.
Wish I knew more, I tell you that if I did, I would make this work more efficient.  :Popcorn:

----------


## eBus37

Hi, I'm new here and I will be installing Ubuntu to a use pc in DEC. Just looking and reading all abut one of my future OS.

Thank you for the nice forum  :Smile:

----------


## cherry316316

do you know how to add something to the enivornment path, i got the following message,
even though i have Java installed.



```
No Java virtual machine could be found from your PATH
environment variable.  You must install a VM prior to
running this program.
```

----------


## Derryl

Hi I am interested in learning Ubuntu Linux.

 I am interested in learning how to write scripts and manage the file system.  I need to know how to copy move and delete files in my $home directory and how to make directories and delete them.

 also are there any good books out there to teach me Ubuntu Linux?  The ones at The Calgary Public Library are all out of date.  I have Linux for non ners on order and a repositry of 6 DVD's with Applications on them

 I dual boot Uuntu with win XP.   I am on the Use net news reading all of the posts and learning a lot of stuff.  The Ubuntu group is great for teaching newbies like me.

 Thanks for the great support and have a nice day.

Derryl Killan

Calgary, Alberta, Canada.

----------


## Dr Small

Derryl, please check out LinuxCommand.org:
http://linuxcommand.org/

Dr Small

----------


## mark-mlt

im new in ubuntu... i need help to confige a wired internet connection.10x

----------


## dadawan

The Beginner Team is an excellent idea!   

   I don't think I'm quite qualified to be a member since I am a only a recent convert from Windows myself, but I am so happy with Ubuntu 7.10 that I'm with you in spirit.

 :Very Happy: 

  But I'll keep an eye on the Absolute Beginner forum and maybe there are some questions basic enough I can answer.

  And if anybody is wanting to put in a 2nd hard drive to make a dual-boot system, I have documented every step that I did to make it work on my Dell, and tossed it up on my website:

http://www.bornthree.com/HowTo/

-BornThree

----------


## Stickman Joe

Hi there Everyone! I'm a friend of NikoPSK and I decided to get Ubuntu  'cause I don't like the ways microsoft are going. I'm the one that NikoPSK was "being a douchebag to"




> lol, i was being a douchebag to my friend and he wanted to learn how to do stuff with the gimp so I showed him and made these:


well, I hope I have fun! :Guitar: "click on the guitar dude"

----------


## sadistikal

i just wan to ask what is the best internet cafe system we can use as timer here in ubuntu linux? tnx and more power to all of you....

----------


## 369gnl

Ok I'v got this far :Smile: , but before I go any further I would like to know a few things, like can I have all that I now have with windows  skype  flash player webcam streaming video and is it going to be difficult?
looking forward to the replys:

ps is there a spell check?

----------


## lenswipe

> The community for Ubuntu is amazing, especially for a n00b with a 64-bit processor trying to (among other trials and tribulations) communicate with a Lexmark printer... ouch!


dude...

u wana try centos with an Epson DX5000



frikkin nightmare!!!


 :LOL:

----------


## Mazza558

> Ok I'v got this far, but before I go any further I would like to know a few things, like can I have all that I now have with windows  skype  flash player webcam streaming video and is it going to be difficult?
> looking forward to the replys:
> 
> ps is there a spell check?


You're actually incredibly lucky, just a few days ago, there was a new version of Skype released with video chat and, I assume, webcam support. Streaming video and flash is really easy to sort out.

----------


## Xp3reMental

hallo there every one.. I've had Ubuntu 7.10 for 3days now and I'm really impressed.. Really love Compiz! 

I'm a bit lost but this n00b is willing to learn..!

----------


## quasimodo69

HOORAY! The beginner team!Thnx gang!
And too ignighted..I noticed you are running AMD64x2 and an nVidia card.I am running an AMD64 chip (not an x2) and an nVidia 5200 card and am having severe problems with crashes.i mean it just randomly shuts down.I have tried an re-install without doing the compiz update (info from the forums) and tried a new download of the ISO from another source-same problem..except now I get this strange thing where the monitor will all of a sudden do this thing where it fritzes out and it shows a screwed up screen that is diagonal patterned for a split second..
I'm done-thnx

----------


## quasimodo69

to roger_melly..
I am like you.While Micro$oft's selling point was point and clik..and simplicity...it is what we want...but it has problems..security mainly..and the fault is slow response to consumers and even slower response to problems..and while I applaud the move to simplicty that is being shown and the amazing effort of all who have solved problems and vetted the solutions,..with each new advancement in the OS the security problems increase and the learning curve does too.
I ask the indulgence of the beginner team to refer new questions to a viable link to solve the posters question if they are cogizent of it. and to please provide a respone with a step by step explinatin of the cure for the  posters question.
Thnx for your consideration of my ramblings..
and when will we find a cure for the dreaded shut down ....?
Long Live Ubuntu! :Wink:

----------


## Karmafarmer

Hi Gang.

I'm 7.04 atm and it's getting pretty cool.  DOS was before my time so the terminal is a new thing to me.  I'm using XP right now because I live in the boonies and there is no highspeed.  The modem is a winmodem and doesn't seem to be compatable unfortunately.  Ahh well.

Cool board and I look forward to learning a new O/S.

----------


## bwallum

> to roger_melly..
> I am like you.While Micro$oft's selling point was point and clik..and simplicity...it is what we want...but it has problems..security mainly..and the fault is slow response to consumers and even slower response to problems..and while I applaud the move to simplicty that is being shown and the amazing effort of all who have solved problems and vetted the solutions,..with each new advancement in the OS the security problems increase and the learning curve does too.
> I ask the indulgence of the beginner team to refer new questions to a viable link to solve the posters question if they are cogizent of it. and to please provide a respone with a step by step explinatin of the cure for the  posters question.
> Thnx for your consideration of my ramblings..
> and when will we find a cure for the dreaded shut down ....?
> Long Live Ubuntu!


Hi Quasi

I run an AMD64 version of Ubuntu 7.10 with a nVidia G71 [GeForce 7300 GS] card. It all runs fine but it did take some time to set up, I recall.

Firstly, It's a good idea to include your hardware and software spec in your signature. That lets us all know what kit you are running on.

You first need to check that you have installed the correct version of Ubuntu for your AMD64 motherboard, that is AMD64 Ubuntu. 

Then check out this thread 

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=628981

I would be interested to hear how you get on.

BACKGROUND
There are two nVidia card drivers, one is called nv (file name is nvidia-glx) the other is called nvidia (file name nvidia-glx-new). The names 'nv' and 'nvidia' are used in the graphics configuration file /etc/Xll/xorg.conf.

From memory, the nVidia 5200 card can run the nvidia-glx-new driver. This is the accelerated graphics driver required for Compiz.

nVidia have a generic linux driver at http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_d...100.14.19.html
 that I believe is used by Ubuntu in their Restricted Drivers Manager. To load it tick the 'enabled' box.

----------


## Errare

Hi,

I would like to know where I can find the main commands used on the terminal for Ubuntu ..... It would be really helpfull...

I was a Dos user before moving under Windows and now just using Ubuntu without trying to know the commandssssssss..


Thanks for your help !!!

----------


## Dr Small

> Hi,
> 
> I would like to know where I can find the main commands used on the terminal for Ubuntu ..... It would be really helpfull...
> 
> I was a Dos user before moving under Windows and now just using Ubuntu without trying to know the commandssssssss..
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help !!!


Please check out:
http://linuxcommand.org/

----------


## Errare

> Please check out:
> http://linuxcommand.org/


Cheers !!!

----------


## salvador24

> Please check out:
> http://linuxcommand.org/


Thanks for this great resource.  I too am relatively new to linux and have found these forums to be one of  the best things about Ubuntu relative to any other distro.  This is a great help to people like me.  Keep up the good work!

----------


## lng80

Thanks for starting this.  I'm trying to learn all I can about ubuntu  before installing it.  I think this will be very helpful to me.  I'll keep checking back.

----------


## Thefantom

Hello.
i would just give my opinion on ubuntu.

AND I LOVE IT !!
i have hade it for 4 days or so and i can say that i love the challenge of using ubuntu (linux)

Though i find it hard to learn all the commands and set it up.

so fare i mannage to learn a bit about apt-get (apt-get install)
 atm im working on "trying" to get a vnc server up and running (manage to install it YEAH  :Guitar:   )
But in all its going well , i use this forum a lot.

Thank you for all the Info i get (this threath)

//Matrux /TheFantom

----------


## Flamebird

Hi all,

This Beginner Team is a brilliant idea!

I'm such a newbie to Linux and Ubuntu, that I pretty much squeek.  :Wink: 

However, having said that; I'm SO loving both the OS and the people around here.

Try and get this many helpful people when you have a windows question. Not gonna happen.

I ordered the installation disc a few months ago, but never got around to trying it till the last few weeks. I played around on the live cd for a while and it was fun; so I finally just loaded it Christmas Eve.

It's been non-stop "Wow, COOL", ever since. I think I'm starting to bug my friends, with the constant "You gotta SEE this", stuff. but whatever. :Smile: 

Anyway, I found this forum BEFORE I installed Linux and I think reading on it and seeing how helpful people try to be is what encouraged me to go ahead and install it.

So thanks again to EVERYBODY!

Surprisingly, I don't have any real questions or problems (YET), but I do have one possible suggestion for the beginners team. How practical it would be to actually do, I have no idea.

My big idea would be to start a thread called something like "Dear Ubuntu" or "Ask Ubuntu", like a "Dear Abby" thing, where newbies can ask general questions that don't require a lot of technical help.

Stuff like: I just installed Ubuntu 6.06 and see that there is a 7.4 version; should I upgrade to this new version right away, or learn on the older version first?

Or: I'm getting ready to buy a new printer, can you suggest a kind that works well with Ubuntu.

Stuff like that

I don't know how practical it would be for you guys to do something like that, but I do believe it would be VERY popular.

Thanks again to the entire Ubuntu crew and everybody at the forum here, for making my transition easier than I thought it would be.=D>

----------


## confused1

Hi all i'm new to the Ubuntu arena- I downloaded and installed Ubuntu two days ago and I must say that I like it. I had been using windows since 3.1. 
I tried Lindows back in the past and for whatever reason it didn't work to well.
Being able to boot into a system where there's less worry of hackers/virus actions is like a breath of fresh air.
So far i've downloaded all 148 updates and installed firestarter and guarddog (for my peace of mind) as old habits are die hard.


cheers and happy new year
        confused1





Lian Li, Intel Duo-core 6420 2.14GHz, 2GB Corsair C5400Pro Twin-matched, Seagates 160/320GB, and ATI X-700 :Confused: 
485W Enermax PS, Thermaltake Cooler

----------


## confused1

[FONT="Arial"]Hi i'm new to the Ubuntu arena- i downloaded and installed Ubuntu 7.10 two days ago and I must say that I like it.  I had been using windows since 3.1. I tried Lindows back in the past and for whatever reason it didn't work to well.
Being able to boot into a system where there's less worry of hackers/virus actions is like a breath of fresh air.
So far i've downloaded all 148 updates and installed firestarter and guarddog (for my peace of mind) as old habits are hard to break. 


cheers and happy new year
        confused1





Lian Li, ASUS P5B, Intel Duo-core 6420 2.14GHz, 2GB Corsair C5400Pro Twin-matched, Seagates 160/320GB, and ATI X-700 485W Enermax PS, and Thermaltake Cooler. :Smile:

----------


## bodhi.zazen

Welcome to both of you (Flamebird and confused1).

@Flamebird : I like your suggestion re "Dear Ubuntu", that is the intention of Absolute Beginner Talk.

@confused1 : You should understand that Firestarter and Guarddog are configuration tools. The firewall is iptables and both Firestarter and Guard dog are just configuration tools. You really do not need both. And you should not run either all the time. Start either and configure your firewall, then close the application (iptables is active without either program running).

For further information on Ubuntu Security :  Ubuntu Security

----------


## Joeb454

bodhi I think what Flamebird was suggesting sounds somewhat like an FAQ style thing.

Not sure where this could be implented, but thats what it sounded like to me  :Smile:

----------


## sparkyjoe34

Thank you very much. Being a noob  myself this will be really helpful.   :KDE Star:

----------


## confused1

thanks bodhi.zazen for the greeting
um... i did not mean to say that i was using both firestarter and guarddog at the same time. i down loaded them and wanted to see which one would confuse me more-

i noticed after testing on grc.com, in which i scanned my ports,  that the following failed the test:

  Solicited TCP Packets: RECEIVED (FAILED)

   Ping Reply: RECEIVED (FAILED)

Should we be overly concerned about these?

----------


## bodhi.zazen

> thanks bodhi.zazen for the greeting
> um... i did not mean to say that i was using both firestarter and guarddog at the same time. i down loaded them and wanted to see which one would confuse me more-
> 
> i noticed after testing on grc.com, in which i scanned my ports,  that the following failed the test:
> 
>   Solicited TCP Packets: RECEIVED (FAILED)
> 
>    Ping Reply: RECEIVED (FAILED)
> 
> Should we be overly concerned about these?


You are most welcome  :Smile: 

I would not be overly concerned about those two (TCP packets or ping reply).

----------


## confused1

I am unable to get to this address- does anyone know if it is correct or if there is another that will suffise- 

http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/CommandLineBeginners



thanks
n00b on a mission

----------


## Flamebird

> I am unable to get to this address- does anyone know if it is correct or if there is another that will suffise- 
> 
> http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/CommandLineBeginners
> 
> 
> 
> thanks
> n00b on a mission


Try this:http://doc.gwos.org/doku.php/doc:admin:cli

Or this: http://doc.gwos.org/doku.php


Hope that helps.

----------


## bazzawill

Great idea guys, 
I have been using ubuntu for a few years now along with experimenting with other distro's. I have received a great deal of help from this and other forums (mostly through searching existing posts). I have just thought its about time I started paying back for the assistance I have already received and no doubt will continue to do so.
If anyone can point me in the right direction to best offer support without having to live on the forum that would be great.
Barry

----------


## Xavieran

Whenever I have spare time I just hang around the Absolute Beginners area hitting refresh and helping any way I can...

----------


## sammysun

This is good news for beginners! :Smile:

----------


## home21

Hello guys
I am new here and I will need some help :Smile:

----------


## Joeb454

That's what we're here for, if you get stuck, make a new thread and describe the problem in as much detail as you can, and we'll try and solve it  :Smile:

----------


## soho324

Thank you for not leaving the newbies behind. This is a great idea!!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## ~LoKe

Welcome to Ubuntu, everyone!  Ubuntuforums.org is pretty much the only reason I'm still using Ubuntu.  The userbase and friendly community alone is worth staying for, in addition to all the support a guy could ask for.

----------


## exneo002

how do i send a join request I've experimented with linux since september and I wnt to dual boot ubuntu ultimate or linux mint with windows xp

----------


## Martje_001

> how do i send a join request I've experimented with linux since september and I wnt to dual boot ubuntu ultimate or linux mint with windows xp


I think you don't have to. Just answer questions!  :Smile:

----------


## darklight74

> Welcome to Ubuntu, everyone!  Ubuntuforums.org is pretty much the only reason I'm still using Ubuntu.  The userbase and friendly community alone is worth staying for, in addition to all the support a guy could ask for.


Hello guys ... im new here. Not only to this forum .. but also new to Ubuntu ... 
not sure why i pick up this distro compared to other linux family ..
anyway ... so far ...so good .. ubuntu relief the part where i used to worry .. of things like licences ... and upgrading .. 

Im not sure whether .. ubuntu user also vulnerable to DOS ... and other computer viral attack... if it is .. is there any software or any antivirus available to counter this problem... 
much appreciated if some one could shade some light on this ...

----------


## bodhi.zazen

> Hello guys ... im new here. Not only to this forum .. but also new to Ubuntu ... 
> not sure why i pick up this distro compared to other linux family ..
> anyway ... so far ...so good .. ubuntu relief the part where i used to worry .. of things like licences ... and upgrading .. 
> 
> Im not sure whether .. ubuntu user also vulnerable to DOS ... and other computer viral attack... if it is .. is there any software or any antivirus available to counter this problem... 
> much appreciated if some one could shade some light on this ...


Viruses no

DOS yes.

See this link : Ubuntu Security

----------


## cherry316316

> Hello guys ... im new here. Not only to this forum .. but also new to Ubuntu ... 
> not sure why i pick up this distro compared to other linux family ..
> anyway ... so far ...so good .. ubuntu relief the part where i used to worry .. of things like licences ... and upgrading .. 
> 
> Im not sure whether .. ubuntu user also vulnerable to DOS ... and other computer viral attack... if it is .. is there any software or any antivirus available to counter this problem... 
> much appreciated if some one could shade some light on this ...


well as of now linux is least affected with viruses, the window and then mac are more dangerous. virus are a program code written by some physco , and most of physco has written codes so far for windows xp, now for vista , and then for mac, as this r popular
OS.
But yeah, in theory it is also possible to write a code for linux, although i will agree that linux security features are bit higher then XP or mac, but still if some physco wants he can write a code for linux. 
well as of now linux world is safe  :Smile:

----------


## Joanieph

Fantastic! This is just what I need. I have been with DOS and Windows since the early days where 1MHz Processors and the DOS command prompts were the "leading edge" (choke...gag) of technology for most users. OK...I'm medically retired now and now I'm going to start doing things the right way. This should be very useful to a 29-year-old geekette!

So far I have downloaded Gutsy Gibbon on a GPARTED HD and still have my windows volume up and running, a 5GB file share, 2GB Linux Swap and about 40GB each for Linux and Windows. I can make the internet OK (I'm doing this now) but I still have to find out how to get my HP Laserjet 1000  to Lase, speakers to speak, scanner to scan and my "youtubes" to play - without bulloxing the whole operating system like I did a couple of nights ago. Thank all that's sacred for the recovery mode!

 :Guitar: 

Best to all,
Joanie

----------


## Joeb454

To get your "youtubes" to play, chances are you'll need flash and java installed.

Search Add/Remove or Synaptic for *Ubuntu Restricted Extras*  :Smile:

----------


## cherry316316

use swiftweaseal its a new version of mozilla firefox and it plays everything , including
www.raaga,com
you will get swiftweaseal in synaptic

----------


## domeboy

Cool!!
Thank You.
I am new and working on transitioning to Ubuntu!
I am just starting to post...
How do you become a member of the community

----------


## Joeb454

If you post, you'll be a member

----------


## allforcarrie

> If you post, you'll be a member


 
Awesome!

----------


## Joeb454

Sorry let me clarify that. *domeboy* wanted to know how to be a member of the community, so I said just post, and you'll be a member - *of the community* - (that's what I meant.

If you're looking to join the beginners team, you could always just post help in the Absolute Beginners Talk section, which is basically all we do. Or if you want to be identified as such, then you need to talk to a member of the beginners team on the forums, and we'll help you with that.

----------


## lenswipe

well i put my application in but nobody bothered to tell me wether or not i was on so idk...

----------


## overdrank

> well i put my application in but nobody bothered to tell me wether or not i was on so idk...


HI and the team leader bodhi.zazen is quite busy but I am sure you will hear from bodhi.  :Smile:

----------


## Jbirdie1

how about a guide for recommended actions to be taken immediately after install? do i set up email, do i set up desktop, do i do some of that apt-get stuff. a guideline for things to do  would be real nice. now i have a specific q for myself... when i use that kde or one of those file manager like proggies it always shows big ole bloated icons, i choose details and they shrink but give the other nfo i want. however, when i leave that page/window the icons revert to bloated crap again...how can i make this change permanent...finally, why cant i use a 'root directory' rather than bury stuff in subdirectories. all the windows soothsayers said it wont work that wankers will eat you up...i have used windows since ver 3.0 back in the early 90's and i have NEVER had an attack, so why would i get one in linux, i thought this was the seccure o/s.  :Sad: . ths and yes this forum group is well needed, congrats!!!

----------


## xecutech

At the moment, my other pc is downloading the newest ubuntu .iso file and I thought I would pop in here for some advice. Hopefully, by this time tommorrow, I will be on here with the new setup. Maybe it's wishful thinking, but I am trying to be positive. Wish me luck!

----------


## bodhi.zazen

> At the moment, my other pc is downloading the newest ubuntu .iso file and I thought I would pop in here for some advice. Hopefully, by this time tommorrow, I will be on here with the new setup. Maybe it's wishful thinking, but I am trying to be positive. Wish me luck!


Welcome and let us know if we can help.

----------


## xecutech

Thank you. Actually, it installed the first time and went online without any issues. I ran all the downloads and am using it right now. So far it is great, especially out of the box!

I havent hit any issues yet, but know where to go if I have any problems. Also, where do you look at your hardware to see is all the drivers got installed? Video and network card seems fine, but I wanted to know where to look. I guess I could search for it...

This is really nice.

----------


## djedds

Hi im posting this here because i dont know anywhere else this would fit in, I am working on a website right now that would allow people to evaluate linux over the internet using a remote desktop program, i know how to setup all the servers at my end, but im not sure what program i should use to allow people to remote admin, i thought about all the web based ones like gotomypc, logmein etc but none that i have found actually support linux, im leaning towards realvnc right now because it has a java viewer that you can use in a web browser but im still not sure, please if anyone could give me any advice i would be greatful, oh and the website isnt much right now but if you go to www.odesk.co.nz, you'll see whats done so far, not much since i only started seriously about a week ago. but if anyone can help please tell me

----------


## Martje_001

Make sure every user gets another account! Like this:

Website (java-viewer) connects to server --> server makes account --> java-viewer logs in --> [people can do things] --> java-viewer logs out --> server deletes account.

----------


## djedds

Thanks for replying i thought i would set it up with vmware esx server, having all the os's running as virtual computers, then automated reinstall every day, then i would be able to give the people using the os's administrator right and they could do what ever they wanted and get a real feel for the os. if i gave every user a separate account, i could not give them admin priviledges otherwise what they do on the os could interfer with other accounts, please tell me if im wrong or if this is the wrong way to go about it, cause i am still finding out alot of stuff myself.

----------


## Martje_001

> Thanks for replying i thought i would set it up with vmware esx server, having all the os's running as virtual computers, then automated reinstall every day, then i would be able to give the people using the os's administrator right and they could do what ever they wanted and get a real feel for the os. if i gave every user a separate account, i could not give them admin priviledges otherwise what they do on the os could interfer with other accounts, please tell me if im wrong or if this is the wrong way to go about it, cause i am still finding out alot of stuff myself.


Hmm, yes. But if one user messes up, it will affect every user..

----------


## ureckifix

> Great, thats me, a New Beginner! 5 days in so far, lots of things running, lots not running. I would like to contribute to a 'Getting Started' Manual with lots of how do's. E.g.
> 
> How do I load a Shuttle iPod? 
> How do I watch the BBC News stream?
> How do I 'Skype' ?
> 
> AND... all to be done without a command line! (Yes, I know you Linux/Unix command line folks are very clever but you can't keep Ubuntu to just yourselves you know. It's too good for a niche market! Let the grey hairs have it too! We are a growing market!)
> 
> Kind Regards
> Bob


3 years in now and i still use the begginer site cause you just never know and just 1 day into this fourm
keep in touch and ******* will fall strength in  # and LINUX is climbing.

----------


## fernso2004

This site's great! I've installed ubuntu dual boot with xp since last year. I haven't been able to maximize the full functionalities of ubuntu yet. I'm eager to learn more about ubuntu and unleash the full potential of ubuntu. More power to all of you!

----------


## Joeb454

Why thankyou  :Wink: 

We'll be more than happy to help if we can. Just pop a question out in the appropriate section, and you'll get an answer sooner or later  :Smile:

----------


## Martje_001

> that's cool, hows that done?


Pretty simple.  :Wink:

----------


## nikoPSK

> Pretty simple.


 :Very Happy:

----------


## genesis5521

I'm a computer software instructor at a technical college. I teach Windows XP, MS-Word, IE, OE, Firefox, etc. to senior citizens who are just dying to learn about their "confusers." I'm not a "hardware" expert, and I'm a real rookie with Ubuntu.

I used the alternate CD and just installed Ubuntu 6.0 on an old Compaq desktop with 64 MB of RAM and a 10 GB HD. The installation went without a hitch, but it literally took 18 hours to complete the installation. I had nothing important on this old Compaq so I allocated all of the HD space to Ubuntu. Things run slow. REAL SLOW. But I just wanted to play with Ubuntu for awahile to get a feel for it. If all goes well with Ubuntu on the old Compaq, my next project will be to use the live CD and install it on my emachine which has 256 MB of RAM and a 20 GB HD. I've played with the live CD on this machine. but I'm thinking that a permanent installation would make thngs run faster. This would be a dual-boot machine; Windows XP and Ubuntu.

Who knows. I may start teach my learners about Ubuntu.

A questions sil vous plaît
1) Is Ubuntu plagued as much by virus attacks as Windows is? (I'm guessing that it's not plagued at all by viruses.)

Thanks for this forum. Keep up the good work. I'll check back often.

Don  (genesis5521) <><

----------


## jan quark

virus what is a virus? I haven't seen one for ages since I use linux

no linux is not affected by viruses at all
the major part of all bad trojans and worm and viruses out there are designed to attack windows architecture system so you are on the safe side wich linux

----------


## Joeb454

*genesis5521*, you'll find that you can't REALLY run Ubuntu on a machine with only 64Mb RAM, try running Xubuntu instead, it's a lightweight version of Ubuntu. You could even try Fluxbuntu instead. Just google the 2 names and they'll come up  :Smile: 

And *jan quark* there are some virus' for Linux but the exploits they use are usually patched up pretty quick  :Razz:  By some I mean <10

----------


## weelibin

i <3 the open source community its great every time i want something its like right there either later on the day im looking or the next day sometimes two. brilliant. i use kubuntu are there much differences between u/ku buntu?

----------


## Joeb454

*weelibin* - First: Nice name  :Wink: 

2nd: Ubuntu uses the Gnome Desktop Environment, and comes with Gnome applications by default. Whereas Kubuntu uses the KDE Environment, and comes with KDE applications by default  :Smile: 

You can install KDE app's (i.e. Amarok) on normal Ubuntu, and vice versa  :Smile:

----------


## weelibin

joeb454, nice one :Smile:  the name is an old nickname my last name is wheeler and my mates all used to call me wheeler until one day we were standing outside having a smoke in a back garden and next to a weelibin and one of them had the bright idea of calling me weelibin. since then it is almost always guaranteed to get me the same name on whatever internet site i use :Very Happy:  thanks for clearing that up for me on the kde/gnome issue. i was pretty sure you could use some app.s on both but wasnt sure.

----------


## Joeb454

No problem  :Smile:  Thanks for the info on the name too  :Wink:

----------


## 1467

how do i start a Thread ????

----------


## jan quark

just go into a forum category you think it is near your problem
and click on make new post

just as post reply
only make new post

----------


## nikoPSK

> how do i start a Thread ????


I didn't know how to do that for a while.  :Smile:

----------


## 1467

lol

----------


## Saint Cruz

Hi 
I am absolutely green about linux and would like very much to learn step by step how to use it.I have downloaded ubuntu desktop and already installed it.A place to begin for me would be how to install software and where to get complete linux referernce commands.I hope this is a good place to start.
Thank you.

----------


## overdrank

> Hi 
> I am absolutely green about linux and would like very much to learn step by step how to use it.I have downloaded ubuntu desktop and already installed it.A place to begin for me would be how to install software and where to get complete linux referernce commands.I hope this is a good place to start.
> Thank you.


HI andwelcome, these link may help with installations
https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
http://cutlersoftware.com/ubuntuinstall/
As for the commands
https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
And finally 
https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Beginners/FAQ
Good luck!

----------


## bwallum

Welcome to the best forum on the web!

http://linuxcommand.org/ is a good general place for Linux Commands.

Have fun

----------


## SloYerRoll

Very cool!

I've been in these forums for over a week and am jsut now at the point where I'm actually posting. There's gold in these forums if you search around for it. 

If I could make a humble suggestion to all the newbies like myself. I find when I search, if I use Google and type in the following:

site:http://ubuntuforums.org UBUNTU (just replace the red text w/ whatever your search is for. FYI: Google DOES recognize caps)

You can get great results. Chances are there's an answer in these forums for almost every question asked.  

Good luck creating your team. W/ the coolness of Ubuntu. I'm sure that the number of nOObs will always outweigh the Guru's!

All the best,
-Jon

----------


## Joeb454

The forums themselves also have a search function  :Smile: 

A lot of people can't be bothered to take the time to search, they want answers now!  :LOL:  sometimes they can find an answer just by searching, though again, that can be outdated sometimes... :Smile:

----------


## SloYerRoll

> The forums themselves also have a search function 
> 
> A lot of people can't be bothered to take the time to search, they want answers now!  sometimes they can find an answer just by searching, though again, that can be outdated sometimes...


Thanks Joe,

I understand the forums have search functions. :Smile: 

I'm pretty sure this forum is vBulletin and the indexing on vBulletin kinda stinks (No fault of the site owners) Google can return much better results + you have the advantages of all the advanced search functionality of Google. *There's ALLOT more to Google than just typing in queries.

Not debating. Jsut telling you why I said what I said :Smile:

----------


## Joeb454

Oh yeah I know  :Smile:  I usually use the forum search to find a specific user  :Smile:

----------


## SloYerRoll

I guess this is as good a place as any to ask this since it's not really worth of a thread. 
Are there definitions to the different color beans and cups directly underneath our Ubuntu catch phrase?

----------


## bodhi.zazen

> I guess this is as good a place as any to ask this since it's not really worth of a thread. 
> Are there definitions to the different color beans and cups directly underneath our Ubuntu catch phrase?


http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=239560

----------


## SloYerRoll

> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=239560


Thanks bodhi :Smile:

----------


## GOLFMAN119

Terminal is the like the old Dos command , if you installed Unbuntu, then go Kmenu, which is like your windows Start button, lower left corner of your screen, click on it and menu will open up, move the mouse over on System, and a sub menu will open, you will see some thing called Konsole, click on it and your terminal will open up. you can type help for help. best of luck.

----------


## Joeb454

*GOLFMAN119*: That only applies to Kubuntu  :Smile:

----------


## miamizsun

I've been using Ubuntu Gutsy Gibbon 7.10 for a few days and I'm thoroughly impressed. Impressed with the product, additional software and this community. It would seem that we could get a tutorial(s) on specific Windows installs, since, in my humble opinion, this is where most new users will come from.

Partitioning was a breeze with Vista, and after my install, Automatix2 was instrumental in updating and installing great software. Please accept many thanks for the job(s) well done. 

And to all new users and people thinking about using Ubuntu reading this, if you follow the good advice here, you will be pleasantly surprised. I see no reason why Ubuntu/Linux couldn't perform any task with relative ease.

Regards, miamizsun  :Smile:

----------


## SloYerRoll

I have another question that isn't really thread worthy and I don't PM Mods unless it's serious.  :Smile: 

Searched all over and couldn't find a place where I can request to move a thread for more visibility. 

I started this thread in General but would really like it to move to Desktop Effects & Customization for more visibility. 

Can you please let me know where to make this kind of request?

----------


## bodhi.zazen

> I have another question that isn't really thread worthy and I don't PM Mods unless it's serious. 
> 
> Searched all over and couldn't find a place where I can request to move a thread for more visibility. 
> 
> I started this thread in General but would really like it to move to Desktop Effects & Customization for more visibility. 
> 
> Can you please let me know where to make this kind of request?


Use the "Report" button and state your case ...

----------


## SloYerRoll

Thanks again!

----------


## juky

I can see that this forum is great! Many users here! I plan to install ubuntu 7.10, and I can see that I will have support (hopefully) in case of some problems!

Cheers and keep up a good work!

----------


## Joeb454

No worries  :Smile:  If you have any problems just post them up, chances are somebody will know how to fix it  :Smile: 

And to *miamizsun* If preferable, we try to avoid Automatix  :Smile:  But as long as it's not giving you any problems that's ok  :Very Happy:

----------


## Raimond

thanks you for this... as I'm completely n00b with Linux/Ubuntu/anything other than Windows... so this is necessary for me! :Smile:

----------


## W2IBC

I love this idea, myself as a linux noob decided that microshaft windows is just a piece of junk and got tired of having to "reformatt" due to bad win-xp updates. so i dumped the hdd and installed ubuntu 7.10. and now using it as the only os for 3 days now i love it. only had 1 problem with the sound ( which is in another post) but i have found ubuntu to work awesome.

----------


## Joeb454

Glad to hear you're enjoying Ubuntu *KD8HHO*  :Very Happy:

----------


## Geos

Hi all,

What a great looking friendly forum... Hope it stays that way after my umpteenth stupid question...  :Wink:  .

Thanks, from another noob...

----------


## angel_zone

hi every one :Very Happy: , right now im downloading ubuntu cd image for the 2nd time i hope it works this time coz i'm really excited about ubuntu linux after 7 months suffering with windows xp :Sad:

----------


## valjour

Thank You all for being here.  :Smile: 

 I've been muddling through the transition from microsludge into the macrocosm that is Ubuntu Linux,and Debian ; on my own for about a month or so.  I've made my mistakes and had my successes. Lots to learn...

 Getting used to getting out of the point  and click world if but oh so  painfully, especially for another  nOOb like me. I was getting lost out their on my own glad I've stumbled my way  home.  I'll have questions (a lot of them)  before I have answers... believe me. I'm grateful you are here.  Ubuntu and these forums ... :Guitar:

----------


## Joeb454

Don't worry about getting stuck *valjour* just post a question here if you can't figure it out, we'll try and help  :Smile:

----------


## 504harry

(To Roger-Melly)
Much of what you say is "right" - the problem is coping with a whole range of experience!
-If you need basic help it almost explains how to switch it on! This is typical with Win and just about any kit these days.  Writing "help-manuals" is a very rare ability - it needs to be targeted to the precise level and *activity* you are attempting. It is this lack of "focus" that causes beginners to be swamped by "help", that is the very-opposite!

Part of the problem is that unfamiliar users wown't know what they need, they are unfamiliar with the term "desktop" and letters like KDE ( or words that appear-familiar "Gnome"), have no obvious menaing....and merely add further confusion. Indeed it would be useful to have a section under "Help" that is "Words and other useful things" - by switching this application "on" the computer would become a "Tutor" - Firstly it displays the mouse with buttons, defining what they will do - compared with "normal" use ( Wow! I'd like that!). 



There is also an issue with language - not just that UK/USA have different terminology - there is a tendency to use cross-confusing words - Example_ education. It has many meanings and these are very rarely defined - consequently you cannot find the information you seek. What is needed is a means to "mouse-over" the words, so the search is more accurate. (OR maybe another scheme, eh?)...this would remove meanings of Education that mean the industry of education, that's schools and universities out of the way. then remove meaninigs that mean the schools someone has attended...and establishments offering courses....I suspect this is a better way to define searches - for at the moment you get a deluge - and then try to scroll down is very time consuming.

----------


## RebelwithoutaClue

One thing I'm noticing and am now into my third half-done installation, is the instructions seem to go from 0-60 in rabidly quick time.

I've seen a few apps that I thought I fancied and tried to follow the installation with little success.

What is worrying me now is that I have these half-done installations.

It seems that downloading the package is the easy bit, but after that it all goes wrong.

I thought I'd get me some widgety eye-candy...

I have directories I can't find through the CLI or the GUI for one app, thus bringing the install to a halt, despite it being shown as installed.

I thought I'd play with aircrack in it's native environs, I never really had much luck with it on XP.  Despite following what I thought was the idiots guide, I was unable to work out from the 'instructions' what parameters I should provide to the command line.

The other part-installed instance escapes me at the moment, but if I could ask anything of the Beginner Team it would be to encourage their fellow Ubuntu experts to provide more meaningful step-by-step installation information.

Download this and then compile it is not really the greatest experience for an X-newbie.

----------


## bodhi.zazen

Installation of what ?

You should use the repos with either Add/Remove or Synaptic.

Install Ubuntu : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation

Software management :

https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement

https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=500020

----------


## Reelix

Oooh! A post  :Very Happy:

----------


## vikigal

Hello to all. I have had my new computer with Ubuntu 7.10 for a week now. I absolutely love it. 

I started researching in January by buying a book with a live CD. I ended up buying an IBM rebuilt computer with ONLY an Ubuntu OS. I wanted windows out of my hair permanently. 

I have had no problems. My Westinghouse monitor and Logitech  trackball mouse plugged right in and worked immediately. I feel like the system works intuitively, for me. It does things the way I want them to.

Using add/remove programs I have added several programs with absolutely no issues at all. To my delight I even found a number of genealogy programs. I just type in what I am looking for and Voila! there is a list to choose from.

THANK YOU to all the wonderful people out there who have brought this entire operating system to us non-geeks. And thanks to the forum for being here to soothe my fears...

To anyone still debating: Dive in, the water´s just about right.

----------


## Joeb454

No worries *vikigal* you might want to make a post in the testimonials section to tell others about your experience  :Smile:  It'd make a change from the many negative threads I've read in there  :Sad:

----------


## flugo

Thank you so much. when i first started with ubuntu the whole command line idea was intimidating but i'm starting to get more familiar with it and i really like the sense of accomplishment i get when using it. Coming from windows where you just point and click and  "presto".....the CLI is just more rewarding to work with. But I'm a noob and hungry for the challenge of learning something new and as i saw it so aptly put in a thread,"getting your hands a little dirty".  

                                                         So thank-you bodhi.zazen and all you vets out there for lending your knowledge,time and patience to those of us just starting out. These forums and especially this one in particular is an affirmation of the spirit of community you strive to foster. I look forward to the time i can contribute more and pay it forward.

----------


## Joeb454

I thought that when I first started using Linux...to be precise I thought "Command Line?!?!?! That's so OLD!"

I use it all the time now, it's very rare I *don't* have a terminal open  :Wink:

----------


## wPwLUi3N

> I thought that when I first started using Linux...to be precise I thought "Command Line?!?!?! That's so OLD!"
> 
> I use it all the time now, it's very rare I *don't* have a terminal open


Command lines can be very intimidating for new users but in the hand of an expert they have infinite potential. Its a deadly arsenal only thing you should know when and where to use them to nuke. :Smile:

----------


## howitz

Hello guys, i am new here , 
Yesterday i installed my first "non" gates and windows OS. Ubuntu, and i must say i love it!  :Smile: 
I am new to it , but i learn my way thru , i have expirience with computers , damn i am late with this ubuntu learning, i work mainly on windows cuz of my photoshop , dreamweaver and so on you now...

I am here to learn more and much more about ubuntu , i know windows better than gates allready , i have my certs, mcp's and papers like that .... 

Looking forward learning from you guys, and ofcourse little bit of help from time to time  :Smile: 

p.s. i worked stuff on ubuntu like 2h's and after i went to windows ... guess what...Don't send error lmao.. oh well my job is mainly based on windows , let's face it , nobody likes it , but we have to stick with it.

----------


## Joeb454

You don't *have* to stick with it  :Wink:

----------


## howitz

vmware with xp on it , should get my problems fixed  :Smile:

----------


## Joeb454

Yeah it should, unless you want to run anything 3d, then you'll be fine  :Smile:

----------


## ashvee

is there any way to connect x5470 in ubuntu . if any one knows pls respond 
i want to avoid microsoft for ever

----------


## Joeb454

Perhaps you should post in the Absolute Beginners Talk, or General Help section of the forums, giving more specific details of what you've tried, how you are trying to connect it to your PC, and what hardware you are running  :Smile:

----------


## Walc

howdy guys
ive just noticed this section...lolz
id like to ask 1 question: how do i post sth using code? lets say a piece of menu.lst or device.map so that it stands out of ordinary text?

----------


## Joeb454

use the [ CODE] <stuff> [ /CODE] without the spaces  :Smile:

----------


## Walc

thx mate

next question is: how to edit the thread  title - basiclly adding [solved] - after the issues is solved

----------


## Joeb454

That's another easy one  :Very Happy:  It's in thread tools (top right above the first post on the page)

Let me know if you can't find it

----------


## Walc

sweet
'mark this thread as solved' - thx m8

----------


## mannafran

bodhi master, your link didn't work for me - 
-Third, start here : http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/CommandLineBeginners
?
i'm new to Ubuntu - never given Linux a real chance, but i feel clean now with microsloth removed, and more importantly i feel part of a community, what the world now needs more than ever.... best wishes to all

----------


## Martje_001

Maby this is a great place to start: http://www.howtoforge.com/useful_linux_commands

----------


## fool_relax

great!

----------


## Walc

Guys is there a way to track down my previous posts/threads?
I need em badly  :Capital Razz:

----------


## Michael.Godawski

> Guys is there a way to track down my previous posts/threads?


When you click on your profile name in the forums you get to your forum profile. There is a box called Posts. There you can click on "Find all post by..." or "Find all posts started by...".

----------


## adouglasmhor

Hi all, runing 7.10 on a comoputer I built myself with Ubuntu on a 10gb HD, Win 2000 on another and a 20 gb hd for media files etc. Had no problems exept once when I couln't access or mount the other HDs and I searched and found a solution and another one that i can't even remeber what was going wrong, thought it hadn't worked than when I restarted the next time it took a wee bit longer then it worked fine. I think i have only had terminal open a couple of times after finding solutions here but i do like to mess about with things. Waiting for a new modem from virgin as the old one only runs usb, which is fine for net access but I will be adding a wireless router soon so my lappy which also has 7.10 can get some more use.

Any questions i know where to come now.

----------


## Walc

> When you click on your profile name in the forums you get to your forum profile. There is a box called Posts. There you can click on "Find all post by..." or "Find all posts started by...".


thx m8

----------


## ThomasHC

> Hi all, runing 7.10 on a comoputer I built myself with Ubuntu on a 10gb HD, Win 2000 on another and a 20 gb hd for media files etc. Had no problems exept once when I couln't access or mount the other HDs and I searched and found a solution and another one that i can't even remeber what was going wrong, thought it hadn't worked than when I restarted the next time it took a wee bit longer then it worked fine. I think i have only had terminal open a couple of times after finding solutions here but i do like to mess about with things. Waiting for a new modem from virgin as the old one only runs usb, which is fine for net access but I will be adding a wireless router soon so my lappy which also has 7.10 can get some more use.
> 
> Any questions i know where to come now.


So it works now? Hmm, could have been a Win2000 problem.

----------


## Joeb454

It's because Windows uses NTFS partitioning, and NTFS-3g is now standard in an Ubuntu installation, so users can read/write to them by default  :Smile:

----------


## imzm

New users :

First, welcome to *Ubuutu*.

it must be Ubuntu, not ubuutu, right?

----------


## NightwishFan

I am guessing, yes?

----------


## Joeb454

Well noticed  :Smile:  I'll get bodhi.zazen to change it  :Wink:

----------


## bodhi.zazen

> New users :
> 
> First, welcome to *Ubuutu*.
> 
> it must be Ubuntu, not ubuutu, right?


 :LOL:  and only 497 posts before someone noticed.

----------


## Souls-hunteR

Hey, I'm new in Linux systems. I installed Ubuntu, works great. I also installed some progs, and packages like Compiz-fusion, Kiba-dock, VirtulBox, XVidCap, and Wine. Ubuntu is amazing distributor  :Smile: 
all works fine, now I'm trying to read more about linux, I suggest to read Linux bible 2006 Edition.

----------


## lackofcreativity

> I just downloaded Ubuntu last week.  I need to get to servers that recongnize only Internet Explorer.  I tried to download wine from their web site but their first instruction is to open a terminal window.  How do I open a terminal window, what is a terminal window.  Also, do you just copy and paste their codes into the "terminal window"?
> chebert http://ubuntuforums.org/images/smilies/confused.gif


Install User Account Switcher for Firefox. It's an extension (just search it on Google) and restart Firefox. Click on the new gray icon somewhere in Firefox and choose Internet Explorer. Go to the page and it should work.

----------


## drjulesd

Great idea.  Still learning myself, even though i've been on ubuntu for about 18 months now! Managed to convert 2 members of my family, and they love it.  But i can only help them so far, so this is a cracking idea.

----------


## jimiw

Hey all!!! This will be my 4th trial with ubuntu and before I install it can just anyone do this or do you need to know how to write code? I am 57 years old and I love the way ubuntu looks and feels but Im always getting frustrated and finally give up and uninstall. I now have Ubuntu 2008 and Free spire and Im going to try again because I hate microsoft so bad but unfortunately thats all I know. Ive been in to computers since windows 3.11 came out and just trying to get a handle on the Linux system is very discourageing. I want this so bad is there a book or tutorial I could go to and learn? Any help in this would be greatfully appreciated! Thanks Jimmy

----------


## Joeb454

Try using the Live CD, it will allow you to run the system from a CD (therefore slower than standard installs) and do absolutely nothing to your system  :Smile:

----------


## jimiw

> Try using the Live CD, it will allow you to run the system from a CD (therefore slower than standard installs) and do absolutely nothing to your system


Thank you very much I will do just that until I get the hang of it. Im not going to give up this time. Again thanks. Jimmy

----------


## bijupg

:ks

----------


## Cartuso

I'm not sure if this is the right place or not, but I wanted to start making my own changes, I'm on a mac and there is no right click, I have the code and the location it needs to go but how do I put the code where it needs to go.  (code is #makes right cmd right click xmodmap -e 'keycode 116 = Pointer_Button3' and it needs to go in /etc/rc.local) how do I do that.

----------


## Joeb454

From a terminal (easiet way) type 

```
gksudo gedit /etc/rc.local
```

It will ask for your password, though will never show anything is being typed - don't worry - it is being entered  :Smile: 

And to get to a terminal, go to Applications>Accessories  :Smile:

----------


## Cartuso

THanks a million, i feel silly to have missed that one since its the same icon as mac os

----------


## Tabish

This looks like a great idea and it will help me a lot especially since I just downloaded Linux Ubuntu yesterday.  :Capital Razz: 

I'm getting pretty used to it but im still a complete novice.






-Tabish

----------


## Joeb454

First - No problem cartuso  :Smile: 

And Tabish - Just post a question in Absolute Beginner Talk and we'll see what we can do  :Very Happy:

----------


## marufaberlin

> I just downloaded Ubuntu last week.  I need to get to servers that recongnize only Internet Explorer.  I tried to download wine from their web site but their first instruction is to open a terminal window.  How do I open a terminal window, what is a terminal window.  Also, do you just copy and paste their codes into the "terminal window"?
> chebert http://ubuntuforums.org/images/smilies/confused.gif


Shift+insert pastes into most terminals.

----------


## Joeb454

From what I'm aware the default shortcut keys to copy and paste in a terminal are

Ctrl+Shift+C   -   Copy
Ctrl+Shift+V   -   Paste

----------


## Newbus

HI,  I am both a beginner and someone interested in joining the beginner team.  Where I do I start the latter?

I would like to capture my efforts at install on video and upload them somewhere for the other punters.  Or if this has already been done, grab a link.

Other interests are to get something for hosting virutal video training rooms (like webex do), but for cheap.  but first things first.

----------


## overdrank

> HI,  I am both a beginner and someone interested in joining the beginner team.  Where I do I start the latter?
> 
> I would like to capture my efforts at install on video and upload them somewhere for the other punters.  Or if this has already been done, grab a link.
> 
> Other interests are to get something for hosting virutal video training rooms (like webex do), but for cheap.  but first things first.


HI and welcome, you can find details here
BeginnersTeam

----------


## MindController

Hi
 im a new user and trying to use the ubuntu. now i want to enter the beginner team and how to become a member. i wanna ask u something.
Thanks 
MindController

----------


## ayanph

I also would like to join!  I'm kinda new here but I'm willing to share whatever I've learned in the past months.  :Smile:

----------


## Joeb454

See the link provided above by OverDrank  :Smile: 

And MinController, just post in the Absolute Beginner Talk  :Smile:  We'll do what we can to help  :Wink:

----------


## marufaberlin

Did you know that writing with CapsLock on means you're SHOUTING?

----------


## Joeb454

Actually yes I did, the same applies on IRC as well...and were you talking to anybody in particular with that post?

----------


## boazjones

Hi,

My name is boazjones and I am a former Vista user. I admit that my daily computing tasks had become unmanageable; and that only a reasonable operating system would save me. 

I don't mind change. I don't care that Vista is different - I just wanted it to work and be compatable with my software.

I am "brand-spankin-new" to Linux; but plan on aggressive study. 

I am currently working as a GIS Web Application Developer - so you KNOW I will be visiting the forums.

Talk to you all soon!!!

"I am one with the Ubuntu..."

----------


## joseph177d

Hi I'm new to Ubuntu. I downloaded version 8.04 using WUBI. My laptop is a HP DV2037us. Sometimes I don't hear the logiin or logout sounds. I have to increase the volume control to 100% to hear even my tracks in the music player. Any suggestions? Also are antivirus antispyware programs needed? :Smile:

----------


## Joeb454

Not sure on your sound problems exactly.

But you don't need anti-virus with Linux, you're far less prone to the viruses Windows is.

The only case you would need an anti-virus is to scan files you're passing on to Windows machines

----------


## msp.ohara

Hi guys!  I am totally, 100% new to this Linus OS and am liking what i've seen so far!  However, I have no clue whatsoever about how to install a program.  For example, I have downloaded the driver for my sound card and cannot get my head around installing it.  Also, I downloaded AVG Free for Ubuntu and cannot update it!  ANY help would be greatfully accepted.  Thanks.  :Smile:

----------


## Michael.Godawski

> Hi guys! I am totally, 100% new to this Linus OS and am liking what i've seen so far! However, I have no clue whatsoever about how to install a program. For example, I have downloaded the driver for my sound card and cannot get my head around installing it. Also, I downloaded AVG Free for Ubuntu and cannot update it! ANY help would be greatfully accepted. Thanks.


hey,
for basic installation methods have a look here ( I will update the site soon):http://godawski.piranho.de/installingapps.html

Concerning the sound driver, can you please post the link to the site where you have downloaded it?

Regarding the AVG anti virus thing  :Smile:  you do not such a program on linux. There are a handful virus for linux, and they are already blocked by security updates. 99% of the viruses out there are build to harm windows.

----------


## msp.ohara

Thank you very much for that reply.  Here is the link http://uk.europe.creative.com/suppor...ect=0&x=37&y=9

Thanks for the heads up about the anti virus.  I'm gonna stick to ubuntu and see where it gets me!

----------


## Cap'n Redbeard

Hi Folks,

Grand move setting up Beginner Team !

i've just started with Linux (installed Gutsy a week ago, upgraded to Hardy 4 days ago) so am just learning my way around.

Have had some trouble with "apt" recently - has anyone managed to do a 


> sudo apt-file update


 since midnight 30/4/7 ?

i've just got this:

redbeard@Redbeard-desktop:~$ sudo apt-file update
[sudo] password for redbeard: 
Can't get http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/...ntents-i386.gz (404)
Can't get http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/...ntents-i386.gz (404)
Can't get http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/...ntents-i386.gz (404)
Can't get http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/di...ntents-i386.gz (404)
Can't get http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/di...ntents-i386.gz (404)
Can't get http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/di...ntents-i386.gz (404)
Can't get http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dis...ntents-i386.gz (404)
redbeard@Redbeard-desktop:~$

for the last 16 hours.

What am i doing wrong ?

Cheers,

----------


## Sunny Kraf

Hi

I am a new Ubuntu user. Just installed version 8.04. I am curious as to where does Ubuntu store the files i.e like windows has C:/ from where you can go into program files and stuff, whats the analogy for Ubuntu? I was trying to find the Mozilla firefox folder (so I could install flash plugins) but I was not able to locate the folder. I would really appreciate if someone can give me a general picture of the Hard drive allocations (like how is the space allocated and where are the programs stored) and desktop in Ubuntu.

----------


## bodhi.zazen

in /home/username aka your home directory.

Many config files are hidden, they start with a .

so , open nautilus and in the options select show hidden.

then look in the directory .firefox (or possibly .mozilla-firefox)

----------


## Shadius

> Hi guys!  I am totally, 100% new to this Linus OS and am liking what i've seen so far!  However, I have no clue whatsoever about how to install a program.  For example, I have downloaded the driver for my sound card and cannot get my head around installing it.  Also, I downloaded AVG Free for Ubuntu and cannot update it!  ANY help would be greatfully accepted.  Thanks.


No need for AVG or any anti-virus for Linux. It's practically virus free!!

----------


## Shadius

> Hi Again
> 
> I now have a machine up and running on Ubuntu. I am about to convert the next one. My experience is that the bulk of the advice is Linux techy and does not address the user's needs as expressed in plain english. It is an alien language to the Windows migrant.
> 
> I suspect that there are a lot like me out there that would like to experiment with Linux using an old machine that has been recently replaced.
> 
> What do you think about me contributing some plain english 'how to's' starting from a Windows machine, downloading and burning the Ubuntu Live CD and then getting things running. On that list I could contribute:-
> 
> Overcoming the Why Ubunyu doesn't work straight out of the box - the legal constraints.
> ...


As a fresh new Ubuntu user, I'm all for aiding the new user's like myself. Go for it and good luck!

----------


## Shadius

Let me just say, after getting a taste of Linux, I definitely can no longer go back to Windows. Even though I am a new user of Linux and know very little about the revolutionary OS, the things that Linux can do and the support that comes along with it is outstanding! Can't wait until Linux destroys Windows!!! Consider me converted! LoL.

----------


## tropdoug

> Hi Folks,
> 
> Grand move setting up Beginner Team !
> 
> i've just started with Linux (installed Gutsy a week ago, upgraded to Hardy 4 days ago) so am just learning my way around.
> 
> Have had some trouble with "apt" recently - has anyone managed to do a  since midnight 30/4/7 ?
> 
> i've just got this:
> ...


Sorry for the delay to get to you

check out this link, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=759250 it sounds like this is the problem

----------


## JoshuaRL

> As a fresh new Ubuntu user, I'm all for aiding the new user's like myself. Go for it and good luck!


You might try checking out the Help Wiki (that's community maintained).  It has a lot of that kind of info in there.  Also check out Psycocats, there's a lot of really great intruction on that site.

----------


## ManBlue

Hello, I thought I installed ubuntu correctly, but then the screen froze while sufing the web. Control-Alt-delete did nothing so I hit the off button on the laptop. Now, the screen stays off while the other lights stay on. Help please

----------


## gameryoshi600

good. i'll post here for help since i guess i am a noob. once im not a noob if i need help i'll post in the current places for certain things

----------


## rfsquared

So yeah...I'm such a noob it's not even funny.  I downloaded Ubuntu about 3 days ago and so far everything's been going really well.

However...the one thing I CANNOT get for some reason is IM.  I downloaded the source for Pidgin and read the directions and still can't understand what it wants me to do.

But then today I figured out that I think Pidgin is installed on my computer.  It opened once when I was in terminal and, desperate for any help, just typed "pidgin" into the prompt.  The software popped up, I put in my AIM info and as soon as my buddy list loaded, the program shut down.  It now appears in my Internet folder of Applications, but when you click on it the bar at the bottom pops up "Starting Pidgin" but then it closes.

So what do I need to do to get Pidgin to work?

----------


## NightwishFan

Run this in the terminal:


```
sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get purge pidgin && sudo apt-get install pidgin && pidgin &
```

Then set up your account like normal.

----------


## Martje_001

> So yeah...I'm such a noob it's not even funny.  I downloaded Ubuntu about 3 days ago and so far everything's been going really well.
> 
> However...the one thing I CANNOT get for some reason is IM.  I downloaded the source for Pidgin and read the directions and still can't understand what it wants me to do.
> 
> But then today I figured out that I think Pidgin is installed on my computer.  It opened once when I was in terminal and, desperate for any help, just typed "pidgin" into the prompt.  The software popped up, I put in my AIM info and as soon as my buddy list loaded, the program shut down.  It now appears in my Internet folder of Applications, but when you click on it the bar at the bottom pops up "Starting Pidgin" but then it closes.
> 
> So what do I need to do to get Pidgin to work?


You can install/uninstall pidgin with Synaptic. It's in your menu.

----------


## Logical Dream

> Consider me converted! LoL.


 :Very Happy:

----------


## i-like-knives

Thanks very much, I really need this forum. I have been a windows slave :Brick wall:  since my first computer, I never had them in school and have only had my own for appx 9 years now. I have now built my 4th computer, and have only had ubuntu for 2 weeks or so, therefore, I am seriously green and need help on many things. Perhaps it would be helpful to also show folks how to begin adressing their own problems, eg: how to search for answers, and allow them to go as far as they can and explain how and where they got hung up. Just a suggestion, it always helps for folks (me) to know why and how, not just the doing. I'm here to stay, I already see the benefit of Linux.-Glenn

----------


## Flare183

Can I join the beginners team?

----------


## overdrank

> Can I join the beginners team?


HI and you can find details here
BeginnersTeam

----------


## mukumuku

Hi there! This'll be a great place to start off with my using Ubuntu. I just installed Hardy the other day and I'm currently getting the feel of it. I tried installing mp3 codecs a while ago, and I just have to ask, are the Ubuntu updates really that slow? I timed 6-7 minutes for a 30kb file.

But I'm still here to stay, successfully mounting my Windows partition and grabbing my songs from the My Music folder converted me.

----------


## Joeb454

You may want to try a different server - System > Administration > Software Sources

Also check your internet connection  :Smile:

----------


## beauroo

Hi,
I am in the market for a new laptop (starting grad school this fall) and don't want to deal with Windows anymore, if possible.  I am thinking about getting a Dell with Ubuntu preinstalled, as that seems like a no-brainer way to get started, then I can learn as I go after that.  

Here are the general specs on the system I am looking at with Dell (with some coupon codes etc I can get it for about $820):

Inspiron 1420N: Intel® Core 2 Duo T7500 (2.2GHz/800Mhz FSB/4MB cache)
128MB NVIDIA® GeForce® Go 8400M GS
4GB Shared Dual Channel DDR2 at 667MHz
160GB SATA Hard Drive (5400RPM)
8X CD/DVD Burner (DVD+/-RW) with double-layer DVD+R write capability
Intel® 3945 802.11a/g Mini-card

Does this seem reasonable to you?  I would hope that Dell is selling their Ubuntu laptops with non-blacklisted hardware, but I don't know that, so I wanted to ask here for feedback.

Any other helpful advice is welcomed also--THANKS :Smile:

----------


## y-lee

> Does this seem reasonable to you? I would hope that Dell is selling their Ubuntu laptops with non-blacklisted hardware, but I don't know that, so I wanted to ask here for feedback.


I have heard nothing much bad about dell's ubuntus machines so go ahead and buy it if ya want or need it and have the money  :Smile:  

And for future reference post general questions about ubuntu in Absolute beginners section or in General help. This thread is about the beginners team and joining the beginners team.

Good luck :Smile:

----------


## ~E3016~

Hi all...

i'm really a new beginner here... 
glad to be a member in this forum...
really... i dont wanna use that W****** again..but.. my work still using a lot of software from it T_T ... 
for my first time using linux, i try hardy heron. really need your suggestions for me...
thx :LOL:

----------


## 1467

> Hi all...
> 
> i'm really a new beginner here... 
> glad to be a member in this forum...
> really... i dont wanna use that W****** again..but.. my work still using a lot of software from it T_T ... 
> for my first time using linux, i try hardy heron. really need your suggestions for me...
> thx



try wine 
open a terminal 
applications >> accessories >> terminal>>
type[ sudo apt-get install wine ]
now u can install windows executables or exe 
or look of a Linux =  like open office the windows equivalent to Microsoft word ( u will need to change it to a .doc to send it to a word user )

----------


## Joeb454

Not all applications work in Wine, you should check the Wine AppDB first

----------


## ~E3016~

perhaps i wanna use MATLAB, Altium DXP, SPICe and other electronic software in this linux .., is wine support enough for these?

----------


## Speed-x

I am sorry I forget to tell  every one i will be happy to be a member of the beginners team and shearing every thing i learn with all  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Riisen

> perhaps i wanna use MATLAB, Altium DXP, SPICe and other electronic software in this linux .., is wine support enough for these?


i think wine is enough 

in terminal you just
$ cd [directory] (ex /usr/username/home/desktop)
$ wine [file] () (ex file.exe)

----------


## ~E3016~

> i think wine is enough 
> 
> in terminal you just
> $ cd [directory] (ex /usr/username/home/desktop)
> $ wine [file] () (ex file.exe)


thanks ... i'll try first, i wonder if any Windows softwares can run normally in linux ...

----------


## Joeb454

No Windows software can run normally under Linux, they're too architecturally different. You would need wine in order to get them to run. Even then there is no promises - check the Wine AppDB first.

----------


## rstritmatter

Here is my contribution. Its a bit rough and needs an edit (and has lost its in-text links to key concepts like livecd, gparted, etc, that are part of my concept), but I wanted to know if you thought it would be useful:


DUAL BOOTING WINDOWS AND LINUX

There's lot's material out there on the internet to help you accomplish this task.  But a big mistake we Newbies sometimes make is in not being aware of the importance of how current information is.  Things change rapidly in our techworld.  

I spent several days messing with trying to create a stable dual boot with (legal) Vista and Hardy Heron.  This was partly because I was new, partly because my system configuration and needs were a bit funny (due in part to MS's insane licensing procedures), partly -- this is where this tutorial comes in -- because I didn't have access to the most current information.

 I've finally got it right, more or less, but only because after hours and hours of following instructions I barely understood, I found the latest information on dual booting. The good news is, its way easier than it was even a year ago. 



For example, APC has two wonderful articles on dual booting, written May 2007:



http://apcmag.com/how_to_dual_boot_w...lled_first.htm



http://apcmag.com/how_to_dual_boot_l...lled_first.htm



Also useful but no longer the easiest for noobs (March 2007): 



http://lifehacker.com/software/top/w...sta-179906.php



A year ago,  these resources say that one had to use a liveboot(http://www.pcmag.com/encyclopedia_te...i=58080,00.asp) cd of gparted (http://gparted.sourceforge.net/) to accomplish a  dual boot.

While this is a nifty procedure, its not as idiot proof (believe me) as what is now available.


Instead, for the latest and by far the easiest approach to dual booting, go here:



http://neosmart.net/dl.php?id=1


Neosmart is distributing a free new utility, EasyBCD, that runs as a program from any windows OS. It is NeoSmart Technologies' multiple award-winning answer to tweaking the new Windows Vista bootloader. With EasyBCD, almost anything is possible. Setting up and configuring Windows boot entries is simple, and there is no easier way to quickly boot right into Linux, Mac OS X, or BSD straight from the Windows Vista bootloader - on the fly, no expert knowledge needed! EasyBCD is geared for users of all kinds. Whether you just want to add an entry to your old XP partition or want to create a duplicate for testing purposes; if you're interested in debugging the Windows Kernel or hectuple-booting your seven test operating systems, EasyBCD is the key 


For easy to follow (really!) step by step instructions, with screenshots, of how to use EasyBCD to configure your dual boot, try this:



http://neosmart.net/wiki/display/EBCD/Ubuntu



EasyBCD Help Home:



http://neosmart.net/wiki/display/EBC...mentation+Home





Adding and removing entries using EasyBCD:



http://neosmart.net/wiki/display/EBC...and+Remove+Ent



While you are at it, if you want a hearty laugh, read about Ubuntu's stealth campaign to take over the world:


http://luiscosio.com/ubuntu-lettuce#more-224


Cheers :Guitar:

----------


## rstritmatter

> thanks ... i'll try first, i wonder if any Windows softwares can run normally in linux ...


Use Wine -- install from your synaptic pm or terminal. It will allow you to run many windows programs.  I'm not sure exactly which ones, as I've not used it, but a forum search for Wine should turn up lots of info.

----------


## cwill747

Yeah this seems pretty sweet, as I pretty much know nothing about Linux myself  :Sad:

----------


## AllenCTN

Hey everybody
I am a new user to Linux/Ubuntu..been using it for about a week and a half now and I must say Wow what in the hell took me so long to try something besides windows.
A friend of mine has been trying to convert me for a couple of years now,then recently I got a pretty serious virus on my windows XP pc and I finally gave in and let him install ubuntu for me.Jeez I wish I had done it a long time ago.
I love it and I have barely even gotten into it very deeply.
I have been reading the posts in this thread for several days now and I am pleased to see so many people like me making the switch and also so many people here willing to answer questions and help out.
I will defintely post any questions I come up with.

----------


## bodhi.zazen

> Hey everybody
> I am a new user to Linux/Ubuntu..been using it for about a week and a half now and I must say Wow what in the hell took me so long to try something besides windows.
> A friend of mine has been trying to convert me for a couple of years now,then recently I got a pretty serious virus on my windows XP pc and I finally gave in and let him install ubuntu for me.Jeez I wish I had done it a long time ago.
> I love it and I have barely even gotten into it very deeply.
> I have been reading the posts in this thread for several days now and I am pleased to see so many people like me making the switch and also so many people here willing to answer questions and help out.
> I will defintely post any questions I come up with.


Welcome to Ubuntu AllenCTN. Better late then never. Best way to experience the Ubuntu community is to become involved, nice first post.

----------


## Joeb454

My best tip for learning Ubuntu (or any Linux distro) is don't be afraid to try the CLI  :Smile: )

That's my semi-welcome to AllenCTN

----------


## ricoris

Hi!
I'm in the process of swifting from windows to ubuntu. I have a doubt. I have Real Player 10 for linux and in 'preferences' you can set a default Internet browser. The question is how. I wanna set Firefox as a default Internet browser but I don't know in which folder it is. In fact, when I look for the programs I have in the folders I don't find any of them! What should I do?

----------


## collapsing wave

Hi.
(Deep breath..)
downloaded the cd, had issues with Bug #225749, got around it with the disable LAN thingy, which is hard work when you only have a vague idea what BIOS means... (Hoped for a soft intro but there you go). However i'm trying to shut down the computer and I'm frozen, not being able to shut down before i tell it what i want to do with a document i opened. is there a ctrl+alt+del equivalent? is that even the right question to ask? It's 2 am...

----------


## collapsing wave

found what i wanted, really new to this and a bit strung out too.
the link to learn  a safe reboot is
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key

----------


## myheartfly

> My best tip for learning Ubuntu (or any Linux distro) is don't be afraid to try the CLI )
> 
> That's my semi-welcome to AllenCTN


I agree with you. 
   anything is not diffucult for us.

----------


## nobbydog

hi bodhi
i do not think the command line beginers link is working
regards nobbydog

----------


## Rocket2DMn

> hi bodhi
> i do not think the command line beginers link is working
> regards nobbydog


If you are referring to this post - http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...1&postcount=13
then yes, that document storage facility is no longer functioning.  You can find more help here - 
https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommandlineHowto

----------


## Robux the great

Hello people

Have just recently discovered Ubuntu after years of using Fedora.

Just thought i'd say hi

Regards

Rob

----------


## Joeb454

Welcome - I hope you like what you see  :Smile:

----------


## barney385

I just bought a new laptop with the DuoCore T9300. It has a M8600GT video card and 4965 ProWireless.

I installed Hardy Heron 8.04 and everything worked without a hitch...

Maybe freedom isn't fleeting after all?

 :Smile:

----------


## Seisen

> I just bought a new laptop with the DuoCore T9300. It has a M8600GT video card and 4965 ProWireless.
> 
> I installed Hardy Heron 8.04 and everything worked without a hitch...
> 
> Maybe freedom isn't fleeting after all?


Its always good to here when everthing works out of the box especially on laptop.

----------


## Joeb454

I'd say everything works out the box on my laptop - except I noticed the other day that my Wireless light doesn't work  :Confused:  I don't really care though  :Very Happy:

----------


## gullfounder

I have problem in installing the liunx in  my laptop. that is Fujitsu Siemens Amilo pro 3405. i have Vista loaded and i need to dual boot liunx and Vista what should i do have 10GB partition in Vista completely empty. I need that volume to be used as Linux Volume.....
Pleas HELP is Needed

----------


## @purwanto@

> I just downloaded Ubuntu last week.  I need to get to servers that recongnize only Internet Explorer.  I tried to download wine from their web site but their first instruction is to open a terminal window.  How do I open a terminal window, what is a terminal window.  Also, do you just copy and paste their codes into the "terminal window"?
> chebert http://ubuntuforums.org/images/smilies/confused.gif


Applications -> Accesories -> Terminal

----------


## Sef

> Also, do you just copy and paste their codes into the "terminal window"?


Yes, you can copy and paste the commands instead of typing them.  Often it is better to copy and paste, then you don't make any errors typing them.

----------


## Joeb454

> I have problem in installing the liunx in  my laptop. that is Fujitsu Siemens Amilo pro 3405. i have Vista loaded and i need to dual boot liunx and Vista what should i do have 10GB partition in Vista completely empty. I need that volume to be used as Linux Volume.....
> Pleas HELP is Needed


Run the Ubuntu LiveCD and then when it gets to an option of what parts of the disc to use, you should choose "*Guided - Use largest continuous free space*" And it should be just fine  :Smile: 

As with anything though - don't forget to back up

----------


## .Thomas

OK, I have poked around for a while, and I am ready to take the plunge. One of the problems I have encountered with windows in all of the drivers for internal wireless cards, and etc. Is this a problem to get wireless/video/audio cards to work or is it pretty easy?


Also, I have read an article on dual booting (yes I am going to keep windows on the machine, I need it for some software) Can I just add another internal HD and do it there? so in theory the C: drive is Vista and the D: drive is ubuntu drive? 

Thanks for your time, bit I figured this was the thread for my first post.  :Smile:

----------


## barney385

> Its always good to here when everthing works out of the box especially on laptop.


Yes, I was very happy. I'm using the amd64 Hardy also.

It couldn't be working better...

 :Smile:

----------


## Joeb454

.Thomas - you can try running the Ubuntu LiveCD first - this should give you a good clue of whether everything will work out-the-box or not  :Smile:

----------


## kevdog

Just an off topic request

I love your guys work but think you should be better represented.  How about changing the frame around the avatars?  I took me a long time to figure out what BT represented.  Before my discovery I thought someone had hastily edited the avatars.

----------


## Rocket2DMn

This is already a topic of discussions in the team, we will be discussing a team avatar again at our next team meeting, which will be in July.
 :Smile:

----------


## i-Buntu-dk

First of all I really want to thank the whole Ubuntu team and Mark Shuttleworth for making this great operating system.
Im a longtime windows user, and have this thing really rocks. First of all it works! What a shocker. It works and its free!
I was really getting pissed at MS when they announced they were stopping there support for XP, and there by forcing people to migrate to Vista, and we all know that Vista is slow and it dosnt work and has really some driver issues, witch I ran in to at work, and got the blue screen of death a lot.
Just for fun I have an old Pentium II system running XP (no ****), and that is actually faster than my shiny new laptop running Vista, so I downgraded to XP on it. Vista what a joke.
But this thing rocks...

----------


## gordiemac

Hello i,m new too linix too my friend at work andrew.46 got me involved with it i was totally sick of windows and its going too be quite an experince with linix

----------


## Joeb454

Glad to have you here gordiemac  :Smile:

----------


## H4nnibal

Hi guys! Recently i heard in the telly, about ubuntu and i thought paying a visit, since it's Free after all :Smile: 
So i have some questions:
I've never ever touched a Linux system, but from what i remember ubuntu is made to remind a lot like Windows right? anyway, so i'm running windows xp sp2 now, will i be able to run both systems without conflicting to each other?
And something else: When i downloaded ubuntu, i had 2 options either click on the 64AMD or Intel, or the i386. 
I have Intel CoreDuo and i downloaded the 64AMD or Intel computers option but when i saw the name file, it only refered as AMD64.iso and didn't see the name intel no where. Did i do right?
Thank you for your patience  :LOL:

----------


## Joeb454

That just means you have the 64 bit version. If you want the 32 bit version you should download the i386 version  :Smile:

----------


## forestpixie

> but from what i remember ubuntu is made to remind a lot like Windows right? Not really, or at least mine doesn't 
> anyway, so i'm running windows xp sp2 now, will i be able to run both systems without conflicting to each other? Absolutely
> but when i saw the name file, it only refered as AMD64.iso and didn't see the name intel no where. Did i do right? Yea - the 64 bit is the only 64 bit


Here are a couple of links worth looking at

http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/index.php
http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...7&postcount=18

When you are looking to install - if you at any time follow instructions to create a boot partition (/boot) please make sure you make it at least 100Mb - probably means nothing at the moment, but rememeber the thought  :Smile: 

Lastly - welcome and good luck.

----------


## H4nnibal

Thank you guys, but still there's one question:
As i told you, i have intel core Duo as a processor. which is the right Ubuntu OS to download so it can match the processor?

----------


## JoshuaRL

I believe both would work for you, since all Core Duos are 64bit capable.  It just depends on what version you want to run.  You might look up the difference on Wikipedia[.

Hope that helps.

----------


## H4nnibal

:Brick wall:  Oh gosh yeah. I havent thought of that, i dunno my head got stuck. you're right thx man...

----------


## st33med

> I believe both would work for you, since all Core Duos are 64bit capable.  It just depends on what version you want to run.  You might look up the difference on Wikipedia[.
> 
> Hope that helps.


No, not all Core Duos are. My Core Duo at home is not a 64-bit.

----------


## Joeb454

True - not all Core Duo's are 64 bit, but I believe all Core *2* Duo's _are_.

It's easy to see how they can be mixed up though  :Smile:

----------


## JoshuaRL

My mistake, sorry dudes.  I run AMD anyway, so I was just working off of hearsay.

So there.   :Razz:

----------


## Joeb454

It's ok  :Smile:  I forgive you

----------


## hive225

Much appreciated! As a new user, knowing there is somewhere to turn is a good feeling.

----------


## frayneo

Thank you, Ubuntu / Linux is like a breath of Pure Fresh Air after years of suffering Windows. Installed on a spare Hard drive to evaluate last week(What a breeze). Absolutely Brilliant.
I've used Wine to help me run some programs I wrote in VB6. 
Hope to learn how to program for linux soon, so I can give something back to the community. Keep up the good work.
Rob Frayne

----------


## johnhdsi

Wanted to say Hi to all the users out there, and say a big Thank you to the developers of Ubuntu and Kubuntu, you have proven to me that just because one software is installed pretty much worldwide, doesn't mean it's the best. So from me to all of you out there who pour your time into answering all the questions from noobs like me THANK YOU!!!!!! You guys rock!!! :Guitar:  :LOL:

----------


## wereare

i totally need help im so stuck i just installed ubinto 8 server cd i installed it it tells me i need acpi force no big-deal right but im stuck in this root thing with no desktop just me typing commands i see no way out of this and im starting to lose hope of getting a regular screen its just black and white please help!!!!!!

----------


## bodhi.zazen

> Wanted to say Hi to all the users out there, and say a big Thank you to the developers of Ubuntu and Kubuntu, you have proven to me that just because one software is installed pretty much worldwide, doesn't mean it's the best. So from me to all of you out there who pour your time into answering all the questions from noobs like me THANK YOU!!!!!! You guys rock!!!



Welcome to Ubuntu, and you are most welcome.

----------


## bodhi.zazen

> i totally need help im so stuck i just installed ubinto 8 server cd i installed it it tells me i need acpi force no big-deal right but im stuck in this root thing with no desktop just me typing commands i see no way out of this and im starting to lose hope of getting a regular screen its just black and white please help!!!!!!


LOL

We understand your pain, the server == no gui. Most configuration of servers is performed either by editing text files (physical access or via ssh) or via web tools such as webmin. The alternate would be to install a VNC server (vncserver or FreeNX).

Depending on what you are wanting to do you can either:

1.  Install a desktop environment on your server :



```
sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
```

OR

2. Install Ubuntu, desktop edition, and then add the server software you need to it.

If you are going to use the box primarily as a server, go for #1. If you are wanting primarily a desktop with some server software go for #2.

----------


## Joeb454

Even though I've been a member of these forums for a while, I'm still surprised at how often comments like that appear  :Razz:

----------


## UbuntuNerd

just not to long ago i was a vista fan but i meet somebody who told me about running your own website from home on a spare pc with ubuntu server and ever since i can't get enouf of linux Absolute Beginner Talk is a great idea for new users im here to stay so long vista

----------


## Joeb454

Thats actually exactly what I do - one of my websites is running off an old PC in my back room running Ubuntu Server 7.10

----------


## ituen

Hi, i'm new here and from Nigeria. I have seen so many comments on The Ubuntu and would love to try it out. Is there anywhere i can get the Installation CD?

Thanks. great work

----------


## Rocket2DMn

Hi ituen,
You can download the LiveCD .iso image file and burn it to a cd-r, or if that isn't feasible, you can order an installation cd from ShipIt.  See here for more details on both - http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu
If you order a cd, it may take a few weeks to arrive.
Welcome to Ubuntu!

----------


## Hans Fastolfe

You might try using Firefox and the User Agent Switcher extension.  It is available for Linux.  See https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/59.  I've used the Mac version to fool some financial services sites into thinking I'm using IE 6 or now, IE 7.

----------


## Hans Fastolfe

> I just downloaded Ubuntu last week.  I need to get to servers that recongnize only Internet Explorer.  I tried to download wine from their web site but their first instruction is to open a terminal window.  How do I open a terminal window, what is a terminal window.  Also, do you just copy and paste their codes into the "terminal window"?
> chebert http://ubuntuforums.org/images/smilies/confused.gif


Note:   I'm posting my reply agains because I forgot to check "Quote message in reply."  This is for Chebert's post.  Sorry about that.

You might try using Firefox and the User Agent Switcher extension. It is available for Linux. See https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/59. I've used the Mac version to fool some financial services sites into thinking I'm using IE 6 or now, IE 7.

If this works, perhaps a moderator can delete my first post.

----------


## imjscn

I'm so new...just installed Xubuntu, feeling cool. I wish to see a Partition Table to make sure everything is correct. According to the Guide, it's in

System--Administrator--Disk

but I don't have this Administrator entry in System menue. I go to installed Gpart, still don't see Administrator. 

So I think maybe I need to use Gpart to view the partition table, but how to lauch a software? In the guide, it suggest using a commond line, but I prefer find a icon to click--I'm a dummy in computer, if use commond line before familiar with the enviroment, I might mess up things.
Thanks for helping!

----------


## kvsrk

I have just installed ubuntu.
Iam new to Linux.
So,
How should i start.
1.how should i install s/w's in linux.
2.how should i connect to internet as mine is boardband connection

----------


## imjscn

> I have just installed ubuntu.
> Iam new to Linux.
> So,
> How should i start.
> 1.how should i install s/w's in linux.
> 2.how should i connect to internet as mine is boardband connection


I'm new too, I started my ADSL broadband connection by following the Guide(you can click the "?" icon), in the "Connect to Internet" section, I choose the "ADSL Connections". If you are not ADSL, you can see there are other ways.

as for install softwares, go "Applications--System--Add/Remove.." , browse them or search to find the thing you like, check it, click "apply". 
by the way, when downloading/installing a software, you might see it comes more than one items. don't be suprised, it's normal--this link has detailed documents on how to this or that:
https://help.ubuntu.com/community/#h...d43d5a40be92c8

----------


## bodhi.zazen

First of all, welcome to Ubuntu.

Yes a new OS is exciting and overwhelming at the same time.

Start by exploring your system menus and familiarizing yourself with the lay of the land.

Learn how to open a terminal and enter commands.

Your internet should be configured out of the box. Wireless, however, is sometimes problematic.

From there search the forums, wiki, or "help" in the system menu.

Ask questions on the forums ... but not here, this is not a support thread, start a new one (thread).

----------


## Dutch70

I agree, with my system, wireless internet connection was very simple. Although I got confused with the security and bit thing, I have a secured wireless connection so I thought (passphrase) thing was a given for me, but turned out to be wrong. Once I played with it for a while, it turned out to be very simple, if I had just known. then its like 2 clicks and you're on.
 good luck!

Dutch

----------


## garyd001

Hi!
Well, here I am.
Ready at long last to begin the Linux trail. Or so I thought!
My pc is currently on threat of death due to MS deciding after many years and at least 3 validations (one by phone, two on line inc SP3!) that my copy of XP pro is not genuine and failed validation after a reinstall. All MS say is that it might have passed validation on previous occasions but it ain't genuine now so that'll be £94 please. Nice.
Hence my keeness to migrate to Linux.
However (sorry), I've just read the first three pages of this thread and now feel very wary of changing from the W word.
I was under the impression that it would be easy to obtain, install and use. But what little I have read seems to involve all sorts of techie stuff that just blows my mind.
Plus I downloaded ubuntu 8.04, made a cd (at relatively slow speed on TDK media) and ran verification as advised by the ubuntu website only to get a list of 33 "Buffer I/O error on device fd0, logical block 0" preceded each time by a different series of numbers in format ???.?????. Then it seemed to freeze. A dodgy copy perhaps?
Just doesn't seem as simple as I was expecting.
Anyone have any really straight forward advice for copying and installing-lol!
I don't particularly want to learn the intracacies of the program. Just to have a fully operational and stable pc.
Cheers All.

----------


## bodhi.zazen

> Hi!
> Well, here I am.
> Ready at long last to begin the Linux trail. Or so I thought!
> My pc is currently on threat of death due to MS deciding after many years and at least 3 validations (one by phone, two on line inc SP3!) that my copy of XP pro is not genuine and failed validation after a reinstall. All MS say is that it might have passed validation on previous occasions but it ain't genuine now so that'll be £94 please. Nice.
> Hence my keeness to migrate to Linux.
> However (sorry), I've just read the first three pages of this thread and now feel very wary of changing from the W word.
> I was under the impression that it would be easy to obtain, install and use. But what little I have read seems to involve all sorts of techie stuff that just blows my mind.
> Plus I downloaded ubuntu 8.04, made a cd (at relatively slow speed on TDK media) and ran verification as advised by the ubuntu website only to get a list of 33 "Buffer I/O error on device fd0, logical block 0" preceded each time by a different series of numbers in format ???.?????. Then it seemed to freeze. A dodgy copy perhaps?
> Just doesn't seem as simple as I was expecting.
> ...


First welcome to Ubuntu.

Alas, Ubuntu is not a drop in replacement for windows and there is a transition period. You did not learn Windows in a single day either  :Smile: 

You need to be prepared / willing to learn and it will take time.

We are willing to help and you do not need to be any more or less geeky to run Linux then Windows.

It is like say skiing. I like to ski in the powder and trees. If I changed to snowbording, I would still ride in the powder and trees I would have to learn a new technique is all.

You will likely tinker as much with Ubuntu as you did with windows is all I am saying, but give yourself time to learn.

To install : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GraphicalInstall

----------


## garyd001

> First welcome to Ubuntu.
> 
> Alas, Ubuntu is not a drop in replacement for windows and there is a transition period. You did not learn Windows in a single day either 
> 
> You need to be prepared / willing to learn and it will take time.
> 
> We are willing to help and you do not need to be any more or less geeky to run Linux then Windows.
> 
> It is like say skiing. I like to ski in the powder and trees. If I changed to snowbording, I would still ride in the powder and trees I would have to learn a new technique is all.
> ...


Oh, I'm fully prepared to learn as I go along, it's just that I didn't expect it to be as(?) complicated up to and including install (downloading, burning, verifying etc).
I can put together a pc from scratch but am struggling with this (gary blushes at the thought). I have consulted a couple of sites (inc this one) for "how to's" but can't find what to do if what has happened happens.
It's a case of the old adage, "It's easy when you know how".
I don't want to try to install and then find I (or my 13 year old daughter) cannot use the pc till I find a solution to a problem and being unable to go online to ask.
Not defeatist, just very wary.
Cheers.

----------


## Joeb454

You can order pre-burnt disc's from Canonical, which are also printed with pretty pictures  :Wink:  I have a collection of them  :Smile: 

Though burning an iso file isn't that hard after you've done it once  :Smile:

----------


## garyd001

Thanks Joeb454,

Yes, I  am aware of the pre-burnt discs however, as exciting as it must be to own one, I'm actually not too concerned about burning an iso-disk.
I have done previously using Magic-Iso and thought I had done from my 8.04 download in the week using the software recommended by the intro/how to pages on this ubuntu site.
Unfortunately I got the aforementioned problem on verification.
My only concern, and this may just be me, I know, is that this 'beginners' thread is still way too techie for those who have had no hands on experience of anything Linux (terminal? Where the bus stops ain't it?) and need the very basic of help.
It would seem it's a fantastic forum, able to help with and resolve most if not all problems posted.
I just thought there might be an 'idiot guide' for one such as I. 
I shall persevere and hopefully will be up and running, sooner rather than later. I might do a dummy run on my dads old pc which has been made redundant.
Cheers.

----------


## Joeb454

A willingness to learn the terminal is always a good thing when "switching" to Linux, I'll admit that  :Smile: 

And for burning disc's I've always found ImgBurn to be pretty good, and I'm sure you mentioned, but don't forget to burn at the slowest speed!

----------


## garyd001

> A willingness to learn the terminal is always a good thing when "switching" to Linux, I'll admit that 
> 
> And for burning disc's I've always found ImgBurn to be pretty good, and I'm sure you mentioned, but don't forget to burn at the slowest speed!


Thanks mate,

But what IS the Terminal?
It sounds like something out of Doctor Who!
Is the use of Linux (in whatever form) reliant on my being able to effect running repairs/amendments via programming?
Cheers.

----------


## Joeb454

No not at all, you don't need to be able to program to use Linux  :Smile: 

The terminal can be found at Applications → Accessories → Terminal

A user on the forums called Mazza558 wrote a pretty good beginners guide to the terminal  :Smile:

----------


## garyd001

> No not at all, you don't need to be able to program to use Linux 
> 
> The terminal can be found at Applications → Accessories → Terminal
> 
> A user on the forums called Mazza558 wrote a pretty good beginners guide to the terminal


Again, thanks.
I'll certainly check the guide out.

Cheers, mate.

----------


## Joeb454

Sorry I took so long to reply (can't always get online currently). And it's no problem, I already knew the basics, but it was still a good read  :Smile:

----------


## Chillihead

I've toyed with the idea of switching to Linux from Windows for some time and finally got around to trying it a couple of weeks ago with a live CD of Puppy Linux 4, which is great - small and fast. And also with wireless encryption issues. So that path lead me to trying Ubuntu - 8.04 at first on my latpop, which wouldn't boot once installed so I tried 7.10 which was fine. Once satisfied I could do all the things I needed to do I rebuilt my laptop with 7.10 and have subsequently upgraded it to 8.04. I have two desktop PCs in my house also, one of which (my kids) is now running Edubuntu 8.04 and they love the educational software. On my main PC I started with Ubuntu 8.04, then whacked on the Edubuntu upgrade, and am currently trialling the KDE desktop, so this poor machine doesn't know if it is K/ED/Ubuntu!

I am loving Ubuntu so far and have been able to find apps for most of what I want to. The only thing I haven't been able to get working is my TV card, but I soon remembered that it was a bitch of a thing to get working in Windows anyway and that was why I stopped using it...

----------


## Helical

Made a new thread for my questions

----------


## cupcake4170

Good luck and thanks for the update!

----------

